# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم قراءة القران جماعة بصوت واحد

## الشيخ عبدو

ما حكم قراءة القران جماعة بصوت واحد

----------


## محمد بن القاسم

وهذا  للحفظ لا للتعبد دون التشويش على المصلين فإنه لابأس به
    قاله ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

----------


## مؤسسة ابن جبرين الخيرية

(895)
سـؤال : ما حكم قراءة القرآن جماعة خاصة لحفظته ؟
الجواب: إذا كان في ذلك فائدة تعود على القراء أو كان أصوب للقراءة وتقويم الحروف ومعرفة كيفية النطق بها؛ فلا بأس بذلك فإن الكثير لا يحسنون النطق بالكلمات حتى يسمعوها مرارًا من غيرهم فيحتاجون إلى تقويم ألسنتهم وتعويدهم على النطق بالكلمات والقدرة على النطق بالحروف كما هي .
قاله وأملاه
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين
3/11/1419 هـ

----------


## ابن الطيب

وهذه فتوى للشيخ العلامة تقي الدين الهلالي المغربي 
في المرفقات

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

من هذا المنطلق ـ ولله الحمد ـ  وعلى أساسه قامت قراءة الحزب بالمغرب منذ عصر الدولة الموحدية إلى اليوم

----------


## أبو الحارث المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
الذي ينبغي الإشارة إليه بخصوص ما ذكر، هو أن تلاوة القرآن جماعة في المغرب هي للتعبد و ليس للتعلم، و هذا امر معلوم لذا المغاربة سواء في  مساجدهم أو في مناسباتهم يقرؤون القرآن جماعة من أجل العبادة و هذا امر محدث لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و لا صحابته، بل بلغنا عكسه. و هو ان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يحب ان يسمع القرآن من غيره كما ثبت عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو على المنبر : " اقرأ علي " . قلت : أقرا عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ قال : " إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري " . فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية ( فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا ) 
 قال : " حسبك الآن " . فالتفت إليه فإذا عيناه تذرفان. 
و اقوال العلماء في بدعية قراءة القرآن جماعة مستفيضة. 
أما ان نستدل على جواز هذا الامر بفتاوى علماء أجلاء يحاربون البدع على سؤال مجمل، فهذا غش لا يرضاه الله سبحانه و تعالى و تدليس مردود على صاحبه "تدليس مردود على صاحبه".
فالتعليم شيء و التعبد شيء إذا سلمنا بالتفريق.
و الله الموفق لكل خير و العاصم من كل شر.

----------


## جمانة انس

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
> الذي ينبغي الإشارة إليه بخصوص ما ذكر، هو أن تلاوة القرآن جماعة في المغرب هي للتعبد و ليس للتعلم، و هذا امر معلوم لذا المغاربة سواء في مساجدهم أو في مناسباتهم يقرؤون القرآن جماعة من أجل العبادة و هذا امر محدث لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و لا صحابته، بل بلغنا عكسه. و هو ان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يحب ان يسمع القرآن من غيره كما ثبت عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو على المنبر : " اقرأ علي " . قلت : أقرا عليك وعليك أنزل ؟ قال : " إني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري " . فقرأت سورة النساء حتى أتيت إلى هذه الآية ( فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا ) 
> قال : " حسبك الآن " . فالتفت إليه فإذا عيناه تذرفان. 
> و اقوال العلماء في بدعية قراءة القرآن جماعة مستفيضة. 
> أما ان نستدل على جواز هذا الامر بفتاوى علماء أجلاء يحاربون البدع على سؤال مجمل، فهذا غش لا يرضاه الله سبحانه و تعالى و تدليس مردود على صاحبه "تدليس مردود على صاحبه".
> فالتعليم شيء و التعبد شيء إذا سلمنا بالتفريق.
> و الله الموفق لكل خير و العاصم من كل شر.


بل هو داخل تحت و تعاونوا على البر و التقوى
و لا تنسى ان التعليم عبادة
وسماع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  هو صورة من صور العناية بالقران
ولم يرد الامر بحصر الا هتمام بالقران بها
بل الامر على العموم لكل الصور و الحالات الممكنة
ومنها تسجيله في عصرنا الكترونيا

----------


## مؤسسة ابن جبرين الخيرية

نعم أخي الكريم الشيخ رحمه الله يفرق بين القراءة للتعبد والقراءة للتعلم
(9172)
ســؤال: جماعة تقرأ القرآن بصوت واحد مما يترتب عليه اختلاط الأصوات والتباسها لاختلاف معرفة كل قارئ بأحكام التجويد ، فهل يشرع ذلك أم يقرأ كل منهما منفرداً؟
الجواب: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
	السنة أن يقرأ واحد ويستمع له الباقون لقوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْءَانُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  والإنصات هو الاستماع ومتابعة القارئ، ويجوز أن يقرأ كل منهم لنفسه ويتابع القرآن، فأما اجتماعهم على صوت واحد فلا أصل له، ولكن إذا كان المدرس يقرئهم الآيات فلا مانع من قراءتهم بعد فراغه من القرآن دون متابعة كل قارئ مما يحصل منه اختلاط الأصوات والتباس الكلمات. والله أعلم.

عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين
25/2/1418 هـ

----------


## جمانة انس

> نعم أخي الكريم الشيخ رحمه الله يفرق بين القراءة للتعبد والقراءة للتعلم
> (9172)
> ســؤال: جماعة تقرأ القرآن بصوت واحد مما يترتب عليه اختلاط الأصوات والتباسها لاختلاف معرفة كل قارئ بأحكام التجويد ، فهل يشرع ذلك أم يقرأ كل منهما منفرداً؟
> الجواب: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السنة أن يقرأ واحد ويستمع له الباقون لقوله تعالى وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْءَانُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا  والإنصات هو الاستماع ومتابعة القارئ، ويجوز أن يقرأ كل منهم لنفسه ويتابع القرآن، فأما اجتماعهم على صوت واحد فلا أصل له، ولكن إذا كان المدرس يقرئهم الآيات فلا مانع من قراءتهم بعد فراغه من القرآن دون متابعة كل قارئ مما يحصل منه اختلاط الأصوات والتباس الكلمات. والله أعلم.
> 
> عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين 
> 25/2/1418 هـ


عندما يكون الحد يث عن القران
وعن مايشرع وما لا يشرع
تكون النظرة الفقهية دقيقة
فقوله تعالى (و اذا قرىء القران ) لم يحدد كون القارىء مفردا أو جماعة
وهناك قوله تعالى (فاقرأوا ما تيسر منه) 
فاذا كنا سنأخذ بحر فية النصوص فهذا أمر بالقراءة جماعة
---
والاية تبين موقفا من المو اقف الو اجبة نحو سماع التلاوة
و لا تمنع التلاوة جماعة
فاما ان تقرا او تستمع 
ومن ادعى حرمة ذلك فعليه الد ليل لان الا مر عام 
--
اما اذا كان هناك تشو يش فالمنع للتشو يش لا للاجتماع على التلاوة
----------------
اطرح هذه الملاحظات للنقاش الشرعي ؟؟

----------


## ابن الطيب

قال محمد بن العتبي الأندلسي المالكي في العتبية : قال ابن القاسم : قال مالك في القوم يجتمعون جميعا فيقرؤون  في السورة الواحدة مثل ما يفعل أهل الإسكندرية ، فكره ذلك وأنكر أن يكون من فعل الناس ، انتهى .
قال بن رشد في البيان والتحصيل : إنما كرهه لأنه أمر مبتدع ليس من فعل السلف، ولأنهم يبتغون به الألحان وتحسين الأصوات بموافقة بعضهم بعضا وزيادة بعضهم في صوت بعض على نحو ما يفعل في الغناء فوجه المكروه في ذلك بين والله أعلم. انتهى 
قال محمد العتبي الأندلسي المالكي : وسئل عن دراسة القرآن بعد صلاة الصبح في المسجد ( قراءة الحزب) يجتمعون عليه نفر فيقرؤون في سورة واحدة فقال : كرهها مالك ونهى عنها ورأى أنها بدعة .
وكرر مالك نفس الشيء كما في العتبية كذلك وقال : لا يعجبني ولا أحبه واحتج بقوله تعالى " وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا... الآية "
وذكر الطرطوشي في الحوادث والبدع ،قراءة القرآن جماعة ضمن البدع غير أنه أجازه بالإدارة أي ،أن يقرأ هذا ثم يقرأ الذي بعده فهذه غير داخلة في القراءة جماعة 
وسئل أبوإسحاق الشاطبي عن قراءة الحزب بالجمع هل يتناوله قوله عليه السلام "ما اجتمع قوم في بيت  ..."الحديث ،كما وقع لبعض الناس أهو بدعة ؟
فأجاب أن مالكا سئل عن ذلك فكرهه وقال هذا لم يكن من عمل الناس .
وممن اختار المنع من قراءة القرآن ( على الصفة المذكورة) مفتي رابطة علماء المغرب العلامة عبد الله كنوني المذكوري وأيده الأمين العام للرابطة علامة المغرب عبد الله كنون
نقول من كتاب علماء المغرب ومقاومتهم للبدع والتصوفوالقبوري  ة والمواسم  لمؤلفه مصطفى باحو
 فليراجع فإن فيه نفائس كثيرة 
ما هو مكتوب باللون الأحمر هو من عندي وليس من كلام المصنف
كنت أظن أن هذه المسألة قد حسمت لكن يبدو أنه لايزال هناك من لم يطمإن قلبه بعد إلى قول أهل العلم المعتبرين فالله المستعان
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبو الحارث المغربي

بارك الله فيك أخي لعل فيما ذكرت الكفاية.
فمن ادعى انه يتق في علم الإمام مالك و يتبعه و يقلده إن كان عاميا فهذا قوله في قراءة القرآن جماعة. أما إن كان لا يدري فهذا بيان لما لا يعلمه و لا يدريه.

و الله الموفق لكل خير و العاصم من كل شر.

----------


## جمانة انس

> بارك الله فيك أخي لعل فيما ذكرت الكفاية.
> فمن ادعى انه يتق في علم الإمام مالك و يتبعه و يقلده إن كان عاميا فهذا قوله في قراءة القرآن جماعة. أما إن كان لا يدري فهذا بيان لما لا يعلمه و لا يدريه.
> 
> و الله الموفق لكل خير و العاصم من كل شر.


وقد قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله كما نقله عنه الإمام ابن عبد البر القرطبي المالكي إنما أنا بشر أخطئ وأصيب ، فانظروا في رأيي ، فكل ما وافق الكتاب والسنة فخذوه ، وكل ما لم يوافق الكتاب والسنة فاتركوه ) 
ومن خلال هذا النص يتأكد ان العمدة هي النصوص و دلالتها
---------
ولم يرد نص يحصر القراءة للقران بكيفية محددة ويمنع ما سواها
بل الا مر على العموم 
وعندما يقرأ القران و تكون غير مساهم في قراءته فعليك الا ستماع 
اما القراءة جماعة فيشير اليها (فاقرأوا ما تيسر منه)
و( يتلون كتاب الله) في -ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله)
فالامر اوسع مما يتصور البعض
و لو راى البعض كراهة ذلك فهو قول في المسألة 
لان النصوص تؤيد القول بالجواز ايضا
اضافة الى ان الا صل عدم الحصر بكيفية معينة للقراءة
وهو من التعاون على البر و التقوى و ليس على الاثم و العدوان
قال ابن لبّ: « أما قراءة الحزب في الجماعة على العادة فلم يكرهه أحد إلا مالك على عادته في إيثار الاتباع، وجمهور العلماء على جوازه واستحبابه وقد تمسكوا في ذلك بالحديث الصحيح »

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وقد قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله كما نقله عنه الإمام ابن عبد البر القرطبي المالكي إنما أنا بشر أخطئ وأصيب ، فانظروا في رأيي ، فكل ما وافق الكتاب والسنة فخذوه ، وكل ما لم يوافق الكتاب والسنة فاتركوه ) 
> ومن خلال هذا النص يتأكد ان العمدة هي النصوص و دلالتها
> -


 السلام عليكم أختنا الفاضلة أسعدك الرحمن

استدلالك في غير محله 

أنت قلت يرد قول الإمام إذا خالف النص أوافقك 

أين النص على جواز قراءة القرءان جماعة للتعبد ؟

الأصل في العبادة التوقيف ولو كان خيرا لسبقنا الصحابة لفعله ، ومعلوم أن القراءة باللسان مع الاستماع بالأذن أفضل من القراءة وحدها أو الاستماع وحده ورغم ذلك لم نجد الجمع بينهما في أفعال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا في أفعال صحابته فكيف ؟





> --------
> ولم يرد نص يحصر القراءة للقران بكيفية محددة ويمنع ما سواها
> بل الا مر على العموم


هنا يقع التناقض 

قلت أن رأي الإمام يرد إذا ورد النص بخلافه ثم قلت أن النص على العموم بالقراءة

إذا كلام الإمام - بل الأئمة والمعلماء المعاصرين - لم يخالف النص ، بل وضح كيفين النص 

وفرق !

فلو ترك لكل واحد بحسب هواه تكييف النصوص فلا مانع من صلاة الظهر خمس ركعات لأنه لا اعتبار - عندئذ - لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا لفعل صحابته ولا يوجد نص يمنع الزيادة ، إلا فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمره لنا بالفعل المقلد لفعله 
فإن قلنا أن قراءة القرآن لابد أن تكون تقليدا لفعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فلابد أن نقف عند حد تكييفه لهذه القراءة .



> وعندما يقرأ القران و تكون غير مساهم في قراءته فعليك الا ستماع 
> اما القراءة جماعة فيشير اليها (فاقرأوا ما تيسر منه)
> و( يتلون كتاب الله) في -ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله)


حفظك الباري هل تفسرين القرآن بالرأي ؟ "فاقرأوا ما تيسر منه" "ويتلون كتاب الله " وحديث :"ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله " كيف فعلها الصحابة ؟ هنا بيت القصيد 

وهناك فرق كبير بين الاجتماع للتلاوة والتدارس في المسجد وبين أن نجتمع جميعا لنقرأ تعبديا

فإما أن تستشهدي بفعل مكيف للنص 
وإما أن تستشهدي بتفسي عالم معتبر للنص 
وإما أن يكون استشهادك عائد لعلمك وعندها أقول لك : عقلك غير عقلي وغير عقل فلان وفلان وفلان فإذا فسر كل واحد القرآن برأيه الشخصي ضاع الإسلام بعقولنا !





> فالامر اوسع مما يتصور البعض


بل الأمر ليس أوسع ولا أضيق 

الأصل في العبادات التوقف إلى أن يرد النص وإلا صارت البدع 
"من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد " صحيح البخاري وحده  أو متفق عليه 

الأصل في العادات الإباحه ما لم يرد النص بالتحريم
ولهذا فإن مجال التعليم أوسع من مجال القراءة التعبدية
فالتعليم يختلف بالنسبة لكل شخص فأنا أتعلم بالقراءة وغيري بالسماع وغيري يجمع بينهما وهذا بالسؤال والجواب وأخر بالحفظ وأخر بالفهم ..الخ لا يوجد نص المهم تحصيل العلم





> و لو راى البعض كراهة ذلك فهو قول في المسألة 
> لان النصوص تؤيد القول بالجواز ايضا


معذرة من رأى الكراهة ومن قال أن النصوص تؤيد القول بالجواز؟؟




> اضافة الى ان الا صل عدم الحصر بكيفية معينة للقراءة


من قال هذا ؟؟ كلمة كيفية أكبر من أن تطلقي القول بهذا الأسلوب
فلو قلت أن الأصل عدم الحصر بكيفية إذا هلم نخلط الروايات ونقرأ نصف آيه بحفص والنصف الأخر بقالون ونختمها برواية ورش!
ولو قلت أن القصد بالكيفية هو أسلوب الأداء جماعي أو فردي قلنا يلزمك الدليل على هذا إذ العبادات توقيفية لا هوائية ولا تعود للرأي




> وهو من التعاون على البر و التقوى و ليس على الاثم و العدوان


التعاون على البر والتقوى إن كان على هدي السلف فأهلا به ، وإن كان على غير ذلك فلا أهلا ولا مرحبا : من احدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد





> قال ابن لبّ: « أما قراءة الحزب في الجماعة على العادة فلم يكرهه أحد إلا مالك على عادته في إيثار الاتباع، وجمهور العلماء على جوازه واستحبابه وقد تمسكوا في ذلك بالحديث الصحيح »




أختي الفاضلة قلت نخالف رأي الأئمةوالعلماء إذا خالف النص !
ثم استشهدي بقول عالم من العلماء تابع للإمام مالك أي مالكي المذهب وقدمتي رأيه على رأي الإمام مالك ولم تذكري النص الذي استدل به ولا مصدر تقريره أن هذا رأي الجمهور!
ثم أصلا لم تذكري مصدر كلام ابن لب!

وليس هذا أسلوب بحث علمي منظم 

 وأرجو أن تعذريني في الرد بأسلوب فيه بعض الشدة لكن إذا لمتنيني فلومي نفسك أولا لأن أسلوب ردك شديد جدا ومنفعل ولا أجد سببا لذلك حفظك الله فالكلام لا فيه اهانة شخصية لك ولا فيه تعدي عليك أصلا ولا هو موجه لك!
فإما أن يكون البحث علمي جاد أو نقرأ المسألة بدون تعصب ونفهم ونتعلم ثم نناقش 

أما الجدل للانتصار للرأي الشخصي فهذا اعيذك بالله من أن تقعي فيه

حفظك الباري
وأعتذر لصالحب الموضوع عن المداخلة

----------


## جمانة انس

أختنا الموقرة أم عبد الرحمن السلفية وفقك الله
أشكر اهتمامك و غيرتك على العلم والقران 
واعوذ بالله ان ننتصر لرأينا الشخصي وبخاصة امام كتاب الله تعالى 
الذي نرجو بركاته و نخشى لو انتصرنا لما لاير ضاه الله ان نحرم بركاته 
فنعوذ بالله العظيم من ادنى خطأ نحو كتابه الكريم و نسأل الله السداد على ما ير ضاه
------------------
وقد احببت مناقشة جانب مهم في مداخلتك -بارك الله فيك-
حيث قلت



> أين النص على جواز قراءة القرءان جماعة للتعبد ؟


والجواب نرى ذلك و اضحا في النصوص التالية
1-((فاقرأوا ما تيسر من القران))
2-((ان الذين يتلون كتاب الله))
3-(((مااجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ..)))



> فلو ترك لكل واحد بحسب هواه تكييف النصوص فلا مانع من صلاة الظهر خمس ركعات لأنه لا اعتبار - عندئذ - لفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا لفعل صحابته ولا يوجد نص يمنع الزيادة ، إلا فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمره لنا بالفعل المقلد لفعله 
> فإن قلنا أن قراءة القرآن لابد أن تكون تقليدا لفعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فلابد أن نقف عند حد تكييفه لهذه القراءة .


من العجيب ((حقا))المقارنة بين الصلاة وتلاوة القران
ففي الصلاة جاء الامر صلوا كما رايتموني اصلي
اما في التلاوة فبقي الا مر على عمو مه ولم يحصر بكيفية لايجوز سواها
و الحصر تشريع بلا دليل
 و هوقياس مع الفارق

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

مناقشة طيبة ،حفظكم الله جميعا ،،،للمتابعة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أشكر اهتمامك و غيرتك على العلم والقران 
> واعوذ بالله ان ننتصر لرأينا الشخصي وبخاصة امام كتاب الله تعالى 
> الذي نرجو بركاته و نخشى لو انتصرنا لما لاير ضاه الله ان نحرم بركاته 
> فنعوذ بالله العظيم من ادنى خطأ نحو كتابه الكريم و نسأل الله السداد على ما ير ضاه


اللهم آمين بارك الله فيك هذا ما ننتظره منك كأخت فاضلة حفظك الباري وأسعدك في الدارين وسدد خطاك على طريق الحق والدين .




------------------


> وقد احببت مناقشة جانب مهم في مداخلتك -بارك الله فيك-
> حيث قلت
> 
> والجواب نرى ذلك و اضحا في النصوص التالية
> 1-((فاقرأوا ما تيسر من القران))
> 2-((ان الذين يتلون كتاب الله))
> 3-(((مااجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ..)))


 
بارك الله فيك أختنا الحبيبة القريبة ، 
الخلاف ليس في الاجتماع للتلاوة بإدارة القرآن ويبدو أن هناك لبس في المصطلحات المستخدمة عند كل من المتحدثين

فالاجتماع للقراءة مشروع ومستحب ومعمول به ولكن الاختلاف في هذا النوع من الاجتماع كيف يكون ؟
1- نوع اسمه الإدارة بالقرآن : قال النووي في التبيان لآداب حملة القرآن : فصل في الأدارة بالقرآن : وهو أن يجتمع جماعة يقرأ بعضهم عشرا أو جزءا أو غير ذلك ثم يسكت ويقرأ الأخر من حيث انتهى الأول ثم يقرأ الأخر وها جائز حسن وقد سئل مالك رحمه الله ورضي الله تعالى عنه فقال : لا بأس به

وقال النووي في شرح مسلم :
‏قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله تعالى ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة , وغشيتهم الرحمة ) ‏
‏قيل : المراد بالسكينة هنا : الرحمة , وهو الذي اختاره القاضي عياض , وهو ضعيف , لعطف الرحمة عليه , وقيل : الطمأنينة والوقار وهو أحسن , وفي هذا : دليل لفضل الاجتماع على تلاوة القرآن في المسجد , وهو مذهبنا ومذهب الجمهور , وقال مالك : يكره , وتأوله بعض أصحابه 

فالذي استحبه الجمهور هو الاجتماع في المسجد والذي كرهه مالك هو الاجتماع في المسجد لا مطلق الاجتماع لأن النووي نفسه نقل قول مالك لا بأس به بعد أن شرح كيفية هذا الاجتماع في فصل الإدارة بالقرآن ولهذا رد العلماء كلامه بالحديث الصحيح (في بيت من بيوت الله )

وجاء في عون المعبود : 
( ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله ) ‏ 
: أي المسجد وألحق به نحو مدرسة ورباط ‏ 
( يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه ) ‏ 
: أي يشتركون في قراءة بعضهم على بعض ويتعهدونه خوف النسيان ‏ " اهـ


فهذه بعض شروح الحديث الذكور وكما ترين أختي الحبيبة القريبة ، أن الإدارة بالقرآن شيء والإجتماع على القراءة في صوت واحد شيء أخر 
بل في كتاب التبيان للنوي أيضا فصل اسمه :" استحباب قراءة القرآن مجتمعين وفضل القارئين والسامعين وبيان فضيلة من جمعهم عليها وحرضهم وندبهم إليها "
وجعل يستدل على استحباب ذلك 

إذا الصحابة والسلف عامة والأدلة من الكتاب والسنة كانوا يجتمعون للقراءة لكن ما هي هيئة هذا الاجتماع ؟ وما هي الهيئة المكروهة أعني المبتدعة ؟ فالفصل التالي لفصل استحباب الاجتماع للقراءة عند النووي في كتاب التبيان هو فصل في إدارة القراءة بالقرآن الذي نقلته لكم أعلاه.

2- الاجتماع ليقرأوا جماعة تعبدا لله بصوت واحد :
وهذا هو محل النزاع في هذا النقاش 
فأما الاستدلال بقوله تعالى : إن ربك يعلم أنك تقوم أدنى من ثلثي الليل ..الى قوله تعالى فاقرأوا ما تيسر منه " فليس دليل على جواز القراءة الجماعية بصوت واحد لأن الآية أصلا في قيام الليل 
جاء في تفسير الجلالين:
"فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنْ الْقُرْآن" فِي الصَّلَاة بِأَنْ تُصَلُّوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ "عَلِمَ أَنْ" مُخَفَّفَة مِنْ الثَّقِيلَة أَيْ أَنَّهُ "سَيَكُونُ مِنْكُمْ مَرْضَى وَآخَرُونَ يَضْرِبُونَ فِي الْأَرْض" يُسَافِرُونَ "يَبْتَغُونَ مِنْ فَضْل اللَّه" يَطْلُبُونَ مِنْ رِزْقه بِالتِّجَارَةِ وَغَيْرهَا "وَآخَرُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيل اللَّه" وَكُلّ مِنْ الْفِرَق الثَّلَاثَة يَشُقّ عَلَيْهِمْ مَا ذُكِرَ فِي قِيَام اللَّيْل فَخَفَّفَ عَنْهُمْ بِقِيَامِ مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنْهُ ثُمَّ نَسَخَ ذَلِكَ بِالصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْس "فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنْهُ" كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ "وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاة" الْمَفْرُوضَة "وَآتُوا الزَّكَاة وَأَقْرِضُوا اللَّه" بِأَنْ تُنْفِقُوا مَا سِوَى الْمَفْرُوض مِنْ الْمَال فِي سَبِيل الْخَيْر "قَرْضًا حَسَنًا" عَنْ طِيب قَلْب "وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْر تَجِدُوهُ عِنْد اللَّه هُوَ خَيْرًا" مِمَّا خَلَفْتُمْ وَهُوَ فَصْل وَمَا بَعْده وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعْرِفَة يُشْبِههَا لِامْتِنَاعِهِ مِنْ التَّعْرِيف "وَأَعْظَم أَجْرًا وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللَّه إنَّ اللَّه غَفُور رَحِيم" لِلْمُؤْمِنِين" اهـ

وأما الاستدلال بقوله تعالى :" إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله "

ففي غير محله أيضا وهاكم تفسير القرطبي
"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَنْ تَبُورَ

هَذِهِ آيَة الْقُرَّاء الْعَامِلِينَ الْعَالِمِينَ الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاة الْفَرْض وَالنَّفْل , وَكَذَا فِي الْإِنْفَاق . وَقَدْ مَضَى فِي مُقَدِّمَة الْكِتَاب مَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَخَلَّق بِهِ قَارِئ الْقُرْآن . " يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَة لَنْ تَبُور " قَالَ أَحْمَد بْن يَحْيَى : خَبَر " إِنَّ " " يَرْجُونَ " ." اهـ وجاء مثله في ابن كثير 

فأين الدلالة على جواز ذلك فيما سبق؟

لكن ورد في الأثر خلاف ذلك :
عن عمرو بن سلمة الهمداني قال كنا نجلس على باب عبد الله بن مسعود قبل صلاة الغداة فإذا خرج مشينا معه إلى المسجد فجاءنا أبو موسى الأشعري فقال أخرج إليكم أبو عبد الرحمن بعد قلنا لا فجلس معنا حتى خرج فلما خرج قمنا إليه جميعا فقال له أبو موسى يا أبا عبد الرحمن إني رأيت في المسجد آنفا أمرا أنكرته ولم أر والحمد لله إلا خيرا قال فما هو فقال إن عشت فستراه قال رأيت في المسجد قوما حلقا جلوسا ينتظرون الصلاة في كل حلقة رجل وفي أيديهم حصى فيقول كبروا مئة فيكبرون مئة فيقول هللوا مئة فيهللون مئة ويقول سبحوا مئة فيسبحون مئة قال فماذا قلت لهم قال ما قلت لهم شيئا انتظار رأيك قال أفلا أمرتهم أن يعدوا سيئاتهم وضمنت لهم أن لا يضيع من حسناتهم شيء ثم مضى ومضينا معه حتى أتى حلقة من تلك الحلق فوقف عليهم فقال ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون قالوا يا أبا عبد الرحمن حصى نعد به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح قال فعدوا سيئاتكم فأنا ضامن أن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء ويحكم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم متوافرون وهذه ثيابه لم تبل وآنيته لم تكسر والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلى ملة هي أهدى من ملة محمد أو مفتتحو باب ضلالة قالوا والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ما أردنا إلا الخير قال وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا إن قوما يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية وأيم الله ما أدري لعل أكثرهم منكم ثم تولى عنهم فقال عمرو بن سلمة فرأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج . السلسلة الصحيحة للألباني رحمه الله

فهذا الانكار من ابن مسعود رغم أن التسبيح والذكر مستحب إنما هو للهيئة التي أحدثوها في اجتماعهم وهذا هو عين ما نقوله في الاجتماع للقراءة الجماعية بصوت واحد فهو شيء لم يفعله السلف الصالح ولو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه 

والفرق بين أهل السنة وأهل البدع أن أهل السنة يقولون القرآن والسنة بفهم السلف ، وأهل البدع يقولون قرآن وسنة بالرأي والهوى.

3 - نوع أخر من الاجتماع لقراءة القرآن منتشر في بعض البلاد وهو أن يجتمعوا فيقرأ كل واحد جزء في نفسه ثم يدعون بدعاء ختم القرآن!!!! 

ويقال فيه ما قيل في السابق 

وجماع ذلك كله أنه لو كان خيرا لسبقنا إليه الصحابة وما لم يكن يومئذ دينا فليس اليوم دين 

بل هناك عبارة حدثني بها شيخنا الشيخ هاني الحاج فقال : إذا وجد المقتضى (وهو هنا طلب الثواب) ولم يكن هناك مانع (أي يمنع من العمل ) ولم يفعله الصحابة فهو البدعة .
فعلى عهد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وجد المقتضى وهو طلب الثواب ولم يكن هناك ما يمنع أن يفعلوا ذلك لكنهم لم يفعلوه فعرف ان ذلك بدعة

وقاعدة أخرى في تعريف البدع ذكرها الشاطبي في الاعتصام:" فالبدعة إذن عبارة عن طريقة في الدين مخترعة تضاهي الشرعية يقصد بالسلوك عليها المبالغة في التعبد لله سبحانه ، وهذا على رأي من لا يدخل العادات في معنى البدعة ، وإنما يخصها بالعبادات ، وأما على رأي من أدخل الأعمال العادية في معنى البدعة فيقول : البدعة طريقة في الدين مخترعة تضاهي الشرعية يقصد بالسلوك عليها ما يقصد بالطريقة الشرعية " اهـ





> اما في التلاوة فبقي الا مر على عمو مه ولم يحصر بكيفية لايجوز سواها
> و الحصر تشريع بلا دليل
> و هوقياس مع الفارق


حفظك الباري ليس قياس مع الفارق / ربما أسأتُ أنا التعبير 
العلاقة بين المثال المذكور في الصلاة والقراءة هو أنه ما لم يكون يومئذ دين فلا يكون اليوم دين 
يعني لن نتحدث عن صلاة الظهر لكن لا يحضرني مثال حاليا ولكن الخلاصة 

أنه لو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه 

فهيئات العبادات لابد أن يكون فيها نص يحدد أو فعل من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو فعل من صحابته الذين تلقوا القرآن من فمه صلى الله عليه وسلم فعملوا به على مراد الله تعالى




ولكي نلخص ما سبق أسألك سؤالا : هل أنت متفقة معي أن العبادات توقيفية ؟ وهل أنت متفقة معي أن لو كان الفعل خيرا لسبقنا إليه الصحابة ؟

إذا أجبت عن السؤال السابق يتبين لك لماذا قال القائلون بالمنع في قراءة القرآن بصوت واحد جماعة.

حفظك الباري وأسعدك أختي الحبيبة وجعل كل ما تكتبين في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة أم عبد الرحمن حماك الله و رعاك
وأخذ بأيدينا الى تمام الصواب الذي يحبه و ير ضاه
شكرا لتواصلك و اهتمامك بمناقشة المو ضوع المبارك ببركة القران الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا على ما اوردته من تو ضيحات و منا قشات
---------------
واود ان اتابع النقاش حول جانب من ملاحظاتك و الله ولي التو فيق
فقد قلت 



> الخلاف ليس في الاجتماع للتلاوة بإدارة القرآن ويبدو أن هناك لبس في المصطلحات المستخدمة عند كل من المتحدثين





> 


و أؤكد لك انه بتو فيق الله لم يلتبس البحث امام عيني و لم تتداخل الامور
فما ذكرته من الا دلة يبين جواز التلاوة الجماعية لا مجرد الاجتماع للتلاوة
تأملي (ان الذين يتلون كتاب الله) لم يقل يجتمعون للتلاوة 
و كذلك (فاقرأوا ما تيسر من القران ) لم يقل اجتمعوا ليقرأ احدكم 
كذلك ((ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله)
لم يقل يتلو احد هم
--فالنصوص تسمح بفهم سلامة مو قف القراءة الجماعية 
ومن رأى ان لا يقرأ جماعة فا لامر على اليسر 
و ما ذكرتيه من التلاوة بالادارة يعتبر صورة من صور يتلون 
لكن لا حرج من خلال نصوص القران و السنة بالقراءة جماعة 
--------
و المهم ربط القلوب بكتاب الله و حثها على تلاوته و فهمه و تطبيقه
و عدم تضييق الواسع وبخاصة اذ ا كانت النصوص تشير الى مشروعيته 
-----------
و قد قلت أكرمك الله



> القرآن والسنة بفهم السلف



و الا دق ان يقال فهم القران و فق اصول و ضو ابط الفهم المعتمدة
و عدم حصر ذلك بزمن معين 
لان القران اعظم من ان يحيط بفهمه كل البشر فضلا عن زمن السلف او غيرهم من الا زمنة لانه كلام الله
و كل زمن يفهمون بمقدار ما يفتح الله عليهم
لانه كتاب الله للعالمين عبر السنين الى يوم الدين
----
ومن الا مثلة التي تبين خطأ قصر فهم القران على زمن معين
فهم قوله تعالى (بلى قادرين على ان نسوي بنانه )
فقد فهم السا بقون رضوان الله عليهم منها قدرة الله على اعادة خلق البنان
بينما في عصرنا فتح الله عقول الناس ليعلموا ان كل بنان يختلف عن الا خر
و بذلك تتجلى عظمة قدرة الله على اعادة خلق البنان الذي يختلف من شخص لا خر 
و بذلك يكون الفهم المعاصر اوسع من فهم السابقين 
----
لكن المهم مراعاة ضوابط و اصول الفهم و الا ستنباط
و نسأل الله ان يفقهنا في الدين و يعلمنا التاويل
-------

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللأخت الفاضلة الحبيبة القريبة جمانة

هكذا اتضح لي موضع الاشكال ولله الحمد

وأنا على أتم استعداد لمواصلة الشرح بشرط أن تعديني بقراءة المشاركة للنهاية وتتمعني فيما أكتب لكي لا يتحول النقاش لتكرار أقرب للجدال.

1- يتضح لي من كلامك أنك لا ترين وجوب اتباع الصحابة وتجيزين تفسير القرآن تفسيرا مخالف لتفسيرهم 
وهذا ليس صواب 
لماذا ؟
أعرض لك طرفا من الأدلة وليس كلها :
قال تعالى :" والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان  رضي الله عنهم"
فكيف نتبعهم بإحسان لكي ندخل في قوله تعالى رضي الله عنهم؟ هذا سؤال أتمنى أن تجيبيه.

وقال تعالى:" ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا"
فما هو سبيل المؤمنين الذي عطفه الله تعالى في الآية على مشاقة الله ورسوله؟

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" وستفترق أمتي على بضع وسبعون شعبة كلهم في النار إلا واحدة قالوا فمن يا رسول الله ؟ قال الجماعة وفي رواية ما عليه أنا وأصحابي ، وهو صحيح صححه الألباني.
فالجماعة هم الصحابة أم أن لك رأي أخر؟

قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد" أرجو منك بيان معنى الحديث وما هي - في رأيك - هذه الحوادث التي تُرَدُّ على صاحبها إذا أحدثها ولا يقبلها الله منه؟

2- ما أوردتيه مشكورة من تفسير قوله تعالى :" ثم إن علينا بيانه" لا يدخل في هذا النطاق ، الصحابة فهموا أن الله تعالى سيعيد كل إنسان كما كان من أصغر ما فيه لأكبر ما فيه ، والعلم أثبت أن البنان يختلف من شخص لأخر فأين التعارض؟ لا يوجد.
 أما القول بأن معنى الآية التي تستدلين بها هو جواز القراءة الجماعية بصوت واحد فهو خلاف ما كان عليه الصحابة ،فهو يخالف قول ابن مسعود في الأثر الذي نقلته لك في المشاركة السابقة ,أرجو مراجعته. 

ولا يخفى عليك أختي الحبيبة القريبة للقلب ، أن هناك فرق بين اضافة معنى موافق لما فسر به السلف القرآن ، وبين احداث معنى مخالف لما فسر به الصحابة القرآن.

3 - قلتي أختي الحبيبة :




> و الا دق ان يقال فهم القران و فق اصول و ضو ابط الفهم المعتمدة
> و عدم حصر ذلك بزمن معين




فمعذرة ما هي هذه الضوبط؟
وكيف استنبطت من الآية الدليل على جواز القراءة الجماعية وفقا لهذه الضوابط؟ لاحظي أنه ربما يكون الأمر لك واضح جدا ويكون غير واضح لي لأن العقول تتفاوت في الفهم والاستنباط ، فأرجو منك أن تشرحي لي أصول الاستنباط عندك ثم تنزليها على المسألة محل النقاش.

وقد أوضحت أصولي في الأعلى وقرنتها بالاستدلال فرجاء عند شرح أصولك أن تقرنيها بالاستدلال.

وفي الأخير لا يسعني إلا شكرك والدعاء لك بالعلم والعمل وأن يرزقك الله الجنة ، فنحن نحسبك على خير ولا نزكي على الله أحد ، ويبدو لي من نقاشك رغبتك الصادقة في الوصول للحق ، فلنتعاون على ذلك وأعدك ألا أطيل في بسط الكلام في المشاركة الواحدة لكي يسهل عليك قراءة كل ما أكتب ، لكن عديني أن تقرأي كل حرف بعيني قلبك التي أراها إن شاء الله بصيرة باحثة عن الحق.

أنتظر إجابتك على ما طرحت من أسئلة 
وأعتذر من صاحب الموضوع جدا كما أعتذر من القراء حيث خرجنا عن الموضوع الأصلي اضطرارا

----------


## أبو عبد الله عادل المغربي

> ما حكم قراءة القران جماعة بصوت واحد


 
قراءة القرآن جماعة بنغمة واحدة 

الكاتب : الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي 


الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و بعد: قال العلامة الشيخ محمد تقي الدين الهلالي رحمه الله في كتابه " الحسام الماحق" :

*"* اعلم أنَّ الاجتماع لقراءة القرآن في المسجد في غير أوقات الصلاة مشروع لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " و ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله و يتدارسونه فيما بينهم إلا نَزَلت عليهم السكينة و غَشيتهم الرحمة و حفتهم الملائكة و ذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ، و من بطأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه" . رواه مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة . لكن الاجتماع لقراءة القرآن الموافقة لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و عمل السلف الصالح أن يقرأ أحد القوم و الباقون يسمعون، و من عرض له شك في معنى الآية استوقف القارئ، و تكلم من يحسن الكلام في تفسيرها حتى ينجلي تفسيرها، و يتضح للحاضرين، ثم يستأنف القارئ القراءة. هكذا كان الأمر في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إلى يومنا هذا في جميع البلاد الإسلامية ما عَدَا بلاد المغرب في العصر الأخير، فقد وضع لهم أحد المغاربة و يسمى ( عبد الله الهبطي ) وَقْفاً محدثاً ليتمكنوا به من قراءة القرآن جماعة بنغمة واحدة، فنشأ عن ذلك بدعة القراءة جماعة بأصوات مجتمعة على نغمة واحدة وهي بدعة قبيحة تشتمل على مفاسد كثيرة :

الأولى: أنـها محدثة و قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم: " و إياكم و محدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة و كل بدعة ضلالة ".

الثانية: عدم الإنصات فلا ينصت أحد منهم إلى الآخر، بل يجهر بعضهم على بعض بالقرآن، و قد نـهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك بقوله: " كلكم يناجي ربه فلا يجهر بعضكم على بعض بالقرآن، و لا يؤذ بعضكم بعضاً ".

الثالثة: أن اضطرار القارئ إلى التنفس و استمرار رفقائه في القراءة يجعله يقطع القرآن و يترك فقرات كثيرة فتفوته كلمات في لحظات تنفسه، و ذلك محرم بلا ريب .

الرابعة : أنه يتنفس في المد المتصل مثل : جاء ، و شاء ، و أنبياء ، و آمنوا ، و ما أشبه ذلك فيقطع الكلمة الواحدة نصفين ، و لا شك في أن ذلك محرم و خارج عن آداب القراءة ، و قد نص أئمة القراءة على تحريم ما هو دون ذلك ، و هو الجمع بين الوقف و الوصل ، كتسكين باء ( لا ريب ) و وصلها بقوله تعالى :"فيه هدى" قال الشيخ التهامي بن الطيب في نصوصه : الجمع بين الوصل و الوقف حرام * نص علـيه غير عـالم هـمام.

الخامسة: أن في ذلك تشبهاً بأهل الكتاب في صلواتـهم في كنائسهم. فواحدة من هذه المفاسد تكفي لتحريم ذلك، و الطامة الكبرى أنه يستحيل التدبر في مثل تلك القراءة و قد زجر الله عن ذلك بقوله في سورة محمد :" أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها" و نحن نشاهد معظم من يقرأ على تلك القراءة لا يتدبر القرآن و لا ينتفع به، و تالله لقد شاهدت قُراء القرآن على القبر فلم يتعظوا بمشاهدته و لا برؤية القبور و لا بما يقرؤونه من القرآن، فقبح الله قوماً هذا حالهم (و بعداً للقوم الظالمين) . قال أبو إسحاق الشاطبي في (الاعتصام): ( و اعلموا أنه حيث قلنا: إن العمل الزائد على المشروع يصير وصفاً له أو كالوصف فإنما يعتبر بأحد أمور ثلاثة: إما بالقصد، وإما بالعبادة، و إما بالزيادة أو بالنقصان . إما بالعبادة كالجهر و الإجتماع في الذكر المشهور بين متصوفة الزمان، فإن بينه و بين الذكر المشروع بوناً بعيداً إذ هما كالمضادين عادة، وكالذين حكى عنهم ابن وضاح عن الأعمش عن بعض أصحابه قال :( مَرَّ عبد الله برجل يقص في المسجد على أصحابه وهو يقول: سبحُوا عَشرَا و هللوا عشرَا، فقال عبد الله: إنكم لأهدى من أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أو أضل؟ بل هذا "يعني أضل" ). و في رواية عنه : أن رجلاً كان يجمع الناس فيقول: رحم الله من قال كذا و كذا مرة "الحمد لله"، قال فمر بـهم عبد الله بن مسعود فقال لهم: ( هُديتم لما لم يُهدَ نبيكم، وإنكم لتمسكون بذنب ضلالة ) ، وذكر لهم أن ناساً بالكوفة يسبحون بالحصى في المسجد فأتاهم و قد كوم كل رجل بين يديه كوماً من حصى قال: فلم يزل يحصبهم بالحصى حتى أخرجهم من المسجد و يقول : " لقد أحدثتم بدعة و ظلماً و كأنكم فقتم أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم علمًا ").انتهى تعليق: و قد روي هذا الحديث عن ابن مسعود من طرق كثيرة بعبارات مختلفة لفظاً و متفقة معنى، بعض الروايات مطول و بعضها مختصر و فيه فوائد :

الأولى: هذا الحديث موقوف و لكنه في حكم المرفوع، لأن ابن مسعود صرح بأن ذلك مخالف لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ففي بعض الروايات " : وَيْحَكُم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم، هذه ثيابه لم تبل، و أوانيه لم تكسر، و نساؤه شواب، و قد أحدثتم ما أحدثتم" ، و في رواية أخرى أن عبد الله بن مسعود لما طردهم من مسجد الكوفة و رماهم بالحصباء، خرجوا إلى ظاهر الكوفة و بنوا مسجداً و أخذوا يعملون ذلك العمل، فأمر عبد الله بن مسعود بـهدمه فهدم .

الثانية: أن البدعة و إن كانت إضافية شَرٌ من المعاصي كما حققه أبو إسحاق الشاطبي فهي حرام، إنما كانت شراً من المعاصي لأن المعصية يفعلها صاحبها وهو معترف بذنبه فيرجى له أن يتوب منها.

الثالثة: أن المبتدع يستحق العقاب و الطرد من المسجد إن كان الابتداع فيه .

الرابعة: أن كل مسجد بني على قبر أو بني لارتكاب البدع فيه يجب هدمه؛ لأنه مثل مسجد الضرار الذي أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بـهدمه و إحراقه، فهدمه أصحابه و جعل كناسة ترمي فيه الجيف، و قد نقل غير واحد عن ابن حجر الهيثمي أنه قال: ( إن هذه المساجد المبنية على القبور هي أحق بالهدم من مسجد الضرار )، وابن حجر هذا كان مبتدعاً ضالاً و لكنه في هذه المسألة قال الحق، والحكمة ضالة المؤمن، يأخذها حيث وجدها. أما الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني فهو إمام محقق لم يشرح أحد صحيح البخاري مثل شرحه المسمى بـ (فتح الباري) ولذلك قال العلماء: (لا هجرة بعد الفتح). أي لا شرح للبخاري يستحق الاعتبار بعد فتح الباري، ثم قال أبو إسحاق عاطفاً على البدع المنكرة: ( و من أمثلة ذلك أيضاً: قراءة القرآن على صوت واحد، فإن تلك الهيئة زائدة على مشروعية القراءة، و كذلك الجهر الذي اعتاده أرباب الرواية). 


قال محمد تقي الدين : و العجب من هؤلاء المشركين المبتدعين الضلال ، فإنـهم يتلونون تلون الحرباء لا يستقرون على حال أبداً ، فتارة يدعون أنـهم مقلدون لمالك ، و يرون من خالف مذهبه كمن خالف القرآن و السنة الثابتة المحكمة ، و يغلون في ذلك إلى أن يجعلوا البسملة و التعوذ و قراءة الفاتحة خلف الإمام في الجهرية و الجهر بالتأمين و وضع اليمنى على اليسرى و رفع اليدين عند الركوع و الرفع منه و بعد القيام من التشهد الأول ، و السلام تسليمتين ( السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ) و ما أشبه ذلك من السنة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم التي يراها من له أدنى إلمام بالفقه في الدين كالشمس في رابعة النهار كأنه يشاهد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يفعلها لا يشك في ذلك و لا يرتاب فيه ، يجعلون ذلك من المنكرات التي يجب أن تغير ، و يكتب فيها من بلد إلى بلد مع أن مالكاً في الحقيقة قائل ببعضها تفصيلاً و بسائرها إجمالاً ، ثم يخالفون فيما ينهى عنه و يكرهه كراهة تحريم من البدع التي لا تسند إلى أي دليل كعبادة القبور و زيارتـها زيارة بدعية ، و قراءة القرآن على الميت بعد موته و على قبره ، و قراءة القرآن جماعة بصوت واحد ، و قراءة الأذكار و الأوراد كذلك ، و قد صرح بذلك خليل الذي يعدون مختصره قرآناً يتلى غلواً منهم و ضلالاً . قال في مختصره عاطفاً على المكروهات : ( و جهر بـها في مسجد كجماعة ) ، و لا يبالون بخلافه فيما اعتادوه من البدع ، فيحلونه عاماً و يحرمونه عاماً ، و ما أحسن قوله تعالى في سورة القصص يخاطب رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : ( فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم . و من أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدىً من الله . إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين ) *"*.

انتهى ما قال رحمه الله.

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاك الله خيرا على الا هتمام الكريم بالمو ضوع المبارك باذن الله
فما يدور حول كلام الله تحفه بركات القران الكريم 
اسأل الله القبول و الفتح و السداد
وشكرا جز يلا لاسلوبك الراقي و الكريم في الحوار و النقاش
و قد قرات باهتمام و تركيز ما تكرمتي بكتابته الان 
كما رجعت مرة اخرى لقراءة ما سبق لك كتابته 
خشية ان اكون قد قصرت في شيء منه
و لكن الحمد لله المو ضوع واضح جدا و المسألة يسيرة بتيسير الله و تو فيقه
---------------------
و لند خل في تفاصيل الحوار و الله المو فق
فقد تكرمتي بالقول


> يتضح لي من كلامك أنك لا ترين وجوب اتباع الصحابة وتجيزين تفسير القرآن تفسيرا مخالف لتفسيرهم



في الحقيقة تعجبت من استنتاجك وكلامي مو ضوع امام القراء فليس فيه ما يدل على ذلك
و لا يقول هذا مؤمن و بخاصة فيما اجمعوا عليه اما مااختلفوا فله تفاصيل و الامر له تفريعاته
عند الا صو ليين اما استنتاجك فاطمأني لا اقول به 
و كلامي شيء اخر غير هذا الا ستنتاج 
و قد اوردت مثال فهم البنان ليتضح المقصود و لم اقل بو جود التعارض بين فهمنا و فهمهم
بل قلت


> القران اعظم من ان يحيط بفهمه كل البشر فضلا عن زمن السلف او غيرهم من الا زمنة لانه كلام الله
> و كل زمن يفهمون بمقدار ما يفتح الله عليهم
> لانه كتاب الله للعالمين عبر السنين الى يوم الدين


 و بهذ بينت ان فهمنا اوسع و اشمل من فهم السلف لان الله كشف لنا اكثر مما كان عندهم من معرفة لا ختلاف البنان فهو اوسع واظهر لفهم عظمة قدرة الله و لايتعارض 
------
و ان وضع الضو ابط و الا صول لفهم النصوص انما هو كي لا نخرج عن فهمها و فق ما ير ضي الله و قد اختلف العلماء من عهد الصحابة فمن بعدهم في بعض هذه الضو ابط وتفاصيل ذلك خارج مو ضو عنالكن اتفق العلماء على عدم جواز مخالفة ما اجمع عليه الصحابة الكرام 
و من بعد هم و هناك تفا صيل في الخلافيات لها ضو ابطها المدروسه باتقان من اهل العلم رضي الله عنهم اجمعين
-----


> هناك فرق بين اضافة معنى موافق لما فسر به السلف القرآن ، وبين احداث معنى مخالف لما فسر به الصحابة القرآن



السلف مرحلة زمنية حوت فرقا مختلفة منها الخوارج وغيرهم ,,,
فالعبرة ليست بالزمن انماسلامة الفهم و مو افقة المعنى لد لالة النص
فالله بين ان القران نزل بلغة العرب ليفهم بلغتها وفق اصول الشريعة و كلياتها 
----.



> وكيف استنبطت من الآية الدليل على جواز القراءة الجماعية وفقا لهذه الضوابط؟ .


لقد شرحت لك مسبقا كيف ان النصوص التي سردتها تدل على جواز القراءة جماعة 
و سا عيد الامر ليتضح الاستنتاج بشكل اجلى و تتم المنا قشة على ضو ء ذلك
-- في البداية جاء في احدى المداخلات لهذا المو ضوع ما يلي



> السنة أن يقرأ واحد ويستمع له الباقون لقوله تعالى وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْءَانُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا  والإنصات هو الاستماع ومتابعة القارئ، ويجوز أن يقرأ كل منهم لنفسه ويتابع القرآن، فأما اجتماعهم على صوت واحد فلا أصل له، ولكن إذا كان المدرس يقرئهم الآيات فلا مانع من قراءتهم بعد فراغه من القرآن.



و نلا حظ ان الباحث هنا استنبط من خلال الدلالة اللغوية لنص واحد في المو ضوع و لم يدرس النصوص الا خرى
ومنها
(فاقرأوا ما تيسر من القران ) فهو امربالقراءة جماعة و لم يقل فا قرأ 
فمن المعاني التي يمكن ان تستنبط اضافة الى ما اوردتيه من نقول جواز القراءة جماعة
و لا صارف يصرف عن ذلك 
-كذلك (ان الذين يتلون كتاب الله) جاءت بصيغة الجمع و من المعاني التي تدل عليها القراءة بالجمع 
كذلك نص الحد يث
فكما فهمنا من وجوب السماع عند التلاوة بد لالة اللغة لا نهمل دلالة هذه النصوص فيما تدل عليه من عمو م 
و لا نعمل نصا و نترك اخر بل ندرس كافة النصوص في المو ضوع الو احد
و هذا المعنى --القراءة الجماعية --لايخالف اصلا من اصول الشر يعة
بل يد خل تحت التعاون على البر و التقوى و يد خل فيما تشمله الا ية من معان وما تحتمله تلاوة القران من صور 
ومن راى عدم الا خذ بذلك فلا حرج عليه
لكن من اخذ بذلك لم يحمل النصوص ما لا تحتمل بالدلالة اللغو ية 
و الا مر كماقال ابن لب
« أما قراءة الحزب في الجماعة على العادة فلم يكرهه أحد إلا مالك على عادته في إيثار الاتباع، وجمهور العلماء على جوازه واستحبابه وقد تمسكوا في ذلك بالحديث الصحيح »وأضيف دلالة الا يات السابقة التي سردتها 
و الا مر يسر
والمهم ربط القلوب بالقران

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

لأخينا الشيخ القارئ مصطفى رعيش (المغربي) رسالة في المسألة، وقد أتى عليها بالبحث والتأصيل مع نقول كثيرة لأهل العلم منذ القديم (خاصة المالكية والمغاربة منهم) مرتبا ذلك عبر القرون.
وقد كنت سألته نسخة (وقد رقنها على الحاسوب) فبشرني خيرا بعد مراجعتها، وقد طال عهد اللقيا به.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جزاك الله خيرا على الا هتمام الكريم بالمو ضوع المبارك باذن الله
> فما يدور حول كلام الله تحفه بركات القران الكريم 
> اسأل الله القبول و الفتح و السداد
> وشكرا جز يلا لاسلوبك الراقي و الكريم في الحوار و النقاش
> و قد قرات باهتمام و تركيز ما تكرمتي بكتابته الان 
> كما رجعت مرة اخرى لقراءة ما سبق لك كتابته 
> خشية ان اكون قد قصرت في شيء منه
> و لكن الحمد لله المو ضوع واضح جدا و المسألة يسيرة بتيسير الله و تو فيقه


أختي الفاضلة الحبيبة بارك الله فيك وأجزل لك العطاء ورزقك من الجنان الدرجات العلى

---------------------




> و لند خل في تفاصيل الحوار و الله المو فق
> فقد تكرمتي بالقول
> في الحقيقة تعجبت من استنتاجك وكلامي مو ضوع امام القراء فليس فيه ما يدل على ذلك
> و لا يقول هذا مؤمن و بخاصة فيما اجمعوا عليه اما مااختلفوا فله تفاصيل و الامر له تفريعاته
> عند الا صو ليين اما استنتاجك فاطمأني لا اقول به 
> و كلامي شيء اخر غير هذا الا ستنتاج 
> و قد اوردت مثال فهم البنان ليتضح المقصود و لم اقل بو جود التعارض بين فهمنا و فهمهم
> بل قلت و بهذ بينت ان فهمنا اوسع و اشمل من فهم السلف لان الله كشف لنا اكثر مما كان عندهم من معرفة لا ختلاف البنان فهو اوسع واظهر لفهم عظمة قدرة الله و لايتعارض 
> ------


أختي الحبيبة كلامك يدل على أنك توافقيني في أنه لا يجوز تفسير القرآن بما يخالف السلف لكن للمناقشات العلمية أصول منها أنه لو طرح طرفا سؤال لابد للطرف التالي الإجابة 

وأنا طرحت أسئلة ولم أحصل على إجابة ، وهذه أختي الحبيبة القريبة للقلب تسمى في النقاش :"حيدة" لأنه يعني أنك لا ترغبين في الإجابة على السؤال
فتراوغين ، أعيذك بالله من ذلك
وها هي الأسئلة أعيدها حبيبي في الله




> أعرض لك طرفا من الأدلة وليس كلها :
> قال تعالى :" والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم"
> فكيف نتبعهم بإحسان لكي ندخل في قوله تعالى رضي الله عنهم؟ هذا سؤال أتمنى أن تجيبيه.
> 
> وقال تعالى:" ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا"
> فما هو سبيل المؤمنين الذي عطفه الله تعالى في الآية على مشاقة الله ورسوله؟
> 
> قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" وستفترق أمتي على بضع وسبعون شعبة كلهم في النار إلا واحدة قالوا فمن يا رسول الله ؟ قال الجماعة وفي رواية ما عليه أنا وأصحابي ، وهو صحيح صححه الألباني.
> فالجماعة هم الصحابة أم أن لك رأي أخر؟
> ...


فأنا في انتظار الإجابة عليها لنحدد معنى اصطلاح اتباع السلف وعدم اتباع السلف  



> و ان وضع الضو ابط و الا صول لفهم النصوص انما هو كي لا نخرج عن فهمها و فق ما ير ضي الله و قد اختلف العلماء من عهد الصحابة فمن بعدهم في بعض هذه الضو ابط وتفاصيل ذلك خارج مو ضو عنالكن اتفق العلماء على عدم جواز مخالفة ما اجمع عليه الصحابة الكرام 
> و من بعد هم و هناك تفا صيل في الخلافيات لها ضو ابطها المدروسه باتقان من اهل العلم رضي الله عنهم اجمعين


أختي الحبيبة القريبة للقلب ، كلامك جميل لكن ليس هو المطلوب ، أنا سألتك عن الضوابط التي ارتضيتيها في تفسير الآيات بالمعنى الذي ذكرتيه 

هل مثلا اعتمدتي في تفسيرها على قول عالم ثقة؟
هل اعتمدي على الدلالة اللغوية؟ وما هي هذه الدلالة اللغوية ؟ وعمن من أهل اللغة نقلتيها ؟

-----


> السلف مرحلة زمنية حوت فرقا مختلفة منها الخوارج وغيرهم ,,,
> فالعبرة ليست بالزمن انماسلامة الفهم و مو افقة المعنى لد لالة النص
> فالله بين ان القران نزل بلغة العرب ليفهم بلغتها وفق اصول الشريعة و كلياتها 
> ----.




لا يا أختي السلف ليس مرحلة زمنية حوت فرقا مختلفة منها الخوارج!! 
من قال لك هذا فقد خدعك صدقيني حبيبتي في الله

كلمة سلف في اللغة هي السابق لغيره ، أما في الاصطلاح فهم المقدمين للنقل على العقل ، وأولهم صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم من اتبعهم باحسان من التابعين وتابعي التابعين 

فمن كان يعيش في عصر القرون الثلاثة الفاضلة الواردة في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" خير الناس قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم  " متفق عليه ، فهو السلفي زمنا واصطلاحا 
ومن جاء من بعد هذه القرون متبعا لهم في تقديم النقل (يعني الكتاب والسنة ) على العقل فهو السلفي اصطلاحا فقط لا زمنا 
ومن هنا يتبين لك أنني لم أسم نفسي السلفية لأنني جئتك من زمن سحيق ! بل الواضح أنني أعيش في عصرك حبيبتي في الله .
فإن قلت أن الخوارج من السلف فهذا خطأ طبعا لأن الخوارج خرجوا على خير السلف وكان أول خروج على عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ثم تكون فكرهم التكفيري وظهرت شوكتهم في عهد عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، وهم الين ورد ذكرهم في أثر بن مسعود لما قال فكان أكثر أهل الحلق من قتلانا في نهراوان ، فهم المبتدعة لا السلف حبيبتي 




> لقد شرحت لك مسبقا كيف ان النصوص التي سردتها تدل على جواز القراءة جماعة 
> و سا عيد الامر ليتضح الاستنتاج بشكل اجلى و تتم المنا قشة على ضو ء ذلك



لا اختي الحبيبة لم تشرحي لي الدلالة اللغوية ، وقد ذكرت لك في مداخلتي السابقة أنني لي عقل وأن لك عقل ، وعقلي قال لي أن دلالتك ليست منضبطة وفق أصولي التي ارتضيتها ، وعقلي أيضا قال لي أن استدلالك مخالف لما كان عليه الصحابة .
وأنت عقلك قال لك أن استدلالك غير مخالف لما كان عليه الصحابة ، وقال لك أيضا أنه لا يجوز مخالفة الصحابة 
فلابد أن عقلك يشرح لعقلي كيف أن تفسيرك لا يخالف كلام الصحابة رغم ما ورد في أثر ابن مسعود من ذم أهل الحلق في المسجد . أليس كذلك أختي الحبيبة ؟ 




> -- في البداية جاء في احدى المداخلات لهذا المو ضوع ما يلي
> 
> و نلا حظ ان الباحث هنا استنبط من خلال الدلالة اللغوية لنص واحد في المو ضوع و لم يدرس النصوص الا خرى
> ومنها
> (فاقرأوا ما تيسر من القران ) فهو امربالقراءة جماعة و لم يقل فا قرأ 
> فمن المعاني التي يمكن ان تستنبط اضافة الى ما اوردتيه من نقول جواز القراءة جماعة
> و لا صارف يصرف عن ذلك


 
حبيبتي العزيزة ، كيف استنبطي أن كلمة اقرأوا تدل على جواز القراءة الجماعية بصوت واحد؟ 
تقولين لا صارف يصرف عن هذا لا صارف يصرف عن ماذا ؟
يعني لابد أن تنقلي لي القاعدة اللغوية ومصدرها - التي اعتمدتي عليها في هذا الاستنباط ، وإلا لو كانت القاعدة التي تعتمدي عليها هو رأيك الشخصي فإننا سنختلف لأن رأيي الشخصي سيخالف رأيك الشخصي لأن عقلي قال لي كلاما غير ما قاله لك عقلك
أما لو قلنا هذا كلام عربي والقاعدة اللغوية كذا فسيكون النقاش اكثر ثراء 

أما قولك ولا صارف ، فلو سلمتُ لك بأن في الآية دلالة فهناك صارف وهو نهي ابن مسعود في الأثر السابق فكيف تقولين ولا صارف بغير تفنيد دليلي ؟





> -كذلك (ان الذين يتلون كتاب الله) جاءت بصيغة الجمع و من المعاني التي تدل عليها القراءة بالجمع 
> كذلك نص الحد يث
> فكما فهمنا من وجوب السماع عند التلاوة بد لالة اللغة لا نهمل دلالة هذه النصوص فيما تدل عليه من عمو م



قلتي ان الدلالة لغوية فعفوا حبيبتي في الله ، الدلالة اللغوية للأمر الجماعي - حسب عقلي - لا تدل على الاجتماع!
فلو قلتي أن الدلالة اللغوية تدل على الاجتماع فرجاء حار حبيبتي في الله أن ترديني للقاعدة اللغوية وواضعها ومصدرها لأن القواعد اللغوية لن أضعها أنا وأنت حبيبتي إلا إذا كنا من علماء اللغة أمثال سيبويه أو الكسائي!





> و لا نعمل نصا و نترك اخر بل ندرس كافة النصوص في المو ضوع الو احد
> و هذا المعنى --القراءة الجماعية --لايخالف اصلا من اصول الشر يعة


 
بل يخالف أصلا من أصول الشرعية وهي أن العبادات توقيفية ، وأن من أحدث في أمر الدين ما ليس منه فهو مردود عليه آثم به غير مأجور ولا محمود

فلا أسلم لك بقولك لا يخالف أصلا من أصول الشريعة ، وقد طرحت أسئلة تمنيت أن أحصل على إجابتها فلم تجيبي عليها ولو جاوبتي لتوصلنا إلى حل المعضلة .





> بل يد خل تحت التعاون على البر و التقوى و يد خل فيما تشمله الا ية من معان


اسمعي أختي الحبيبة لو كان الدين بالرأي لكان المسح على أسفل الخف أولى بالمسح على أعلاه
لكن الدين ليس بالرأي فلا يصح أبدا أن نقول أن هذا الفعل تعاون على البر يغبر دليل يدل على هذا ، لا سيما عند مخالفته لأصول الدين ودخوله تحت اصطلاح البدعة.

 


> وما تحتمله تلاوة القران من صور




معذرة أختي الحبيبة سألتك من قبل هل تجيزين قراءة القرآن بهذه الصورة :
أقرأ أول الآية بحفص وأثنائها بقالون وآخرها بورش؟
لو قلتي لا 
أقول لك التلاوة على العموم فأين الصارف؟
فإن قلتي أن هذه الروايات مأخوذة عن الصحابة فهذا هو نفس الجواب في الموضوع السابق بل هو عينه .

ولو قلتي نعم يجوز فقد خالفت الإجماع وسبيل المؤمنين ولا يخفى ما في هذا ، أعيك بالله من شر ذلك
أقول لك الحمد لله هذه نفس الإجابة في المسألة السابقة 

رجاء الإجابة ، رجاء حار متوسل لكي لا يتحول النقاش لجدال عقيم أعيذك ونفسي بالله منه





> لكن من اخذ بذلك لم يحمل النصوص ما لا تحتمل بالدلالة اللغو ية




معذرة حبيبتي مما سبق وانتظر اجابته أقول لك أن من أخذ بالجواز الذي لم يقله عالم معتبر فيما أعلم ، أقول من أخذ بالجواز حمل النصوص فوق ما تحتمله الدلالات اللغوية وإلا أخبريني برب البيت العتيق أين هذه الدلالة اللغوية التي اعتمدتي عليها ؟





> و الا مر كماقال ابن لب
> « أما قراءة الحزب في الجماعة على العادة فلم يكرهه أحد إلا مالك على عادته في إيثار الاتباع، وجمهور العلماء على جوازه واستحبابه وقد تمسكوا في ذلك بالحديث الصحيح »وأضيف دلالة الا يات السابقة التي سردتها



معذرة حبيبتي لا يصح استدلالك بكلام ابن لب إلا مع ذكر المصدر والسياق الله يحفظك ،
 كما أن عقلي أخبرني أنه لو صح كلام ابن لب ، فكلمة قراءة الحزب في الجماعة ليس فيها دلالة على القراءة بصوت واحد بل تحتمل أنه يقرأ حزبه أمام الجماعة 
ولا يخفى عليك حبيبتي في الله أنه إذا ورد الاحتمال بطل الاستدلال !




> و الا مر يسر


 
اسمعي حبيبتي القريبة للقلب ،
الدين يسر يعني كل ما فيه يسهل العمل به إن شاء الله 

أما الاختلاف فليس يسر بل هو شاق يولد الضغائن وهذا مشاهد بديهي قال الله تعالى فيه : ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس أمة واحدة ولا يزالون مختلفين إلا من رحم ربك" سورة هود ، فمن رحم ربك لا يختلفون بعقولهم ، وإن ساغ الاجتهاد وأن المجتهد بين الأجر والأجرين فهذا في الاجتهاد عن علم وأدلة ، وليس كل ما يقال في الدين يقبل  من كل شخص وإلا صار الدين أديان وحق علينا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "كلهم في النار " ولا تنسي أن كل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار كما في الحديث الذي صححه الألباني




> والمهم ربط القلوب بالقران


المهم ربط الناس بالسنة والاتباع والاستسلام قال تعالى:" فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما" فنفى عنهم الإيمان حتى تمام التحكيم والرضى بأمره 

أما ربط القلوب بالقرآن بالبدعة فهو مذموم لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد "
ثم بحسب قولك المهم ربط القلوب بالقرآن ، ما رأيك أن نغنيه مع الدفوف والموسيقى والرقص ؟ فهو سيكون أقرب لقلب الفساق عندئذ وسيرتبط به قلوبهم !ثم نستدل بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي موسى الأشعري لقد أوتيت مزمارا من مزامير آل داود الوارد في صحيح البخاري، ومن اعترض على هذا الاستدلال وقال إن مزامير آل داود هي كتابه المقدس الذي أنزله الله عليه نقول له لا تحمل الدلالة اللغوية فوق ما تحتمل مزامير يعني موسيقى والمهم ربط الناس بالقرآن 

فهذا ليس استدلال حبيبتي في الله 

والأمر ليس بسيط لأنه فصل بين الاستسلام لله ورسوله واتباع السلف وبين تحكيم العقول وتقديمها على صريح المنقول.

رجاء ثم رجاء لو أردتي استكمال النقاش فأجيبي عن الأسئلة ولا تكرري كلامك السابق لأني كما قلت لك - عقلي قال لي ليس فيه دلالة فلن نقارع عقلا بعقل ، بل دليل بدليل .

----------


## جمانة انس

> ، أنا سألتك عن الضوابط التي ارتضيتيها في تفسير الآيات بالمعنى الذي ذكرتيه





> 



الضوابط هي اصول فهم المعاني في اللغة العربية فالقران نزل بلسان العرب
وللتو ضيح
ماالفرق بين اقرأ و بين فاقرأوا
وما الفرق بين يتلو و بين يتلون
الا يدل في الاول على المفرد و في الثاني على الجمع
--وفي قوله تعالى
(و اذا قرىء القران فاستمعوا له و انصتوا)
غاية ما في الا مر انه يطالب في حالة تلاوة القران يجب الا ستماع له
و لم يحدد ويحصر النص كون التالي مفردا او جماعة 
فاذا لم تكن تاليا فعليك الا ستماع و لا يجوز الا نشغال عن القران
---
فقوله (الذين يتلون كتاب الله) تدل فيما تدل عليه القراءة جماعة
وبخاصة انه لم ير د النهي
كذلك (فاقرأوا ) تدل فيما تدل على القراءة جماعة
و بخا صة لم ير د النهي
و لم يرد تحد يد التلاوة بكيفية معينة كالصلاة و الصوم و الحج
و الامر يحتمل الفهم فلا يضيق احد على اخر فيما فهم و استنبط مادام النص يدل على ذلك 
او يحتمله على الا قل



> سألتك من قبل هل تجيزين قراءة القرآن بهذه الصورة :





> أقرأ أول الآية بحفص وأثنائها بقالون وآخرها بورش؟
> لو قلتي لا 
> أقول لك التلاوة على العموم فأين الصارف



الصارف هنا التشو يش على المستمع 
بينما لو تم ذلك اثناء الحفظ و الضبط بالمقارنة فلا حرج
و الا مر مختلف كما هو واضح
------------------
وعموما اؤكد المسألة ايسر بكثير 
وتحتمل وجوها في الفهم
و الله ولي التو فيق

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي الحبيبة 

ليست هذه إجابة أسئلتي كلها فامتناعك يسمى :" حيدة " وسبق أن شرحت لك حبيبتي أنها تعني المراوغة عن الإجابة لعدم توافر الحجة أو لتهافت الحجة ، أعيذك بالله من ذلك.
وحتى ما انتقيتيه للإجابة يتضح منه أن السؤال لا علاقة له بالجواب أصلا وهذه أيضا تسمى :" حيدة " أعيذك بالله منها.
 
وأعيذك بالله أيضا أن يكون نقاشك عن رأي شخصي وهوى وأعيذك بالله أن تتمسكي ببدع بدافع الهوى ، أعيذك بالله من ذلك حبيبتي في الله.

 لكني لذلك أعتذر عن مواصلة الحوار إلا عند الحصول على إجابات واضحة صريحة لكل الأسئلة التي طرحتها من قبل 

وللأسف أختي الحبيبة أقول لك إن الحيدة ربما كانت دليل على تهافت الحجة وهذا يحتاج إلى مزيد من مراجعة النفس .

حفظك الباري ورعاك وعلمنا ما ينفعنا وجعلنا من أهل السنة وجعل القرآن حجة لنا لا علينا.

أختك في الله

----------


## جمانة انس

> ليست هذه إجابة أسئلتي كلها فامتناعك يسمى :" حيدة " وسبق أن شرحت لك
> بل قلت حبيبتي أنها تعني المراوغة عن الإجابة لعدم توافر الحجة أو لتهافت الحجة ، أعيذك بالله من ذلك.
> وحتى ما انتقيتيه للإجابة يتضح منه أن السؤال لا علاقة له بالجواب أصلا وهذه أيضا تسمى :" حيدة " أعيذك بالله منها.
> 
> وأعيذك بالله أيضا أن يكون نقاشك عن رأي شخصي وهوى وأعيذك بالله أن تتمسكي ببدع بدافع الهوى ، أعيذك بالله من ذلك حبيبتي في الله.
> 
> لكني لذلك أعتذر عن مواصلة الحوار إلا عند الحصول على إجابات واضحة صريحة لكل الأسئلة التي طرحتها من قبل 
> 
> وللأسف أختي الحبيبة أقول لك إن الحيدة ربما كانت دليل على تهافت الحجة وهذا يحتاج إلى مزيد من مراجعة النفس .
> ...


بارك الله فيك
و هونا عليك هونا 
و لا حرج في اي ملاحظة و اي مو قف 
فالمجالس مائدة علمية واسعة 
والا مر فيها قائم على اليسر 
و هدي اهل العلم السماحة و التراحم
لكن
وحاشا لله ان اخادع و انا على ما ئدة القران
-----
لقد اجبت عن جانب مهم في نظري من جو هر الحوار في القسم السابق
وان لم تعجبك اجو بتي فاحترم رايك و لاأ حرج
و ساتابع الحوار لما تضمنته ملاحظاتك بصورة مفصلة على اقسام متتالية ان شاء الله
و لن اترك جز ئية دون دراسة بتو فيق الله فهونا يا ايتها الفاضلة
و في الحقيقة قد اجبتك عن اسئلتك اجمالا لكن لا ادري لماذا لم تقتنعي بذلك
حيث قلت لك مسبقا


> ..و لا يقول هذا مؤمن و بخاصة فيما اجمعوا عليه اما مااختلفوا فله تفاصيل و الامر له تفريعاته
> عند الا صو ليين اما استنتاجك فاطمأني لا اقول به 
> و كلامي شيء اخر غير هذا الا ستنتاج 
> و قد اوردت مثال فهم البنان ليتضح المقصود و لم اقل بو جود التعارض بين فهمنا و فهمهم

----------


## جمانة انس

أختي الفاضلة أم عبد الرحمن رعاك الله
اتابع الحوارمع ملا حظاتك و قد جاء فيها



> كلامك يدل على أنك توافقيني في أنه لا يجوز تفسير القرآن بما يخالف السلف


لاادري كيف استنبطتي ذلك
حيث اعتبر مثل هذا الكلام غير دقيق
فلايوجد تفسير للسلف انما السلف مرحلة تشمل قرونا من الزمن فيها الوان من التفسير
منها المقبول ومنها المردود
اما تفسير الصحابة فلا يرد ما اجمعوا عليه و ما اختلفوا فيه فهناك تفاصيل لموقف العلماء منه----
و اما قو لك




> أما في الاصطلاح فهم المقدمين للنقل على العقل ،


 
هذه العبارة تقتضي ان يسموا النقليين بدلا من السلفيين
وهي عبارة عامة الدلالة 
فكل مسلم لا يصح اسلامه اذا قدم عقله بين يدي الله و رسوله
انما يتدبر القران والسنة بعقله وفق الاصول الشرعية للتدبر لانها جاءت لقوم يعقلون يتفكرون 
و من هنا فهي كلمة واسعة لا تصلح معيارا دقيقا

----------


## جمانة انس

اختي الكريمة ام عبد الرحمن رعاك الله وقد جاء في ملاحظاتك 



> أعرض لك طرفا من الأدلة وليس كلها :
> قال تعالى :" والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم"
> فكيف نتبعهم بإحسان لكي ندخل في قوله تعالى رضي الله عنهم؟ هذا سؤال أتمنى أن تجيبيه.


نتبعهم باحسان بالسير على الصراط المستقيم الذي ساروا عليه صراط الذين انعم الله عليهم 
وقدبين لنا تعالى ذلك بقوله 
(ان الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات اولئك هم خير البر ية جزاؤهم عند ربهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الا نهار خالد ين فيها ابدا رضي الله عنهم و رضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه)
فالمطلوب ايمان و عمل صالح وخشية من الله
-------------------------



> قال تعالى:" ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا"
> فما هو سبيل المؤمنين الذي عطفه الله تعالى في الآية على مشاقة الله ورسوله؟


سبيل المؤمنين هو طاعة الر سول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قل ان كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله و يغفر لكم ذنو بكم )و سبيل المؤمنين هو الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعمت عليهم من محبة الر سول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  والطاعة مع التسليم القلبي التام
(فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في انفسهم حرجا مما قضيت و يسلموا تسليما
--------------------



> قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" وستفترق أمتي على بضع وسبعون شعبة كلهم في النار إلا واحدة قالوا فمن يا رسول الله ؟ قال الجماعة وفي رواية ما عليه أنا وأصحابي ، وهو صحيح صححه الألباني.
> فالجماعة هم الصحابة أم أن لك رأي أخر؟


الجماعة يراد به ما تسير عليه الجماعة كماقال -ما عليه اناو اصحابي-
وهو القران و السنة لان كلاهما وحي فما ينطق عن الهوى :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
لذلك امر  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: بالتمسك بالكتاب و السنة كما امرنا بذلك القران (اطيعوا الله و الر سول)
----------------------



> قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد" أرجو منك بيان معنى الحديث وما هي - في رأيك - هذه الحوادث التي تُرَدُّ على صاحبها إذا أحدثها ولا يقبلها الله منه؟


الحد يث يدل ان من احدث في الدين ماليس من الدين فهو مردود عليه
كما لو ابتكر انسان صلاة بكيفية خاصة فهي مردودة عليه
لان الصلاة لها كيفية محددة (صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي )
-----
وهو مختلف عن مو ضوع حو ارنا--تلاوة القران جماعة بصوت واحد--
-----------------
حيث امرنا الله تعالى بتلاوة القران الكريم دون ان يحصرنا بكيفية معينة لا يجوز التلاوة بسواها
فالقراءة جماعة بصوت واحد هي احدى التطبيقات التي تد خل تحت مشروعية عموم انواع التلاوة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ها قد بدأت أختنا الحبيبة في الإجابة 

وطبعا هناك أسئلة لم تجب عنها 

وأنا لا أتعجلك على رسلك ، لكن فقط أحببت أن أضع ملحوظة بسيطة لكي تعيد أختي الحبيبة النظر في إجابة الأسئلة السابقة

أنت يا حبيبتي قلت أن القرآن يفسر باللغة العربية ، وتنزلا مع كلامك أقول لك :

هل أنت سيبويه؟ أم هل أن متخصصة في اللغة العربية ؟

الإجابة: لا ، وهذا واضح طبعا لأن التفسير الذي أوردته ركيك جدا 

طيب مادمت لست سيبويه ولست متخصصة في اللغة العربية ، فليس مسموحا لك أختي الحبيبة أن تفسري القرآن برأيك الشخصي ، كنت أنتظر منك مادمت بحثت الأيام الماضية ، ومادمت تستندين لأصول علمية ومادمت لست عالمة في اللغة العربية أن تحيليني على أقوال المفسرين المعتبرة ، 

ولكن المفاجأة أنك فسرت القرآن برأيك الشخصي وقد ذكرت لك من قبل أن عقلي سيختلف مع عقلك فرجاء أعيدي الجواب مستندة لأدلة في تفسيرك ولو من اللغة وأقوال أئمة العربية .
أما التفسير برأيك الشخصي فهذا غير مقبول ولا معقول ، وهذا ينطبق على الحديث أيضا ، خصوصا أن هذا هو الضابط الذي ارتضيتيه من قبل .


وعلى هذا عدنا من حيث بدأنا ، فرجاء ثم رجاء التزمي في النقاش بالأسلوب العلمي (وليتك تحددين معنى الأسلوب العلمي أيضا) والنقل الموثق وضعي تحت كلمة موثق ألف سطر 

حفظك المولى أتابع إجاباتك وأنتظر إبداعك 


وطبعا لست بحاجة إلى أن أقول لن أواصل النقاش حتى أجد إجابات علمية موثقة على ما سبق ، حتى لا يتحول الكلام إلى تكرار وجدل مذموم وحتى تستكملي إجابة الإسئلة على النهج العلمي وليس نهج الرأي الشخصي والنهج العلمي يتطلب نقلا عن أئمة اللغة العربية على الأقل .


وأكرر ما ذكرته في إجاباتك هو نفس وعين الحيدة ، أعيذك بالله منها حبيبتي في الله 

وكما قلتُ من قبل : الحيدة دليل تهافت الحجة .....

----------


## جمانة انس

اشكرك على التواصل و الا هتمام و بارك الله فيك
كان عليك -حسب تقديري-
مناقشة اجاباتي
وبيان جانب الخطأ فيها
-لو تر غبين-
واكرر شكري

----------


## عبد السلام أيت باخة

موضوع جميل، ونقاش طيب، وكم وددت لو شاركت فيه من بدايته، ولكن ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك كله...
ولهذا أقول اختصارا وبلوغا للمقصود، وأخص بكلامي الأخت الفاضلة جمانة وفقها الله:
لو تتفضلين بلإجابة عن هذا السؤال لكان أفضل: هل قراءة القرآن جماعة خير أم شر؟؟؟ 
ثم إن الأصل في العبادات التوقيف، فالذي يدعي جواز قراءة القرآن جماعة عليه أن يأتي بالدليل، وهذا الدليل الذي نطالب به ليس عن مطلق القراءة، وإنما عن صفة خاصة للقراءة، وهي الاجتماع بصوت واحد، فاستدلالك بالنصوص العامة في مسألة خاصة ليس في محله، وهذه حقيقة البدعة الإضافية، يكون لها دليل عام، لكنها من جهة الكيفية أو العدد أو الزمن....ليس لها نص.
أما استدلالك بصيغة الجمع في مثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يتلون كتاب الله..." فسهل إسقاطه، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد صح عنه أنه قال: "إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به فإذا كبرا فكبروا..." فهل نستفيد من الحديث جواز التكبير جماعة بصوت واحد بعد تكبير الإمام... فالأمور يا أختي بتفاصيلها لا بعموماتها.
أرجع إلى سؤالي: هل قراءة القرآن جماعة خير أم شر؟؟؟ أجيبي عن هذا السؤال ونكمل النقاش بحول الله.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل 

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة في النقاش لكن لو لم يكن فيها إحراج رجاء الانتظار حتى أنتهي من حواري مع الأخت الفاضلة حتى لا تتشتت في الحديث مع محورين وهو مجرد رأي ولكما مطلق الحرية في رده أو قبوله طبعا 

أختنا الفاضلة بارك الله فيك وددت لو أنك أنهيت كل الأسئلة وراجعت إجاباتك قبل أن أبدأ في الرد ولكن مادامت هذه رغبتك فلا بأس نجيبك وأثبت لك من مقالاتك السابقة أنك تخالفين ما ألزمت به نفسك من تفسير القرآن باللغة العربية ولك إلى صباح الغد مهلة للتفكير وإعادة الإجابة.

تحياتي لك أختي في الله

----------


## جمانة انس

> موضوع جميل، ونقاش طيب، وكم وددت لو شاركت فيه من بدايته، ولكن ما لا يدرك كله لا يترك كله...
> ولهذا أقول اختصارا وبلوغا للمقصود، وأخص بكلامي الأخت الفاضلة جمانة وفقها الله:
> لو تتفضلين بلإجابة عن هذا السؤال لكان أفضل: هل قراءة القرآن جماعة خير أم شر؟؟؟ 
> ثم إن الأصل في العبادات التوقيف، فالذي يدعي جواز قراءة القرآن جماعة عليه أن يأتي بالدليل، وهذا الدليل الذي نطالب به ليس عن مطلق القراءة، وإنما عن صفة خاصة للقراءة، وهي الاجتماع بصوت واحد، فاستدلالك بالنصوص العامة في مسألة خاصة ليس في محله، وهذه حقيقة البدعة الإضافية، يكون لها دليل عام، لكنها من جهة الكيفية أو العدد أو الزمن....ليس لها نص.
> أما استدلالك بصيغة الجمع في مثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يتلون كتاب الله..." فسهل إسقاطه، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد صح عنه أنه قال: "إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به فإذا كبرا فكبروا..." فهل نستفيد من الحديث جواز التكبير جماعة بصوت واحد بعد تكبير الإمام... فالأمور يا أختي بتفاصيلها لا بعموماتها.
> أرجع إلى سؤالي: هل قراءة القرآن جماعة خير أم شر؟؟؟ أجيبي عن هذا السؤال ونكمل النقاش بحول الله.


--بالنسبة للصلاة جاء النص صلوا كما رايتموني اصلي و بالتالي لا مجال لجد يد في الامر
كان نكبر معا بصوت واحد
--و هو مختلف عن تلاوة القران
فقد امرنا الله بها ولم يحصرنا بكيفية محددة
فكل الكيفيات تد خل تحت مظلة عمو م المشروعية

----------


## جمانة انس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ الفاضل 
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة في النقاش لكن لو لم يكن فيها إحراج رجاء الانتظار حتى أنتهي من حواري مع الأخت الفاضلة حتى لا تتشتت في الحديث مع محورين وهو مجرد رأي ولكما مطلق الحرية في رده أو قبوله طبعا 
> 
> أختنا الفاضلة بارك الله فيك وددت لو أنك أنهيت كل الأسئلة وراجعت إجاباتك قبل أن أبدأ في الرد ولكن مادامت هذه رغبتك فلا بأس نجيبك وأثبت لك من مقالاتك السابقة أنك تخالفين ما ألزمت به نفسك من تفسير القرآن باللغة العربية ولك إلى صباح الغد مهلة للتفكير وإعادة الإجابة.
> 
> تحياتي لك أختي في الله


جزاك الله خيرا اختي الفا ضلة ام عبد الر حمن 
و اشكر حرصك واهتمامك و ما يدور حول القران فهو كله خير و بر كة
و فيه المعونه من الله
(و لقد يسرنا القران للذكر فهل من مدكر
-------------------------
كما اشكر كل من تفضل بالاهتمام بالمنا قشة والحوار 
و لاحرج في توسع النقاش  
و يفضل ان لا تتداخل التعقيبات انما يتم التعقيب لكل فكرة او محاور بشكل مستقل
 و بذلك سينتفي التداخل ان شاء الله 
------------
واحب ان اعلق على ملاحظة مهمة 



> فليس مسموحا لك أختي الحبيبة أن تفسري القرآن برأيك الشخصي ،


و هل تظنين ان احدا مهما علا قدره في العلم و المعرفة ان يفسر القران برايه الشخصي
معاذ الله 
وكوني لم احيلك الى مصادر لا يعني انني افسر برايي في كتاب الله العظيم 
بل لانني لا اريد الحوار بمنهج القص و اللصق فلا افضل هذا المستوى 



> وطبعا هناك أسئلة لم تجب عنها


اظن انني اجبت عن اهم الا سئلة ان لم يكن جميعها 
بقي ان اعلق بانك وسعت افاق الحوار بدون حاجة لذلك-حسب رايي- و لكن لا حرج اجبتك  لما طلبتي
======================



> لأن التفسير الذي أوردته ركيك جدا


كلامك هذا يمكن ان اقبله لو كان مفسرا و معللا
اما هكذا -فلن اصفه بشيء..-
انما انتظر   التعليل لو ترغبين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، 



> الضوابط هي اصول فهم المعاني في اللغة العربية فالقران نزل بلسان العرب
> وللتو ضيح
> ماالفرق بين اقرأ و بين فاقرأوا
> وما الفرق بين يتلو و بين يتلون
> الا يدل في الاول على المفرد و في الثاني على الجمع


بارك الله فيك على أصولك في فهم القرأن باللغة العربية أسألك سؤال واضح صريح:

من قال من أئمة اللغة أن الأمر للجمع يدل على الاجتماع؟ 


عادة إذا قيل اقرأ ، أو اقرأوا هل ثم فرق؟

الله تعالى يقول :" اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق" فهل الفعل للمفرد دل على أن الأمر خاص بفرد واحد أم داخل فيه جميع المسلمون ؟

الله تعالى يقول :"وأقيموا الصلاة"
فهل استدل أحد العلماء على أن الفعل أقيموا للجمع فيه دلالة على صلاة الجماعة؟ 

الله تعالى يقول:" وافعلوا الخير"
هل فيه دلالة بذاته على الاجتماع؟ 


الجواب كل الأمثلة ليس فيها دلالة بذاتها ، الأمثلة خارجة عن أن الفعل للجمع

إذا يلزمك الدليل من اللغة بأن الفعل الأمر للجمع فيه دلالة على الاجتمع




> --وفي قوله تعالى
> (و اذا قرىء القران فاستمعوا له و انصتوا)
> غاية ما في الا مر انه يطالب في حالة تلاوة القران يجب الا ستماع له
> و لم يحدد ويحصر النص كون التالي مفردا او جماعة 
> فاذا لم تكن تاليا فعليك الا ستماع و لا يجوز الا نشغال عن القران


بارك الله فيك

أنا لم أستدل بالآية أصلا على وجوب الانفراد أو الاجتماع فكان عليك الجواب عن الأدلة التي سردتها وليس عن غير ذلك



> ---
> فقوله (الذين يتلون كتاب الله) تدل فيما تدل عليه القراءة جماعة
> وبخاصة انه لم ير د النهي


حبيبتي هنا موضع الحيدة فقد كررت مرارا أثر ابن مسعود رجاء مراجعته ولا تنسي أنك أخللت بما التزمتيه من قراءة كل ما أكتب كما أنك لم تجيبي عن كل الأسئلة



> كذلك (فاقرأوا ) تدل فيما تدل على القراءة جماعة


هنا أي حبيبتي في الله السؤال الذي أكرره ولا مجيب وأقول هنا أيضا موضع الحيدة 
من قال من علماء اللغة أن الأمر للجمع يدل على الاجتماع ؟ أرجو الإجابة!




> و لم يرد تحد يد التلاوة بكيفية معينة كالصلاة و الصوم و الحج


لا بأس بالتكرار ، 
أقول يا حبيبتي لا تطلقي القول بأنه لم يرد الكيفية المعينة في التلاوة لأن ورد بالفعل ، والفعل دلالة والترك دلالة أيضا 
إذ لو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه 
ولم أكتف بذلك بل نقلت لك أثر ابن مسعود في زجره أهل الحلق في الذكر بهذا الأسلوب الذي لم يفعله الصحابة 
فإذا كنت تطلبين الحق فعلا فتوقفي لحظات مع أثر ابن مسعود وفكري فيه ، والله الذي لا إله إلا هو إني أحبك ولا أبغضك ولا أستمر في النقاش معك إلا لأني أرغب في التعاون معك على البر فلا تخذليني حبيبتي في الله




> الصارف هنا التشو يش على المستمع 
> بينما لو تم ذلك اثناء الحفظ و الضبط بالمقارنة فلا حرج
> و الا مر مختلف كما هو واضح


هذه إجابة سؤالي هل يجوز قراءة القرآن أول الآية بحفص ونصفها بورش وآخرها بقالون 

قلت أنه لا يجوز للصارف الذي هو التشويش فأسألك أي تشويش؟
كله قرآن فأي تشويش؟ عقلي يقول لا تشويش ، ولا يوجد أمر بقراءة القرآن بطريقة معينة (حسب كلامك) والأمر ليس مختلفا ، الله يقول "اقرءوا" إذا فأقرأ كما أريد ! وبالطريقة التي تعجبني 
هذا لازم كلامك أختي الحبيبة

ثم أنت فرقت بين القراءة للضبط والتعليم وبين التلاوة للتعبد 
وهذا التقسيم الذي ارتضيتيه هنا هو عين التقسيم الذي رفذتيه هناك فما الفرق؟

إنما لو شئت لقلت أن الصارف هو فعل الصحابة ومن اتبعهم فإن سلمت بهذا هنا عليك التسليم بهذا هناك





> ------------------
> وعموما اؤكد المسألة ايسر بكثير 
> وتحتمل وجوها في الفهم
> و الله ولي التو فيق



سبق وقلت لك حبيبتي في الله المسألة ليست يسيرة لأنها عقيدة وأصول ـ فليست المشكلة في القراءة نفسها بل في الأصول التي أدت لهذا . حفظك الباري
 
يـــــــتبع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أختي الفاضلة أم عبد الرحمن رعاك الله
> اتابع الحوارمع ملا حظاتك و قد جاء فيها
> 
> لاادري كيف استنبطتي ذلك
> حيث اعتبر مثل هذا الكلام غير دقيق
> فلايوجد تفسير للسلف انما السلف مرحلة تشمل قرونا من الزمن فيها الوان من التفسير
> منها المقبول ومنها المردود


هذا الكلام فيه نظر 
فأغلب الكتب الشرعية إن لم يكن كلها تصطلح على أن السلف هم الصحابة ومن سار على هديهم وأن الخلف من أعمل العقل في معارضة النص 

فمعذرة هذا اصطلاح ليس من اختراعي هذا اصطلاح معمول به وكما تعلمين لا مشاحة في الاصطلاح فتنزلي معي - أي حبيبتي في الله - واستخدمي المصطلح فيما أوضحت معناه 

وبالتالي يلزمك الإجابة هل يمكنك تفسير القرآن بخلاف تفسير السلف؟
فإن قلت نعم - أي حبيبتي في الله - فأنت تقولين أنك تنتسبي للخلف 
وإن قلت نعم يسير النقاش على هدي السلف والله الموفق 




> اما تفسير الصحابة فلا يرد ما اجمعوا عليه و ما اختلفوا فيه فهناك تفاصيل لموقف العلماء منه----


ممتـــــــاز 

ابن مسعود زجر أهل الحلق ولا معارض له من الصحابة إذا نلتزم بزجر فقيه الصحابة أم أتبع أصحاب العقول بلا دليل منقول؟

ثم في مسألتنا هذه فعلهم جميــــــــعا ، وعدم ورود شيء عن أحدهم في الاجتماع على القراءة بالهيئة محل الاختلاف هذا في رأيي دليل اجماعهم على عدم الجواز إذ لو كان خيرا لسبوقنا إليه ولا تقنعيني أننا أحرص على الخير منهم ويلزمك الدليل في أن هذا الفعل لا يخالف تركهم

 



> هذه العبارة تقتضي ان يسموا النقليين بدلا من السلفيين
> وهي عبارة عامة الدلالة 
> فكل مسلم لا يصح اسلامه اذا قدم عقله بين يدي الله و رسوله
> انما يتدبر القران والسنة بعقله وفق الاصول الشرعية للتدبر لانها جاءت لقوم يعقلون يتفكرون 
> و من هنا فهي كلمة واسعة لا تصلح معيارا دقيقا


هذا ردك على تعريف السلفية

وكلامك هذا فيه نظر 

لأنه ببساطة هذا ليس مصطلح حادث
ويمكنك أن تبحثي في جوجل عن كلمة السلف والسلفيين

ثم قولك كل مسلم لا يصح إسلامه إن قدم عقله على النقل فيه نظر 

لأن كثير من العلماء تأولوا القرآن بعقولهم - وهذا تقديم العقل على النقل - ولم يكفرهم أحد لمانع التأويل 

و ببساطة أي كتاب عقيدة تجدي فيه الفرق بين السلف والخلف ،
فأكرر السلف هم الذين قدموا النقل على العقل بمعنى عدم تحميل النص ما لا يحتمله ، وعدم مخالفة سبيل الصحابة ومن اتبعهم بإحسان في التفسير والعلم والعمل ، 
أما الخلف فهم الذين قدموا العقل على النقل بمعنى أنهم ادعوا معاني للقرآن لا تحتمله لا اللغة ولا أي شيء اتباعا لهوى عقولهم

فهم اعتقدوا واستحسنوا بعقولهم ثم راحوا يفتشون في القرآن عما يجعلونه دلالة على ما استحسنوا فضلّوا وأضلوا فهذا تقديم العقل على النقل

ولا بأس سميهم نقليين سلفيين متبعين كما شئت فالنتيجة واحدة

أما قولك أن القرآن يتدبر بالعقل فهذا صواب لكن لابد من ضوابط وإلا قال من شاء ما شاء

وتمعني في هذا الكلام من درء تعارض العقل والنقل لابن تيمية وهو درر ومعذرة على طوله لكن مفيد:

القول بتقديم الإنسان لمعقوله على النصوص النبوية قول لا ينضبط وذلك لأن أهل الكلام والفلسفة الخائضين المتنازعين فيما يسمونه عقليات كل منهم يقول : إنه يعلم بضرورة العقل أو بنظره ما يدعي الآخر أن المعلوم بضروة العقل أو بنظره نقيضه وهذا من حيث الجملة معلوم فالمعتزلة ومن اتبعهم من الشيعة يقولون : إن أصلهم المتضمن نفي الصفات والتكذيب بالقدر ـ الذي يسمونه التوحيد والعدل ـ معلوم بالأدلة العقلية القطعية ومخالفوهم من أهل الإثبات يقولون : إن نقيض ذلك معلوم بالأدلة القطعية العقلية (...........)ولهذا تجد أبا حامد ـ مع فرط ذكائه وتألهه ومعرفته بالكلام والفلسفة وسلوكه طريق الزهد والرياضة والتصوف ـ ينتهي في هذه المسائل إلي الوقف ويحيل في آخر أمره علي طريقة أهل الكشف وإن كان بعد ذلك رجع إلي طريقة أهل الحديث ومات وهو يشتغل في صحيح البخاري ، والحذاق يعلمون أن تلك الطريقة التي يحيل عليها لا توصل إلي المطلوب ولهذا لما بنى قول النفاة من سلك هذه الطريق كابن عربي وابن سبعين وابن الفارض وصاحب خلع النعلين والتلمساني وأمثالهم ـ وصلوا إلي ما يعلم فساده بالعقل والدين مع دعواهم أنهم أئمة المحققين، ولهذا تجد أبا حامد في مناظرته للفلاسفة إنما يبطل طرقهم ولا يثبت طريقة معينة بل هو كما قال : نناظرهم ـ يعني مع كلام الأشعري ـ تارة بكلام المعتزلة وتارة بكلام الكرامية وتارة بطريق الواقفة وهذه الطريق هي الغالب عليه في منتهى كلامه .
وأما الطريقة النبوية السنية السلفية المحمدية الشرعية فإنما يناظرهم بها من كان خبيرا بها بأقواله التي تناقضها فيعلم حينئذ فساد أقوالهم بالمعقول الصريح المطابق للمنقول الصحيح 
وهكذا كل من أمعن في معرفة هذه الكلاميات والفلسفيات التي تعارض بها النصوص من غير معرفة تامة بالنصوص ولوازمها وكمال المعرفة بما فيها وبالأقوال التي تنافيها فإنه لا يصل إلي يقين يطمئن إليه وإنما تفيده الشك والحيرة" اهـ كلامه رحمه الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> نتبعهم باحسان بالسير على الصراط المستقيم الذي ساروا عليه صراط الذين انعم الله عليهم 
> وقدبين لنا تعالى ذلك بقوله 
> (ان الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات اولئك هم خير البر ية جزاؤهم عند ربهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الا نهار خالد ين فيها ابدا رضي الله عنهم و رضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه)
> فالمطلوب ايمان و عمل صالح وخشية من الله


هذا تفسير قوله تعالى :" والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم"
جميل جدا 

وهذا الصراط المستقيم عمل وعمل واعتقاد كما قلتِ آنفا 

فنقول لو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه في كل علم وعمل واعتقاد كما قلتِ أيضا

إذا نعود للبداية 

يلزمك الدليل من أفعالهم على الاجتماع على القراءة بالهيئة المذكورة وإلا فقد خالفنا الطريق المستقيم الذي ساروا عليه والذي هو طريق واحد فقط 


-------------------------



> سبيل المؤمنين هو طاعة الر سول (قل ان كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله و يغفر لكم ذنو بكم )و سبيل المؤمنين هو الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعمت عليهم من محبة الر سول  والطاعة مع التسليم القلبي التام
> (فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في انفسهم حرجا مما قضيت و يسلموا تسليما
> --------------------


وقفة ونظرة

الله تعالى يقول :
ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى 
ثم عطف على هذا قوله سبحانه : ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين

وأنا سألتك ما هو سبيل المؤمنين فكانت الإجابة :
 


> و سبيل المؤمنين هو الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعمت عليهم من محبة الر سول  والطاعة مع التسليم القلبي التام



  فتفسيرك يجعل الآية :
ومن يخالف أمر الرسول ويخالف الصراط المستقيم الذي هو محبة الرسول وطاعته مع التسليم 

هذا يجعل عطف كلمة:" سبيل المؤمنين " لا محل له في الآية ! وحاشا لله أن يكون العطف هنا للعبث

لأن مشاقة الرسول تتضمن كل ما ذكرتيه في تفسير سبيل المؤمنين فهكذا يكون العطف تكرار بلا فائدة وحاشا لله أن يكون كلامه بلا فائدة

فلهذا قلت لك أن التفسير فيه ركاكة وأعتذر إن كان هذا ضايقك فليس المقصد مضايقتك .

لهذا قلت لك أنك لم تلتزمي ما ألزمتي به نفسك من التفسير باللغة

إذ العطف لابد فيه من زيادة معنى وإلا كان بلا معنى:

فقوله تعالى :" ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين " دلالة على أن من يسير على هدي غير هدي الصحابة الذين هم أول المؤمنين قطعا فهو داخل في الزجر
إذ لا يكفي أن نقول أننا لن نعصي الله و الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بل يجب أن يكون هناك أمر هام يجب التنبيه عليه وهو أن هذه الطاعة لابد أن توافق فعل هؤلاء الذين رأوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقرهم وأجاز فعالهم ، فمن اتخذ سبيل غير سبيلهم ضل
ومن اتبعهم على أسلوبهم وطريقتهم سار على هدي منضبط

وعلى هذا نعود فنقول أن أي طاعة أو عبادة لم يفعلها أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي بدعة لأنهم أحرص الناس على الخير وأسرعهم له فلو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه

وبالتالي الصحابة كان ممكن جدا يجتمعوا على القراءة في المسجد بصوت واحد فلماذا لم يفعلوه ولماذا ورد الزجر في أثر ابن مسعود ؟؟ هذا يحتاج منك لوقفة

فنقول يا أختي القراءة بصوت واحد في جماعة للتعبد هذا اتباع لغير سبيل المؤمنين وأولهم الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم جميعا وعلى هذا فاعله يدخل تحت الزجر في الآية نعوذ بالله من الخذلان




> الجماعة يراد به ما تسير عليه الجماعة كماقال -ما عليه اناو اصحابي-
> وهو القران و السنة لان كلاهما وحي فما ينطق عن الهوى
> لذلك امر بالتمسك بالكتاب و السنة كما امرنا بذلك القران (اطيعوا الله و الر سول)


اللهم بارك فيك يا أختي الحبيبة 

كل الفرق التي تنتمي للإسلام تقول كتاب وسنة

يعني الشيعة يقولوا كتاب وسنة الصوفية كذلك...........الخ

ومن قال كتاب بلا سنة أو سنة بلا كتاب أو لا سنة ولا كتاب فهو ليس مسلم وليس داخلا في الفرق النارية المذكورة في الحديث

فالحديث فيه روايات في جواب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما عليه أنا وأصحابي ، الجماعة 

إذا الجماعة = الصحابة 

إذا لابد لكي لا نكون داخلين في الفرق النارية أن نمشي على أصول الصحابة ونلتزم ما التزموه إجمالا ، ثم عند الاختلاف في التفاصيل نعود لهذه الأصول

إذا يا أختي الحبيبة إذا كنا نرغب في أن نكون على ما كان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه فنكتفي بما اكتفوا به من عبادات وهي كثيرة جدا ولله الحمد ، ولا نتعبد بشيء لم يتعبدوا به

إذا نعود فنقول يلزمك دليل من فعلهم بناء على ما سبق يدل على جواز الاجتماع لقراءة القرآن في جماعة ، وأن تبرري زجر ابن مسعود لأهل الحلق 

----------------------



> الحد يث يدل ان من احدث في الدين ماليس من الدين فهو مردود عليه
> كما لو ابتكر انسان صلاة بكيفية خاصة فهي مردودة عليه
> لان الصلاة لها كيفية محددة (صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي )




أنت فسرتِ الحديث بقولك أن من يحدث في الدين ما ليس من الدين فهو مردود ، هذا جيد

فهل القراءة جماعة بصوت واحد من الدين أم من الدنيا؟

لو قلتِ من الدين ..فلا تجوز بغير دليل وإلا كانت إحداث في الدين مردود على فاعله فهو آثم وليس مأجور!

وإن قلتِ من الدنيا وليست من الدين فهي ليست عبادة ولا يجوز فعلها للتعبد وهكذا ينتهي الحوار والإشكال

أما قولك في المثال أن ذلك خاص بالصلاة ..الخ فهو تحكم بلا دليل 

لأن الحديث قال من الدين ولا صارف فما الصارف في رأيك؟ 
لو قلت أن الصلاة لها كيفية معينة أقول لك من أين أتت هذه الكيفية ؟
فلو قلت من فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أقول لك وكذلك القرآن له طريقة معينة في القراءة والأداء أخذناها من فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 


على أن هذا الكلام لا يصلح صارف لسبب بسيط أن لفظ الدين عام فكل ما نريد أن يكون دين لابد له من دليل خاص به
لأن الأصل في العبادة التوقف حتى يرد النص الخاص بهذه العبادة بذاتها وكيفيتها لأن الإنسان لا يمكنه أن يجزم أن هذا الفعل يحبه الله أو لا يحبه والعبادة هي كل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأفعال والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة

فلو قال قائل أن القراءة الجماعية بصوت واحد عبادة فهو يزعم أن الله يحبها ، ولابد له أن يأتي بدليل على أن الله يحب هذه العبادة بذاتها وإلا كان يكذب على الله ويدعي أن الله يحب شيئا رغم أنه لم يأمر به بذاته ، وفي هذا من التنقص من الله ما لا يخفى تعالى ربي عن النقص 

فكأن هذا القائل يدعي أنه يعلم ما يحب الله وما لا يحبه من غير أن يقول الله لنا ذلك ، وكأنه يقول أن الله لم يتم الدين ولم يفصل لنا ما فيه صلاحنا ولم يفصل لنا ما لا يحب وما لا يحب 
وأعيذك أختي من هذا الكلام طبعا لكن أشرح لك لازم الكلام 

فكل عبادة في الدين لها كيفية معينة فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم تركنا على المحجة البيضاء لا يزيغ عنها إلا هالك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> و هل تظنين ان احدا مهما علا قدره في العلم و المعرفة ان يفسر القران برايه الشخصي
> معاذ الله 
> وكوني لم احيلك الى مصادر لا يعني انني افسر برايي في كتاب الله العظيم 
> بل لانني لا اريد الحوار بمنهج القص و اللصق فلا افضل هذا المستوى


 
الإحالة لمصادر ليست من قبيل القص واللزق بل هي من قبيل التوثيق العلمي اللازم في النقاش العلمي وهذا ليس مستوى متدني كما وصفته وإلا فأنت تتهمي كل العلماء بالتدني في المستوى نظرا لأنهم يستدلون لأقوالهم !




> اظن انني اجبت عن اهم الا سئلة ان لم يكن جميعها


بل لم أجد إجابة عن أثر ابن مسعود! وهو أهم الأسئلة وعدم اعتبارك أنه أهم الأسئلة دليل إخلالك بشرط القراءة المتمعنة .

في الأخير أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل ما تخطه أيدينا حجة لنا لا علينا 

وأنبه أنني أرى فيك خير كثيرا أي أختي الحبيبة وأتمنى لو تمعنت النظر في كل ما تناولناه ، وأعطي لنفسك فرصة للتفكير فليس المطلوب أن نقارع بعضنا بالحجة وينتصر أحدنا على الأخر بل الهدف الجنة وحب الله تعالى

----------


## جمانة انس

> بل لم أجد إجابة عن أثر ابن مسعود! وهو أهم الأسئلة وعدم اعتبارك أنه أهم الأسئلة دليل إخلالك بشرط القراءة المتمعنة


هل من الممكن بيان وجه اهميته في حو ارنا
=========================



> لكن ورد في الأثر خلاف ذلك :
> عن عمرو بن سلمة الهمداني قال كنا نجلس على باب عبد الله بن مسعود قبل صلاة الغداة فإذا خرج مشينا معه إلى المسجد فجاءنا أبو موسى الأشعري فقال أخرج إليكم أبو عبد الرحمن بعد قلنا لا فجلس معنا حتى خرج فلما خرج قمنا إليه جميعا فقال له أبو موسى يا أبا عبد الرحمن إني رأيت في المسجد آنفا أمرا أنكرته ولم أر والحمد لله إلا خيرا قال فما هو فقال إن عشت فستراه قال رأيت في المسجد قوما حلقا جلوسا ينتظرون الصلاة في كل حلقة رجل وفي أيديهم حصى فيقول كبروا مئة فيكبرون مئة فيقول هللوا مئة فيهللون مئة ويقول سبحوا مئة فيسبحون مئة قال فماذا قلت لهم قال ما قلت لهم شيئا انتظار رأيك قال أفلا أمرتهم أن يعدوا سيئاتهم وضمنت لهم أن لا يضيع من حسناتهم شيء ثم مضى ومضينا معه حتى أتى حلقة من تلك الحلق فوقف عليهم فقال ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون قالوا يا أبا عبد الرحمن حصى نعد به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح قال فعدوا سيئاتكم فأنا ضامن أن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء ويحكم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم متوافرون وهذه ثيابه لم تبل وآنيته لم تكسر والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلى ملة هي أهدى من ملة محمد أو مفتتحو باب ضلالة قالوا والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ما أردنا إلا الخير قال وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا إن قوما يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية وأيم الله ما أدري لعل أكثرهم منكم ثم تولى عنهم فقال عمرو بن سلمة فرأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج . السلسلة الصحيحة للألباني رحمه الله
> 
> فهذا الانكار من ابن مسعود رغم أن التسبيح والذكر مستحب إنما هو للهيئة التي أحدثوها في اجتماعهم وهذا هو عين ما نقوله في الاجتماع للقراءة الجماعية بصوت واحد فهو شيء لم يفعله السلف الصالح ولو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه


كيف يمكن ان نستنتج ان انكار ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه
انما كان 


> إنما هو للهيئة التي أحدثوها في اجتماعهم


هل تتكر مين بتو ضيح هذا
==============================



> رغم ما ورد في أثر ابن مسعود من ذم أهل الحلق في المسجد . أليس كذلك أختي الحبيبة ؟


كيف تم لك التحد يد بان الذم لاهل الحلق في المسجد
============================


> ، فلو سلمتُ لك بأن في الآية دلالة فهناك صارف وهو نهي ابن مسعود في الأثر السابق



هل تر ين ان الاثر الوارد عن ابن مسعود يخصص دلالة الاية
----------------------

----------


## جمانة انس

لقد تو سعت فقرات الحوار كثيرا و يمكن منا قشتها مفصلة فيما بعد بعد انهاء جوهر المو ضوع
---------------------------------------------------
و للعودة الى اساس المو ضوع
سأطرح عليك سؤالا محددا
----------------
تلاوة القران عبادة مشروعة
هل حصرنا الشارع بكيفيات محددة لادائها
بحيث يكون ما عداها ممنوع و ذلك كالصوم والحج مثلا
ان زعمت ان الامر كذلك
فما هي هذه الكيفيات مع الدليل على ذلك 
وان لم يحصرنا بكيفية 
فالقراءة بصوت واحد جماعة داخل تحت عموم الا باحة لمختلف الكيفيات

----------


## جمانة انس

ماهو سبب انكار ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه على من انكر عليهم 
وماالذي يستحق هذا الا نكار الشديد
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
1-اما الاجتماع على ذكر الله من تهليل و تسبيح فهذا ثابت بالسنة النبوية وان فضله عظيم
2-واما عدد المائة فقد ورد ايضا في السنة 
3- واما العد بالحصى فقد ورد ايضا الا قراربه
فما وجه الا نكار اذن ؟؟
أ- هل لان ابن مسعود لم يسمع من النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: شيئا في هذا وخاصة العد بالحصى ؟
 الله اعلم
ب-قال بعض العلماء  ربماوجه الا نكار امرا اخر
من ذلك 
ان ابن مسعود بلغه نحو من هذا عن بعض الجفاةالذين يحر صون على كثير من النوافل
و يضيعون بعض الا سس و المهمات 
و يرون انهم على خير وفضل لا يبلغه اصحاب رسول الله :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  
ولذا نراه يقول لبعضهم ائنكم لعلى ملةهي اهدى من من ملة محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
ثم قال ان رسول الله :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  حد ثنا ان قوما يقراون القران لا يجاوز تراقيهم 
و ايم الله لاادري لعل اكثرهم منكم
ولقد صد قت فراسة ابن مسعود فقد قال الراوي راينا عامة اولئك الحلق يطاعنوننايوم النهروان مع الخوارج

----------


## جمانة انس

:صلى الله عليه وسلم: 


> من قال من أئمة اللغة أن الأمر للجمع يدل على الاجتماع؟ 
> 
> 
> عادة إذا قيل اقرأ ، أو اقرأوا هل ثم فرق؟
> 
> الله تعالى يقول :" اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق" فهل الفعل للمفرد دل على أن الأمر خاص بفرد واحد أم داخل فيه جميع المسلمون ؟
> 
> الله تعالى يقول :"وأقيموا الصلاة"
> فهل استدل أحد العلماء على أن الفعل أقيموا للجمع فيه دلالة على صلاة الجماعة؟ 
> ...


حسنا سنتجاوز النقاش حول هذا
فقوله تعالى (ان الذين يتلون كتاب الله ) 
و قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله )
الا يدلان على الجمع ؟؟؟

----------


## أم تميم

شكرَ الله لكم ما أدليتُم به .. 
وباركَ الله فيكِ أختنا الفاضلة أم عبدالرحمن السلفيَّة ونفع بكِ ..
فقد أجدتِ وأفدتِ ، وبيَّنتِ و وضَّحتِ ..
والله أسأل أن يجعلَ ماكتبهِ زادًا لحسن المصير إليه وعتادًا ليمن القدوم عليه ..
إنه بكل شيءٍ جميل وهو حسبُنا ونعم الوكيل .. 



سُئلَ سماحة   الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمهُ الله - ..
 ما هو رأي الدين في تلاوة القرآن بصورة جماعية بعد صلاة الصبح والمغرب ، حيث إن بعض الإخوة قالوا لنا : إنها بدعة؟ 

                    فأجاب .. 

   "تلاوة القرآن الكريم من العبادات التي شرعها الله لعباده ، وبيَّنها رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ القرآن وأصحابه يستمعون ،  ليستفيدوا مما يقول لهم ، ويفسره لهم عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وربما أمر بعض أصحابه  أن يقرأ القرآن وهو يستمع عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولم يكن من سنته ولا سنة أصحابه  وطريقتهم أن يتلوا القرآن جميعاً بصوت واحد ، ليس هذا من سنتهم ، وليس هذا من فعله  عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فالذين قالوا إنه بدعة هم مصيبون ؛ لأن هذا لا أصل له ، لكن  ذكر العلماء أن هذا يعفى عنه مع الصبيان الصغار المتعلمين عن طريق التعليم حتى  يستقيم لسانهم جميعاً .
   وكذلك المتعلمون في المدارس إذا رأى الأستاذ أن يتكلموا جميعاً حتى يعتدل الصوت  وحتى تستقيم التلاوة من الصبيان الصغار في باب التعلم فهذا نرجو ألا يكون فيه حرج ؛  لما فيه من العناية بالتعليم والحرص على استقامة الأصوات وحسن الأداء .
  أما  فيما بين الناس ؛ في التلاوة في المساجد ، أو في غير المساجد ، في الصباح أو في  المساء أو أي مكان يتلون القرآن جميعاً فهذا لا نعلم له أصلاً .
  وقد  قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلًا لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ  رَدٌّ) فنصيحتي ألا يفعل مثل ذلك" انتهى .


  "فتاوى نور على الدرب" (1/347) .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الأخت الفاضلة

طلبتِ توضيحا حول أثر ابن مسعود وٍسألت ما علاقته وما معنى إنكار الهيئة

أثر ابن مسعود:
عن عمرو بن سلمة الهمداني قال كنا نجلس على باب عبد الله بن مسعود قبل صلاة الغداة فإذا خرج مشينا معه إلى المسجد فجاءنا أبو موسى الأشعري فقال أخرج إليكم أبو عبد الرحمن بعد قلنا لا فجلس معنا حتى خرج فلما خرج قمنا إليه جميعا فقال له أبو موسى يا أبا عبد الرحمن إني رأيت في المسجد آنفا أمرا أنكرته ولم أر والحمد لله إلا خيرا قال فما هو فقال إن عشت فستراه قال رأيت في المسجد قوما حلقا جلوسا ينتظرون الصلاة في كل حلقة رجل وفي أيديهم حصى فيقول كبروا مئة فيكبرون مئة فيقول هللوا مئة فيهللون مئة ويقول سبحوا مئة فيسبحون مئة قال فماذا قلت لهم قال ما قلت لهم شيئا انتظار رأيك قال أفلا أمرتهم أن يعدوا سيئاتهم وضمنت لهم أن لا يضيع من حسناتهم شيء ثم مضى ومضينا معه 

هذه الجزئية لا أظن أن فيها إشكال
---------
تابع الأثر
"حتى أتى حلقة من تلك الحلق فوقف عليهم فقال ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون قالوا يا أبا عبد الرحمن حصى نعد به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح قال فعدوا سيئاتكم فأنا ضامن أن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء "

من هذه الفقرة في كلام ابن مسعود نجد أنه أنكر أنهم يسبحون بعد التسبيحات على الحصى لماذا؟ سيأتي بيان السبب 

لكن تعليقا على قولك أن التسبيح على الحصا وارد أقول لك لم يرد بل هو ضعيف ، ولو كان لديك في المسألة حديث صحيح فأرجو بيانه



تابع الأثر
ويحكم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم متوافرون وهذه ثيابه لم تبل وآنيته لم تكسر والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلى ملة هي أهدى من ملة محمد أو مفتتحو باب ضلالة "


اشتد نكير ابن مسعود ها هنا وأوضح أن السبب هو أن الصحابة أحياء ، وأن هذا الفعل الذي فعلوه وهو : الاجتماع والهتاف بعدد من التسبيح ثم عد التسبيح بالحصا (وهو ما عنيته بالهيئة) أقول أن هذا الفعل السابق بيانه ليس من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من فعل الصحابة 
وقوله أصل لقاعدة : لو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه

لهذا قال : إنكم على ملة أهدى من ملة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أو مفتتحون باب ضلالة

تباع الأثر
قالوا والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ما أردنا إلا الخير قال وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه "

دليل على صلاح نياتهم ، وفي كلام ابن مسعود دليل قاطع أن النية لا تكفي لأن شرط قبول العمل هو الإخلاص + الاتباع 

تابع الأثر
إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا إن قوما يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم يمرقون من الإسلام كما يمرق السهم من الرمية وأيم الله ما أدري لعل أكثرهم منكم 

هنا الشاهد : ماذا كان يفعل القوم؟
يسبحون بكيفية لم ترد لا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن الصحابة
ما دليل نهي ابن مسعود؟
دليل نهي ابن مسعود حديث عن القرآن 
ما العلاقة؟
العلاقة أن ابن مسعود أنكر الهيئة لماذا ؟ لأنها بدعة ، واستشهد أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حذر من أقوام يقرأون القرآن ويشتدون في العبادة والطاعة لكن هذه العبادات لما كانت مخلوطة بالبدع ولما كانت على هيئات ليست من هدي النبوة كانت النتيجة أنها  لاتجوز الحناجر ، فيقرأون باللسان ويظهرون العبادة ويظهرون الاجتماع على الخير ،بل في بعض الروايات أن الصحابة يحقرون صلاتهم مع صلاة هؤلاء! لكن كل ذلك لم يصلح قلوبهم لأن القلوب تصلح فقط بما أمر الله به لا بما استحسنه الناس

تابع الأثر
ثم تولى عنهم فقال عمرو بن سلمة فرأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج" . السلسلة الصحيحة للألباني رحمه الله

وبالفعل نرى أن أهل البدع الذين يتعبدون بما يرونه حسنا بعقولهم دون دليل هم أول الناس طعنا في أهل السنة بالسيف واللسان وأول من يتراجع القهقرى في الفتن ، فهو لم يتزكى بالشرع بل تزكى بالبدع فلم تزكيه ولم تصلح قلبه


 


> حسنا سنتجاوز النقاش حول هذا
> فقوله تعالى (ان الذين يتلون كتاب الله ) 
> و قوله  (ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله )
> الا يدلان على الجمع ؟؟؟


لا أرى أن نتجاوزه لأهميته طبعا لكن لا بأس
ولكن هذه بشرى وعلامة خير والله ، فأنا أراك بخير وأراك تريدين الحق والحمد لله ، فتجاوزك لهذه النقطة يعني أنك اقتنعت بكونها ليست دليل 

الحمد لله الحمد لله اللهم بشرى خير

نستمل الحوار:
قوله تعالى: إن الذي يتلون كتاب الله أيضا لا يدل على الجمع لأنني أكرر يلزمك الدليل على أن الجمع يدل على الاجتماع فيلحق بما سبق

أما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله رغم أني أجبت عليه في أول مشاركة لكن لا بأس نعيد ونكرر 
أولا نكمل الحديث :
ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله تعالى يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده "
صحيح الجامع عن أبي هريرة

انظري إلى هذه الأحاديث:
 - ما اجتمع قوم ، ثم تفرقوا عن غير ذكر الله ، وصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم إلا قاموا عن أنتن من جيفة " صحيح الجامع عن جابر ابن عبد الله
 - ما اجتمع قوم ، على ذكر فتفرقوا عنه إلا قيل لهم : قوموا مغفورا لكم صحيح الجامع عن سهل ابن الحنظلية وأنس بن مالك
 - ما اجتمع قوم فتفرقوا عن غير ذكر الله إلا كأنما تفرقوا عن جيفة حمار ، و كان ذلك المجلس عليهم حسرة صحيح الجامع عن أبي هريرة

فهذه الأحاديث كلها فيها كلمة "اجتمع "
ولكن ابن مسعود أنكر على أهل الحلق السابق ذكرهم هيئة الاجتماع المذكورة في الأثر

إذا نفهم أن هناك اجتماع مقبول وهناك اجتماع غير مقبول
فما كان على هدي الصحابة فهو مقبول ، وما لم يكن من هديهم فليس مقبول

نعود للحديث مرة أخرى:
 ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله تعالى يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده "
صحيح الجامع عن أبي هريرة
الحديث في جلوسهم مجتمعين للدراسة والقراءة 
أما الدراسة فلا خلاف أن أي كيفية يتدراسون بها لا بأس بها لأن الكيفيات في الدراسة غير متعبد بها ، يعني أن الا أتعبد لله بالقراءة أو السماع في طلب العلم، أنا أتعبد بطلب العلم نفسه فما كان أنفع لي في الطلب فعلته : أكتب أقرأ أسمع أردد ، ما هو أنسب لي أفعله

أما القراءة على سبيل التعبد فنعود للأدلة السابقة كلها والتي جعلت أكررها كثيرا ، من الآيات والأحاديث الدالة على وجوب اتباع هدي الصحابة + أثر ابن مسعود لأقول لك يا أختي الفاضلة :
الدلالات ليست بأخذنا جزء وترك جزء بل هي بالمجموع 

فالأمر ليس : لا تقربوا الصلاة 
بل لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى 

فأنا جمعت لك أحاديث فيها لفظة "اجتمع " + أثر ابن مسعود = اثبات أن الاجتماع للعبادات له هيئة مذمومة وهيئة مطلوبة ومحمودة
ولو اطلعت مرة أخرى على شروح الحديث السابق ذكرها أعلاه والمنقوله من كلام النووي فذلك كرما منك

وهذا يدل حبيبتي مرة أخرى على تعجلك وعدم قراءتك المتأنية وهذا إخلال بشرط اشترطه وقبلتيه .


ولعل هذا يجيب عن سؤالك التالي




> تلاوة القران عبادة مشروعة
> هل حصرنا الشارع بكيفيات محددة لادائها
> بحيث يكون ما عداها ممنوع و ذلك كالصوم والحج مثلا
> ان زعمت ان الامر كذلك
> فما هي هذه الكيفيات مع الدليل على ذلك 
> وان لم يحصرنا بكيفية 
> فالقراءة بصوت واحد جماعة داخل تحت عموم الا باحة لمختلف الكيفيات


أضحك الله سنك أختي الحبيبة 
لو أعدت قراءة ما سبق لما كنت بحاجة لهذا القول !

لكن لا بأس نكرر 

قراءة القرآن عبادة مشروعة وسألتك عن قراءة القرآن برواية ورش مع حفص مع قالون هيا نخلط الروايات ونزعم أن القراءة عبادة مشروعة! 
وعدم ردك عما قلتُ منذ قليل إقرار منك بصحته  ، فمادام لا يجوز خلط الروايات  لأننا نلتزم بما ورد عن الصحابة في القراءة كما هو فالجواب هو نفسه في شأن الاجتماع للقراءة نلتزم بما ورد عنهم في الاجتماع للقراءة

وسكوتك عما ذكرتُ بشرى اللهم لك الحمد يا رب فيبدو لي أنك أعدت التفكير وترغبين في مزيد من الفهم وهذا يبشرني بالخير

أما قولك أنه يلزمني أنا الدليل فغير صحيح ، لماذا ؟
 أولا لأن العبادات توقيفية وأن من أراد أن يتعبد بشيء يلزمه دليل مخصوص عليه وهو هذا الشرح أعلاه الذي تعتبريه خارج الموضع !

وثانيا  لأن كل عبادة نزلت لها كيفية ، والكيفية موجودة في تطبيق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيلزمك أنت اثبات أنه قرأ بالأسلوب الذي تدعيه 

لأنه ببساطة كما قلت لك 
العبادة هو كل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأفعال الظاهرة والباطنة

فالعبادة هو ما يحبه الله ، فلو أردت التعبد لله بطريقة معينة يلزمك الدليل من فعل النبي وإلا فهو البدعة وادعاء أن الله يحب كذا بدون دليل!

ثالثا الصوم والحج والصلاة عبادات وقراءة القرآن عبادة ، من أين أخذت كيفية الصوم والحج والصلاة؟ 

من فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

إذا فعبادة القراءة أيضا نأخذ كيفيتها  من فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

فقد قرأ على سبعة أحرف فلا نخلط الروايات عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقد استمع لفلان وهو يقرأ ، فنستمع مثله لمن يقرأ
وقرأ في الصلاة فنقرأ في الصلاة  
وأمر ألا نختم في أقل من ثلاثة ، فلا نختم في أقل من ثلاثة 
وأمر بالاجتماع في المسجد مدارسة القرآن ، فنجتمع في المسجد ونتدارسه ، ونجتمع ونقرأ بالإدارة بالقرآن كما فعل هو صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه وكما فعل الصحابة 

ونقف بعد ذلك فلا نبتدع لأن من ابتدع شيء في الدين فهو آثم مردود عليه فعله
وأقول لك أختي الحبيبة : ليتنا نعمل ربع ما عملوا فإن العمر والهمة لا تسع أن نعمل مثلهم ، فليس هذا دافع لنا لكي نبتدع سبيل غير سبيلهم لأنه مردود علينا 


أنهي الكلام بقولي لك 
أنا أحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأحب صحابته ولا يمكنني أن أفعل شيء ما فعلوه لأنهم الميزان وهم الأسبق بالخيرات ومخالفة سبيلهم ضلال 
والله تعالى قال :" قل لو كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم "

فالاقتصار على السنة خير من الاكثار من البدعة 

أتمنى بعد كل هذا النقاش الممتع أنك تفكري عدة أيام في المسألة ، وتقرأي كل المشاركات 
وعامة أنا لا أمانع في التكرار باعتبار أنه أسلوب تعليمي ممتاز 

بارك الله فيك

----------


## جمانة انس

في الصلاة قيدنا صلوا كما رايتموني اصلي فنتقيد بالكيفية التي وردت
في التلاوة لم يقيدنا فالامر على العموم
هل يو جد نص يقيد

----------


## جمانة انس

اما تحليلك واستنتاجاتك لموقف ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه 
فهي مو ضع نظر وبعيدا عن التكرار لو تكرمتي راجعي اجابتي لك حول هذا المو ضوع
واما قولك



> لكن تعليقا على قولك أن التسبيح على الحصا وارد أقول لك لم يرد بل هو ضعيف ، ولو كان لديك في المسألة حديث صحيح فأرجو بيانه





> 


فقد روى عن سعد بن ابي وقاص رضي الله عنه انه دخل مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على امراة وفي يدها نوى او حصى تسبح به فقال لها 
الا اخبرك بما هو ايسر عليك من هذا...الحديث رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه
ينظر موارد الظمآن الى زوائد ابن حبان للهيثمي الاذكار باب فضل التسبيح و التهليل و التحميد ص597 بر قم 2330
-سنن ابي داود سجود القران -باب التسبيح بالحصى
ومن المهم ان تلا حظي ان استعمال الحصى او السبحة او الرقائق الا لكترونية من سيديات وامثالها في عصرنامن مكبرات الصوت او الفضائيات والمسجلات 
كل هذا يعتبر استعماله في العبادات من المباح فهو وسيلة تساعد على اداء عبادة مشروعة
و لا يمكننا القول لم يكن من سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سماع القران من الفضائيات مثلا

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

سارت مشرقة وسرت مغربا            شتان بين مشرق ومغرب تنبيه : أخت جمانة يجب عليك لزاما -وأنا أعني ماأقول -أن تراجعي الفرق بين البدعة والمصالح المرسلة فلديك خلط واضح في النقاش أعلاه , ولعلي لاأفيدك كثيرا بقولي :انظري ماكتبه الشاطبي في الإعتصام فهو ثمين وإن علت همتك وسمت نفسك فانظري الموافقات له, وللشيخ صالح آل الشيخ -حفظه المولى - تنبيهات ثمينة في شرحه على الأربعين عند حديث عائشة - رضي الله عنها - (( من احدث في أمرنا هذا ماليس منه فهو رد )) يحسن أيضا تدبرها فله طريقة جميلة في العرض , ثم أرجوا أن يكون لك سلف فيما تذهبين إليه وإلا كان هذا كافيا في رد كل ماسطرتيه (( بعجره وبجره ولامؤاخذة !!)) أعلاه , والله الموفق . 
وللعلم ماكنت أود المشاركة لأن الأخت تقوم بالواجب معك لكن أحسست انك أثقلت عليها وتشتت النقاش دون فائدة .
وتتميما للفائدة أظن في هذه الكلمات للشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي إجابة عن تلك التساؤلات التي طرحتها , والله الموفق
قراءة القرآن جماعة بنغمة واحــــــــدة 
تأليف الشيخ العــــلامة
الدكتور/محمد تقي الدين الهلالي الحسيني-رحمه الله-
الحمد لله رب العالمين ، مالك يوم الدين ، لا إله إلا هو إياه أعبد ، وإياه أستعين ،وصلاته وسلامه على محمد عبده ورسوله النبي الأمين الذي أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين وأنزل عليه في الكتاب المبين ) يأيها النبي حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين ( وأمره بجهاد الكفار والمنافقين وعلى آله وأصحابه الذين كانوا أشداء على الكفار ، رحماء بالمؤمنين وعلى كل من اتبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .
بدعة قراءة القرآن جماعة بنغمة واحدة أما بعد : فيقول العبد الفقير إلى رحمة ربه العلي الكبير محمد تقي الدين بن عبد القادر الهلالي 
اعلم أن الإجتماع لقراءة القرآن في المسجد في غير أوقات الصلاة مشروع لقول النبي (( وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ومن بطأ به عمله لم يسرع به نسبه )). رواه مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة
لكن الإجتماع لقراءة القرآن الموافقة لسنة النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وعمل السلف الصالح أن يقرأ أحد القوم والباقون يسمعون، ومن عرض له شك في معنى آية استوقف القارئ وتكلم من يحسن الكلام في تفسيرها حتى ينجلي تفسيرها، ويتضح للحاضرين، ثم يستأنف القارئ القراءة. هكذا كان الأمر في زمن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وبعده إلى يومنا هذا في جميع البلاد الإسلامية ما عدا بلاد المغرب في العصر الأخير. فقد وضع لهم أحد المغاربة ويسمى :» عبد الله الهبطي «، وقفا محدثا ليتمكنوا به من القرآن جماعة بنغمة واحدة . فنشأ عن ذلك بدعة قراءة القرآن جماعة بأصوات مجتمعة على نغمة واحدة وهي بدعة قبيحة تشتمل على مفاسد كثيرة .
الأولى : إنها محدثة وقد قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : » وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور فإن كل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة « .
الثانية : عدم الإنصات فلا ينصت أحدهم إلى الآخر، بل يجهر بعضهم على بعض بالقرآن . وقد نهى رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: عن ذلك بقوله:» كلكم يناجي ربه فلا يجهر بعضكم على بعض بالقرآن . ولا يؤد بعضكم بعضا«.
الثالثة: أن اضطرار القارئ إلى التنفس واستمرار رفقاءه في القراءة يجعله يقطع القرآن ويترك ثلما كثيرة فتفوته كلمات في لحظات تنفسه،وذلك محرم بلا ريب.
الرابعة:انه يتنفس في المد المتصل مثل جاء وشاء وأنبياء وآمنوا وما أشبه ذلك فيقطع الكلمة الواحدة نصفين. كتسكين باء لا ريب، ووصلها بقوله تعالى: } فيه هدى{ قال الشيخ التهامي بن الطيب في فصوصه: 
الجمع بين الوصل والوقف حــــــــــــرا  م ! نص عليه غير عـــــــالم هــــــمام
الخامسة: إن في ذلك تشبها بأهل أهل الكتاب في صلواتهم في كنائسهم فواحدة من هذه المفاسد تكفي لتحريم ذلك والطامة الكبرى أنه يستحيل التدبر في مثل تلك القراءة وقد زجر الله عن ذلك بقوله في سورة محمد: } أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها {ونحن نشا هد معظم من يقرأ على تلك القراءة لا يتدبر القرآن ولا ينتفع به. وتالله لقد شاهدته قراء القرآن على القبر فلم يتعظوا بمشاهدته ولا برؤية القبور ولا بما يقرؤونه من القرآن، فقبح الله قوما هذه حالهم } وبعدًا للقوم الظالمين {. قال أبو إسحاق الشاطبي في الإعتصام :واعلموا أنه حيث قلنا أن العمل الزائد على المشروع يصير وصفا له أو كالوصف فإنما يعتبر بأحد أمور ثلاثة. إما بالقصد وإما بالعادة وإما بالشرع والنقصان . أما العادة كالجهر و الإجتماع في الذكر المشهور بين متصوفة الزمان. فإنه بينه وبين الذكر المشروع بونا بعيدا إذ هما كالمضادين عادة، وكالذين حكى عنهم ابن وضاح عن الأعمش عن بعض أصحابه قال : مر عبد الله برجل يقص في المسجد على أصحابه وهو يقول : سبحوا عشرا وهللوا عشرا، فقال عبد الله إنكم لأهدى من أصحاب محمد :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أو أضل؟ بل هذا» يعني أضل« . وفي رواية عنه أ ن رجلا كان يجمع الناس فيقول: رحمه الله من قال كذا وكذا مرة الحمد لله، قال فمر بهم عبد الله بن مسعود فقال لهم : هديتم لما لم يهد نبيكم وإنكم لتمسكون بذنب ضلالة، وذكر له أن ناسا بالكوفة يسبحون بالحصى في المسجد فأتاهم وقد كوم كل رجل بين يديه كوم بين يديه كوما من حصى قال فلم يزل يحصيهم بالحصى حتى أخرجهم من المسجد ويقول لقد أحدثتم بدعة وظلما وقد قفلتم أصحاب محمد(صلى الله عليه وسلم) علما - انتهى .
تعليق : وقد روي هذا الحديث عن ابن مسعود من طريق كثيرة بعبارات مختلفة لفظا متفقة معنى، بعض الروايات مطول وبعضها مختصر وفيه فوائد:
الأولى : هذا الحديث موقوف ولكنه في حكم المرفوع، لأن ابن مسعود صرح بأن ذلك مخالف لسنة النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  . ففي بعض الروايات ويحكم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم هذه ثيابه لم تبل وأوانيه لم تكسر ونساءه شواب، وقد أحدثتم ما أحدثتم. وفي رواية أخرى أن عبد الله بن مسعود لما طردهم من مسجد الكوفة ورماهم بالحصباء، خرجوا إلى ظاهر الكوفة وبنوا مسجدا وأخذوا يعملون ذلك العمل . فأمر عبد الله بن مسعود بهدمه فهدم. 
الثانية : أن البدعة وإن كانت إضافية هي شر من المعاصي كما حققه أبو إسحاق الشاطبي فهي حرام إنما كانت شرا من المعاصي، لأن المعصية يفعلها صاحبها وهو معترف بذنبه فيرجى له أن يتوب منها .
الثالثة: أن المبتدع يستحق العقاب والطرد من المسجد إن كان الإبتداع فيه . 
الرابعة : أن كل مسجد بني على قبر أو بني لإرتكاب البدع فيه يجب هدمه. لأنه مثل مسجد الضرار الذي أمر رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بهدمه وإحراقه. فهدمه أصحابه وجعل كناسة ترمى فيه الجيف، وقد نقل غير واحد عن ابن حجر الهيثمي أنه قال: إن هذه المساجد المبنية على القبور هي أحق بالهدم من مسجد الضرار، و ابن حجر هذا كان مبتدعا ضالا ولكنه في هذه المسألة قال الحق . أما الإمام الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني فهو إمام محقق لم يشرح أحد صحيح البخاري مثل شرحه المسمى بفتح الباري ولذلك قال العلماء لا هجرة بعد الفتح . أي لا شرح للبخاري يستحق الإعتبار بعد فتح الباري. ثم قال أبو إسحاق عاطفا على البدع ومن أمثلة ذلك أيضا قراءة القرآن على صوت واحد. فإن تلك الهيئة زائدة على مشروعية القراءة . وكذلك الجهر الذي اعتاده أرباب الرواية - انتهى . 
قال محمد تقي الدين : والعجب من هؤلاء المشركين المبتدعين الضلال، فإنهم يتلونون تلون الحرباء لا يستقرون على حال أبدا ، فتارة يدعون أنهم مقلدون لمالك ، ويرون أن من خالف مذهبه كمن خالف القرآن والسنة الثابتة المحكمة . ويغلون في ذلك إلى أن يجعلوا البسملة والتعوذ وقراءة الفاتحة خلف الإمام في الجهرية والجهر بالتأمين ووضع اليمنى على اليسرى ورفع اليدين عند الركوع والرفع منه وبعد القيام من التشهد الأول ، والسلام تسليمتين ) السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته( وما أشبه ذلك من السنة الثابتة عن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) التي يراها من له أدنى إلمام بالفقه في الدين كالشمس في رابعة النهار كأنه يشاهد النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يفعلها لا يشك في ذلك ولا يرتاب فيه، يجعلون ذلك من المنكرات التي يجب أن تغير. و يكتب فيها من بلد إلى بلد مع أن مالكا في الحقيقة قائل ببعضها تفصيلا و بسائرها إجمالا، ثم يخالفون فيما ينهى عنه ويكرهه كراهة تحريم من البدع التي لا تسند إلى أي دليل كعبادة القبور وزيارتها زيارة بدعية، وقراءة القرآن على الميت بعد موته وعلى قبره وقراءة القرآن جماعة بصوت واحد، وقراءة الأذكار و الأوراد كذلك. وقد صرح بذلك خليل الذي يعدون مختصره قرآن يتلى غلوا منهم وضلالا.قال في مختصره عاطفا على المكروهات . وجهر بها في مسجد كجماعة . ولا يبالون بخلافه فيما اعتاد وه من البدع ، فيحلونه عاما ويحرمونه عاما. وما أحسن قوله تعالى في سورة القصص يخاطب رسوله (صلى الله عليه وسلم):( فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فاعلم إ نما يتبعون أهواءهم، ومن ضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله، إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين ).
وفقني الله وإياك أختي ولاأزيد على كلام العلماء شيئا وأعتذر على الإطالة والقص واللصق !!!!.

----------


## جمانة انس

> وفقني الله وإياك أختي ولاأزيد على كلام العلماء شيئا وأعتذر على الإطالة والقص واللصق !!!!.


شكرا على لطيف تعليقك 
وقداحسنت اذ اقتصرت على  كلام العلماء
وللتنبيه فان ما اوردته من استنباطات من مو قف ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه
يعبر عن فهم لبعض اهل العلم 
بينما لا يسلم بذلك فر يق اخر
وقد سبقت الا شارة لبعض التفصيل
و بذلك تكون المسالة خلافية و الخطب فيها يسير ان شاء الله 
و القران كتاب مبارك 
فلن يكون الا رحمة و بر كة على قارئيه 
فرادى او مجتمعين 
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

أبدا ليست خلافية ,  والخطب جلل سبحان ربي كيف يكون أمر البدع يسيرا  , وسبق الجواب , والحق واحد لايتعدد ولو قلنا في كل مسألة عرضت لنا خلافية لما سلم لنا شئ من الدين , هذه بدعة قبيحة هذا أقل مايقال , وأنا أقترح عليك مادمت ترين - حفظك الله - بانها خلافية ان تعمدي لتلك الآثار والحجج فترديها بعلم واحدة تلو الأخرى فإذا فعلت سلمنا لدليلك على أن يكون لك سلف في المسألة , وأما ماعرضت له فقد أجبنا عليه بما يليق فلاحجة لك البتة في القول بأنها خلافية إلا على الإعتداد بقولك مقابل تلك الجبال وهذا مالا سبيل إليه لأن كل خير في اتباع من سلف وكل شر في اتباع من خلف , وإقتصاد في سنة خير من اجتهاد في بدعة والله الموفق .

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :أقول والله ولي التوفيق ........الحمد لله رب العالمين أن كحل اعيننا برؤية مثل هذا النقاش العلمي الجميل بين الأختين السلفيتين { والله ما ظننا أن في أخواتنا من يتحدث بهذه الكيفية }نحسبهما والله حسيبهما على خير وكل منهما تريد الوصول للحق .......أقول أما الاخت أم عبد الرحمن فرأيت في كلامهما أسسا وضوابط وقواعد علمية وجل ما قالته ليس فيه ما يستنكر بل قد أتت على كلام الأخت جمانة من القواعد وأزيد الأمر وضوحا :أما ذهبت إليه من تفسير قوله تعالى عن {فأقرؤا ما تيسر من القرآن }هو الاجتماع على القرءاة .........أقول لك من سبقك بهذا لتتفسير وسأنقل لك أقول المفسرين في تفسير هذه الآية :قال الطبري في تفسيره :وقوله:( فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ) يقول: فاقرءوا من الليل ما تيسر لكم من القرآن في صلاتكم؛ وهذا تخفيف من الله عزّ وجلّ عن عباده فرضه الذي كان فرض عليهم بقوله:( قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلا قَلِيلا نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انْقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلا ).حدثني يعقوب، قال: ثنا ابن علية، عن أبي رجاء محمد، قال. قلت للحسن: يا أبا سعيد ما تقول في رجل قد استظهر القرآن كله عن ظهر قلبه، فلا يقوم به، إنما يصلي المكتوبة، قال: يتوسد القرآن، لعن الله ذاك؛ قال الله للعبد الصالح:( وَإِنَّهُ لَذُو عِلْمٍ لِمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ )( وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلا آبَاؤُكُمْ ) قلت: يا أبا سعيد قال الله:( فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ) قال: نعم، ولو خمسين آية.اهــ كلامه رحمه الله .........والفاء فى قوله - تعالى - : { فاقرءوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ القرآن } للإِفصاح ، والمراد بالقراءة الصلاة ، وعبر عنها بالقراءة ، لأنها من أركانها . . أى : إذا كان الأمر كما وضحت لكم ، فصلوا ما تيسر لكم من الليل .قال الآلوسى : قوله : { فاقرءوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ القرآن } أى : فصلوا ما تيسر لكم من صلاة الليل ، وعبر عن الصلاة بالقراءة كما عبر عنها بسائر أركانها ، وقيل : الكلام على حقيقته ، من طلب قراءة القرآن بعينها وفيه بعد عن مقتضى السياق .ومن ذهب إلى الأول قال : إن الله - تعالى - افترض قيام مقدار معين من الليل ، لقوله :{ قُمِ الليل إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً . نِّصْفَهُ . . . } الخ . ثم نسخ بقيام مقدار ما منه ، فى قوله : { فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ فاقرءوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ القرآن . . . } فالأمر فى الموضعين للوجوب ، إلا أن الواجب أولا كان معينا من معينات ، وثانيا كان بعضا مطلقا ، ثم نسخ وجوب القيام على الأمة مطلقا بالصلوات الخمس .ومن قال بالثانى : ذهب إلى أن الله - تعالى - رخص لهم فى ترك جميع القيام بالصلاة ، وأمر بقراءة شئ من القرآن ليلا ، فكأنه قيل : فتاب عليكم ورخص لكم من الترك ، فاقرءوا ما تيسر من القرآن ، إن شق عليكم القيام . .وقال الإِمام ابن كثير : وقوله : { فاقرءوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ القرآن } أى : من غير تحديد بوقت ، أى : لكن قوموا من الليل ما تيسر ، وعبر عن الصلاة بالقراءة ، كما قال فى آية أخرى : { وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاَتِكَ } أى : بقراءتك { وَلاَ تُخَافِتْ بِهَا } وقد استدل الأحناف بهذه الآية على أنه لا يتعين قراءة الفاتحة فى الصلاة ، بل لو قرأ بها أو بغيرها من القرآن ، ولو بآية . أجزأه واعتضدوا بحديث المسئ صلاته الذى فى الصحيحين ، وفيه : ; ثم اقرأ ما تيسر معك من القرآن ; .وقد أجابهم الجمهور بحديث عبادة بن الصامت ، وهو فى الصحيحين - أيضا - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ; كل صلاة لا يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فهى خداج . . غير تمام ; وفى صحيح ابن خزيمة عن أبى هريرة مرفوعا : ; لا تجزئ صلاة من لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب ; .أما عن الاستدلال الثاني بقوله تعالى {إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله }سأنقل لك كلاما ماتعا للألوسي رحمه الله تعالى وانظري الفرق بين فهمك وبين فهم العلماء فقد فسر الالوسي الآية علىأنه حث اتباع الصحابة لأنهم هم القرآء الموصوفون بها فقال: والمضارع لحكاية الحال الماضية ، والمقصود من الثناء عليهم وبيان ما لهم حث هذه الأمة على اتباعهم وأن يفعلوا نحو ما فعلوا ، والوجه الأول أوجه كما لا يخفى وعليه الجمهور..........قال رحمه الله :{ إِنَّ الذين يَتْلُونَ كتاب الله } أي يداومون على قراءته حتى صارت سمة لهم وعنواناً كما يشعر به صيغة المضارع ووقوعه صلة واختلاف الفعلين والمراد بكتاب الله القرآن فقد قال مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير : هذه آية القراء .وأخرج عبد الغني بن سعيد الثقفي في تفسيره عن ابن عباس أنها نزلت في حصين بن الحرث بن عبد المطلب القرشي ، ثم إن العبرة بعموم اللفظ فلذا قال السدي في التالين : هم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال عطاء : هم المؤمنون أي عامة وهو الأرجح ويدخل الأصحاب دخولاً أولياً ، وقيل معنى يتلون كتاب الله يتبعونه فيعملون بما فيه ، وكأنه جعل يتلو من تلاه إذا تبعه أو حمل التلاوة المعروفة على العمل لأنها ليس فيها كثير نفع دونه ، وقد ورد «رب قارىء للقرآن والقرآن يلعنه» ويشعر كلام بعضهم باختيار المعنى المتبادر حيث قال : إنه تعالى لما ذكر الخشية وهي عمل القلب ذكر بعدها عمل اللسان والجوارح والعبادة المالية ، وجوز أن يراد بكتاب الله تعالى جنس كتبه عز وجل الصادق على التوراة والإنجيل وغيرهما فيكون ثناء على المصدقين من الأمم بعد اقتصاص حال المكذبين بقوله تعالى : { وَإِن يُكَذّبُوكَ } [ فاطر : 25 ] الخ والمضارع لحكاية الحال الماضية ، والمقصود من الثناء عليهم وبيان ما لهم حث هذه الأمة على اتباعهم وأن يفعلوا نحو ما فعلوا ، والوجه الأول أوجه كما لا يخفى وعليه الجمهور .اهـــــــوعلى هذا أقول إذا كان القراء الموصوفون بالآية وامرنا الله عزوجل باتباعهم والتأسي بهم لم يفعل هذا الفعل المقبوح وهو الاجتماع لقرءاة القرآن فعلينا نحن  الا نبتدع ونستحسن من عندنا فإما أن هدينا خير من هديهم وهذا محال وإما أننا على ضلالة نسأل الله السلامة ........ختاما جزاكن الله خيرا على هذا الحوار أثلجتن صدورنا وأنا آسف إن أتى الكلام  متصلا ببعضه وذلك لخلل في خدمة الانترنت عندي

----------


## جمانة انس

> بل قد أتت على كلام الأخت جمانة من القواعد



اضحكتني هذه العبارة الطريفة ..
جزاكم الله خيرا على اهتمامكم، وكلماتكم الايحابية ،وما تفضلتم به من تعقيب ..
و لاشك اننا على ما ئدة القران يجب ان نكون على اشد درجات الحذر و الا نتباه 
لانه كلام الله تعالى نسال الله ان يكرمنا بالادب كما يرضى 
وان يوفقنا لتمام الصواب والسداد وان يكرمنا بالتو فيق لاتباعه وان يجعله سعادة لنا وللمسلمين اجمعين
ومن هنا لامجال للنا حية الذاتية في ميدان البحث عامة وامام كتاب الله خاصة..
وكفانا نعمة ان نتشرف بالوقوف على مائدته الكريمة
==============================  =========
وارغب بمنا قشتكم حول ما اوردتم 



> :قال الطبري في تفسيره :وقوله:( فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ) يقول: فاقرءوا من الليل ما تيسر لكم من القرآن في صلاتكم؛ وهذا تخفيف من الله عزّ وجلّ عن عباده فرضه الذي كان فرض عليهم بقوله:( قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلا قَلِيلا نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انْقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلا ).حدثني يعقوب، قال: ثنا ابن علية، عن أبي رجاء محمد، قال. قلت للحسن: يا أبا سعيد ما تقول في رجل قد استظهر القرآن كله عن ظهر قلبه، فلا يقوم به، إنما يصلي المكتوبة، قال: يتوسد القرآن، لعن الله ذاك؛ قال الله للعبد الصالح:( وَإِنَّهُ لَذُو عِلْمٍ لِمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ )( وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلا آبَاؤُكُمْ ) قلت: يا أبا سعيد قال الله:( فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ) قال: نعم، ولو خمسين آية.اهــ






> والفاء فى قوله - تعالى - : { فاقرءوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ القرآن } للإِفصاح ، والمراد بالقراءة الصلاة ، وعبر عنها بالقراءة ، لأنها من أركانها . . أى : إذا كان الأمر كما وضحت لكم ، فصلوا ما تيسر لكم من الليل .قال الآلوسى : قوله : { فاقرءوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ القرآن } أى : فصلوا ما تيسر لكم من صلاة الليل ، وعبر عن الصلاة بالقراءة كما عبر عنها بسائر أركانها ، وقيل : الكلام على حقيقته ، من طلب قراءة القرآن بعينها وفيه بعد عن مقتضى السياق .ومن ذهب إلى الأول قال : إن الله - تعالى - افترض قيام مقدار معين من الليل ، لقوله :{ قُمِ الليل إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً . نِّصْفَهُ . . . } الخ . ثم نسخ بقيام مقدار ما منه ، فى قوله : { فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ فاقرءوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ القرآن . . . } فالأمر فى الموضعين للوجوب ، إلا أن الواجب أولا كان معينا من معينات ، وثانيا كان بعضا مطلقا ، ثم نسخ وجوب القيام على الأمة مطلقا بالصلوات الخمس .ومن قال بالثانى : ذهب إلى أن الله - تعالى - رخص لهم فى ترك جميع القيام بالصلاة ، وأمر بقراءة شئ من القرآن ليلا ، فكأنه قيل : فتاب عليكم ورخص لكم من الترك ، فاقرءوا ما تيسر من القرآن ، إن شق عليكم القيام . .وقال الإِمام ابن كثير : وقوله : { فاقرءوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ القرآن } أى : من غير تحديد بوقت ، أى : لكن قوموا من الليل ما تيسر ، وعبر عن الصلاة بالقراءة ، كما قال فى آية أخرى : { وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاَتِكَ } أى : بقراءتك { وَلاَ تُخَافِتْ بِهَا }..........



يلاحظ على هذه النقول ما يلي
1-القول بانه كان مفروضا على الا مة قيام الليل استنادا الى قوله تعالى:( قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلا قَلِيلا نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انْقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلا ). هذا القول مو ضع نظر 
2-ما سرد من التفسيرات التي فهمت على ضوء دلالة السياق هي جزء من المعنى الذي تدل عليه الا ية و لاتحصر بهذا المعنى بدلالة عمو م اللفظ
3-يعتبر المعنى الذي تدل عليه الاية من اجزاء ما تفيده من المعاني
فهي تدل بالسياق
كما تدل بذاتها
و لاتعارض بين الدلالتين وهو من الاسرار القرانية ولذلك جاء اللفظ عاما في سياق معين 
ليدل على مضمون السياق و ليدل بعمو مه
4-(فاقرأوا ما تيسر من القران ) فاقراوا تدل على الا مر بالقراءة و ذلك في جملة ما تدل عليه
وهي تفيد الا مر بالقراءة لافراد العموم كما يمكن تدل على جواز القراءة معا في سياق عمو مها
وبخاصة عندما نلاحظ ان تلاوة القران لا يو جد تحد يد من الشارع يقيد اداءها
ولو كانت مقيدة بكيفية لجاء الا مر كما جاء عن الصوم والصلاة
و لنقل لنا عن الصحابة والتابعين انه يلزم القراءة بالكيفية التالية
و بخاصة ان القران كلام الله وكتاب هداية المسلمين الخالد 
فو كان هناك حصر لكيفية تلاوته 
لصرح بذلك و تواتر التنبيه و التحذير 
و لا شتملت كتب الفقه على باب كيفية تلاوة القران 
كما هو حال الصلاة و الصوم و الحج 
ولربما كان للعلماء مذاهب في فهم نصوص الكيفية



> ...; .أما عن الاستدلال الثاني بقوله تعالى {إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله }سأنقل لك كلاما ماتعا للألوسي رحمه الله تعالى وانظري الفرق بين فهمك وبين فهم العلماء فقد فسر الالوسي الآية علىأنه حث اتباع الصحابة لأنهم هم القرآء الموصوفون بها فقال: والمضارع لحكاية الحال الماضية ، والمقصود من الثناء عليهم وبيان ما لهم حث هذه الأمة على اتباعهم وأن يفعلوا نحو ما فعلوا ، والوجه الأول أوجه كما لا يخفى وعليه الجمهور



لاشك انه عجيب حقا
 انك لم تلاحظ ان كلام الا لوسي هو جانب من دلالة الاية ومعانيها
 وليس منتهى دلالتها ومعانيها
واحيلك على كتب التفسير

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

بارك الله في الجميع ........ولكن انا عندي طلب واحد من الاخت جمانة ..............لقد سبق أن أحلتيني على كتب التفسير وقد امتثلت أمرك ولكن لم أجد من المفسرين من سبقك في تفسير الايتين السابقتينبما فسرتيه أنت فأقول إن كان لك سلف من المفسرين فسر بمثل ما تفسرين فأتحفينا به .............

----------


## السكران التميمي

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده؛ ثم أما بعد..

أحبتي الكرام؛ عند دراسة موضوع من ناحية فقهية حكمية تشريعية، فلابد أن يكون الكلام حفظكم الله قائماً على المنهجية والمنطقية وعلى التمكن التام من الإحاطة بدلائل المسألة المطروحة وأقوال أهل العلم حولها وفيها..

ولا أعتقد أن مثل هذه المسألة قد تركها الأئمة سبهللاً لم تنضبط عندهم أم لم يحيطوا بحيثياتها رحمكم الله.
وعليه أحبتي أقول:

المتقرر رعاكم الله تعالى في الفقه الإسلامي حول هذه المسألة = صورتين اثنتين:
إحداهما: القراءة الجماعية لحزب من الأحزاب المتلوة جماعة بصوت واحد بلا توزيع قراءة بينهم.
ثانيهما: القراءة الجماعية لحزب من الأحزاب المتلوة جماعة من قِبَل مجموعة من القراء؛ وبعد الإنتهاء من مقطعهم المتلو تبدأ مجموعة أخرى بإكمال القراءة وهكذا.

وللعلماء في هذا أقوال معروفة، الصحيح الصواب الذي عليه الأكثر منهم = مكروهٌ كراهة شديدة، لكن لا يصل إلى التحريم إطلاقاً إلا أن يتخذ عادة مستمرة ثابتة، أو أن يؤدي إلى تقطيع الكلمات القرآنية.

ووجه الكراهة فيه ما يلي:
- مخالفة العمل في مدارسة جبريل النبي عليهما السلام.
- تأديها لترك بعضهم شيئا منه لبعض عند ضيق النفس وسبق الغير.
- عدم الإصغاء للقرآن المأمور به في قوله تعالى: {وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون}.
- تأديته إلى المباهاة والمنافسة كما هو مشاهد.

فإن كان للتعليم أو نحوه فلا يكره. والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## ابن الطيب

ينصح بمراجعة كتاب :
إبراز الشناعة المتجلية في المساعي الحميدة في استنباط الذكر الجماعي 
للعلامة أبي أويس محمد بو خبزة التطواني ففيه ما يشفي الغليل

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> ينصح بمراجعة كتاب :
> إبراز الشناعة المتجلية في المساعي الحميدة في استنباط الذكر الجماعي 
> للعلامة أبي أويس محمد بو خبزة التطواني ففيه ما يشفي الغليل


*إبراز الشناعة المتجلية في المساعي الحميدة في استنباط مشروعية الذكر جماعة* 
http://www.almeshkat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54515

----------


## أعراب ياسين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته، مناقشة طيبة.

وجدت ما يلي : 




> قال الشيخ ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- في كتاب الفتاوى الكبرى، طبعة دار المعرفة : "..و قراءة الإدارة حسنة عند أكثر العلماء و من قراءة الإدارة قراءتهم مجتمعين بصوت واحد و للمالكيَة وجهان في كراهتها و كرَهها مالك و أمَا قراءة واحد و الباقون يستمعون له فلا يكره بغير خلاف..".


و هذا الكلام فيه إثبات من الشيخ ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- بأنّه قد حصل خلاف دون أن أنفي بأنّ هناك من حكم على هذا النوع من القراءة للقرآن بصوت واحد بأنّه بدعة كالشيخ الطرطوشي المالكي -رحمه الله- إن لم تخني الذاكرة.

و وجدت ما يلي عن الشيخ بن تيمية -رحمه الله- أيضا : 




> جاء في ( مختصر الفتاوى المصرية ) 1 / 357 قوله : ( إذا عرف ذلك فقراءة كل واحد القرآن على حدته أفضل من قراءته مجتمعين بصوت واحد فإن هذه تسمى قراءة الإدارة وقد كرهها طوائف من أهل العلم كمالك وطائفة من أصحاب الإمام أحمد وغيرهم ومن رخص فيها كبعض أصحاب احمد لم يقل إنها أفضل من قراءة الانفراد إذ يحصل لكل واحد في قراءة الانفراد جميع القراءة وأما هذه فلا يحصل لكل واحد جميع القراءة بل هذا يتم ما بدأ فيه هذا وهذا يتم ما بدأ فيه هذا ) .


http://www.albaidha.net/vb/showthread.php?t=14438

بخصوص ما يلي : 




> وقال النووي في شرح مسلم :
> ‏قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله تعالى ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة , وغشيتهم الرحمة ) ‏
> ‏قيل : المراد بالسكينة هنا : الرحمة , وهو الذي اختاره القاضي عياض , وهو ضعيف , لعطف الرحمة عليه , وقيل : الطمأنينة والوقار وهو أحسن , وفي هذا : دليل لفضل الاجتماع على تلاوة القرآن في المسجد , وهو مذهبنا ومذهب الجمهور , وقال مالك : يكره , وتأوله بعض أصحابه 
> 
> فالذي استحبه الجمهور هو الاجتماع في المسجد والذي كرهه مالك هو الاجتماع في المسجد لا مطلق الاجتماع لأن النووي نفسه نقل قول مالك لا بأس به بعد أن شرح كيفية هذا الاجتماع في فصل الإدارة بالقرآن ولهذا رد العلماء كلامه بالحديث الصحيح (في بيت من بيوت الله )


http://www.shamsqatar.com/vb/f137/t104670.html

فيا اختي؛ أم عبد الرحمان، لعلك توضحي كيف استنبطت ذلك الفهم من كلام النووي -رحمه الله- و لعلك تطّالعي هاته الفتوى و إن كانت نسبت لشخص لا أعرفه و لكن أنقلها لك لعلي أعرف رأيك فيما نسبه للنووي بفهم يغاير فهمك: حيث قال : 




> ما حكم قراءة القرآن جماعة بصوت واحد؟
> أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> الجواب (منسوب لسليمان العيسى): الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، وبعد:
> 
> إن مسألة قراءة القرآن جماعة بصوت واحد محل خلاف بين أهل العلم إلى عدة أقوال: أبرزها ثلاثة:
> 
>  القول الأول: أنها مكروهة وهو قول الإمام مالك رحمه الله، 
> والقول الثاني: أنها مباحة وهو ظاهر مذهب الحنفية، 
> ...


و أضيفا ما يلي : 




> هل يجوز قراءة القرآن جماعة ؟ 
> 
> الفتوى : 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
> 
> فإن قراءة القرآن جماعة لها أربع صور: 
> الصور الأولى: أن يقرأ واحد والباقون يستمعون له، فهذه الصورة مستحبة لا تكره بغير خلاف، لما في الصحيحين من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: اقرأ علي، قلت: أقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟! قال: فإني أحب أن أسمعه من غيري، فقرأت عليه سورة النساء حتى بلغت فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيداً، قال: أمسك فإذا عيناه تذرفان. 
> قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في الفتاوى 5/345: وأما قراءة واحد والباقون يستمعون له فلا يكره بغير خلاف وهي مستحبة، وهي التي كان الصحابة يفعلونها كأبي موسى وغيره. 
> الصور الثانية: أن يقرأ قارئ ثم يقطع ثم يعيد غيره ما قرأ الأول لأجل مدارسة القرآن، فهذه الصورة مستحبة باتفاق الفقهاء لأن جبريل كان يدارس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برمضان يعرض كل منهما على الآخر. قال الحافظ في الفتح: يعرض عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن، هذا عكس ما وقع في الترجمة لأن فيها أن جبريل كان يعرض على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي هذا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعرض على جبريل وتقدم في بدء الوحي، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن، فيحمل على أن كلا منهما كان يعرض على الآخر. 
> ...


http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId

و هذا كلام وجدته منسوب للشيخ العثيمين -رحمه الله هذا نصه  :




> اسم الفتوى : ما حكم قراءة القرآن جماعة بصوت واحد، وما مدى حقيقة وضع القارئ في هذه الحالة مع التوضيح والتوكيد ؟  
> اسم المفتي: محمد بن صالح العثيمين
> السؤال كامل : ما حكم قراءة القرآن جماعة بصوت واحد، وما مدى حقيقة وضع القارئ في هذه الحالة مع التوضيح والتوكيد ؟  
> الشيخ: قراءة القرآن بصوت واحد من جماعة هذا جائز إذا لم يتضمن محظوراً فما المحظور أن يحصل به تشويش على من حولهم فيمنع عن ذلك، لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج على أصحابه وهم يصلون ويجهرون بالقراءة فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم كلكم يناجي ربكم فلا يجهر بعضكم على بعض في القرآن، ومنها أيضاً أي من المحاذير أن يتخذ هذا على سبيل الطرب وهز الظهور، وما أشبه ذلك مما يفعله بعض الناس أصحاب الطرق فهذا أيضاً يمنع منه، ومنها أيضاً أن يحصل به إعراض عن تلاوة الإنسان لنفسه يعني الذين يألفون هذه الطريقة حتى لا يستطيع المرء منهم أن يقرأ القرآن لنفسه فإن هذا محظور يجب تجنبه، فإذا سلم من المحاذير فليس به، وإذا كان الرجل إذا قرأ وحده صار أقرب إلى استحضاره وإلى تدبره كان ذلك أولى من القراءة للجمع


http://al-gharbi.com/play-12117.html

----------


## جمانة انس

حيث ثبت انه اختلفت اراء اهل العلم في هذه المسألة
فلا يمكن الحكم على اي قول منها بأنه بدعة لان 
(النـظـر إلى المسائل الاجتهادية وإلى حكم الاختلاف فيها، كما بينه لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: 
« إذا حكم الحاكم فاجتهد ثم أصاب فله أجران ، وإذا حكم فاجتهد ثم أخطأ فله أجر ».
وهذا صريح في أن المخطئ غير مبتدع، ولا ضال ؛
 لأن الله لا يأجر على البدعة، بل « كل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النَّار ».
فالذي يضلل مخالفه إمَّا أنه يغفل عن هذا الميزان، 
وإمَّا أنَّه يتجاهله لغاية في نفسه ضد مخالفه،
 وإما أنه يزعم أن هذه المسألة وأمثالها ليست مسائل اجتهادية، )

----------


## أعراب ياسين

و بعد : 

أختي؛ جمانة، فهم النصوص الشرعية ينبغي أن يكون وفق فهم من سبقنا من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم و من تبعهم بإحسان من علماء لأنّهم أعرف باللغة العربية و بمناسبات ورود تلك النصوص. و عند حصول الخلاف في الفهم بينهم فالعبرة عند الترجيح : بفهم من هو أقرب إلى عصر النبوة من دون إهمال لجانب : مراعاة مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية، و القياس الصحيح، و عدم التعارض مع الأدلة الأخرى الصحيحة، و عدم إلغاء معاني نصوص شرعية. 

و عليه فأذكر ما يلي : 

فقد صحح البخاري عن عُبادة بن الصامت قال: "كُنَّا خَلْف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاة الفجر، فقرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فثقُلَتْ عليه القراءةُ، فلما فرغ قال: "لعلكم تقرؤون خَلْف إمامكم؟" قلنا: "نعم يا رسول الله"، قال: "لا تفعلوا إلا بفاتحة الكتاب؛ فإنه لا صلاة لمَن لم يقرأ بها"، وفي لفظ: "فلا تقرؤوا من القرآن إذا جهرتُ به إلا بأمِّ القرآن" .

(و عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه : أنّ النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- انصرف من صلاة فقال: "هل قرأ معي أحد منكم؟"، فقال رجل: " نعم يا رسول الله". قال عليه الصلاة و السلام : "ما لي أنازع القرآن". فانتهى الناس عن القراءة مع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فيما جهر فيها من الصلوات، حين سمعوا من رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.) رواه مالك في الموطأ، وأبو داود وصححه الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله-.

فظهر أنّ منازعة من يقرأ بالقرآن و الإثقال عليه ليس بأمر مطلوب ...

و قد كان بإمكان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلّم أن يُرشدهم إلى أن يقرؤوا معه بصوت واحد و إيقاع واحد و نسق واحد و بالتالي تخف المخالجة و المنازعة و الإثقال عليه و مع ذلك لم يرشدهم، و هذا  يشير إلى : 

أنّ (المصلحة الناجمة من القراء بصوت واحد في الصلاة) أقل من (مصلحة الحلول الأخرى المتاحة).

و هذا في الصلاة و التي يحتاج فيها الإنسان إلى التركيز و القيام بالأعمال التي تعينه على متابعة الإمام فما بالك في غيرها من الأمور التي لا تصل إلى درجة أهمية الإنصات إلى قراءة إمام الصلاة.

فدلّ أنّ الأولى اجتناب قراءة القرآن في جماعة بصوت واحد و إيقاع واحد و نسق واحد حتى خارج الصلاة.

و هنا أستفسر هل من أدلة عند الإخوة فيها ترجيح أفضلية أن يحفظ شخص القرآن في جماعة و بصوت واحد و نسق واحد لمن لا يستطيع أن يحفظه لوحده ؟ و كذا مراجعته بنفس الطريقة لمن يَفتُرُ عن مراجعته إن كان لوحده و يخشى أن يفقد ما حفظ ؟؟ أم أنّ استعمال هاته الطريقة مرجوحة الأفضلية حتى في هاته الحالات -أرجو البيان-؟؟؟؟ 

و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبومروة

أصداء من المغرب الشقيق بقلم صحافي متخصص

"الحزب الراتب" أو "الرتبة".. أسماء لأعراف قرآنية استحكمت في نفوس المغاربة، هذه الأعراف تخطت حدود المكان، سواء في البوادي أو المدن أو "المداشر"، وطبعت أجواء المساجد والزوايا والجمعيات. وقد جرى العمل بالقراءة الجماعية للقرآن في المغرب منذ القرن العاشر الهجري، بعد أن أوقف الشيخ الصوفي عبد الله الهبطي وقفا للقراءة الجماعية بنغمة واحدة، وخصصت لها أوقات معلومة، فقد تكون بعد صلاة الصبح أو بعد صلاة المغرب، أو قبيل صعود الخطيب إلى المنبر من يوم الجمعة.
ورغم ما يقال من أن مذهب مالك -رحمه الله وهو المذهب الرسمي للدولة- يكرهها فإن القراءة الجماعية كرست افتراقا مذهبيا في النظر إلى شرعيتها.. كما جعلت كل إشارة تحاول النيل من هذه الشرعية إتيانا بدين جديد عن المغاربة!! وهذا ما حرصت الوزارة الوصية على الشأن الديني بالمغرب على تثبيته، وإلزام الأئمة والخطباء والوعاظ بالعض عليه بالنواجذ، كـ"خصوصية مغربية في التدين".
تقنين وزاريوبهدف تقنين مجال فقه العبادات بأحكام أساسية تتوافق مع التوجهات الرسمية بالمغرب، أصدرت الوزارة المسئولة دليلا للإمام والخطيب والواعظ يساعدهم على تمثل الاختيارات الجديدة في إصلاح الشأن الديني وفق ما جرى العمل به في المغرب.
وفي ركن "نماذج من الشعائر الدينية التي جرى بها العمل: تأصيل وتخريج" من دليل الإمام والخطيب والواعظ، دافعت الوزارة عن مشروعية القراءة الجماعية قائلة: "الأصل في مشروعية القراءة جماعة لما صح من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده"، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "اقرؤوا القرآن ما ائتلفت عليه قلوبكم فإذا اختلفتم فيه فقوموا".
وتابع الدليل: "والائتلاف على القرآن والاختلاف فيه، مما لا يتصور حدوثه في التلاوة الفردية، وجمهور العلماء على جوازها واستحبابها"، وذكر الدليل بعد ذلك أن ترتيب هذا العمل جرى به منذ عصور، كما قال صاحب "العمل الفاسي" عبد الرحمن الفاسي:
والذكر مع قراءة الأحزاب *** جماعة شاع مدى الأحقاب
قال شارحه الشيخ عبد الصمد كنون: "وقد جرى العمل ببلدنا بين يدي العلماء، والأمر فيه خفيف، وجرى الأمر عليه في المغرب كله، وفي المشرق كما بلغنا ولا نكير". وقد كانت لهم في ذلك مقاصد معتبرة: منها تعاهد القرآن حسبما جاء فيه من الترغيب في الأحاديث، ومنها تسميع كتاب الله لمن يريد سماعه من عوام المسلمين، إذ لا يقدر العامي على تلاوته فيجد بذلك سبيلا إلى سماعه، ومنها التماس الفضل المذكور في الحديث إذ لم يخصص وقتا دون وقت.
وبعد ذكر "دليل الإمام والخطيب والواعظ" للمقاصد الثلاثة للقراءة جماعة، التفت إلى بيان تأصيل المشروعية، وأشار إلى أن: "مسألة قراءة الحزب تئول إلى أمرين: أولهما القراءة جماعة، وثانيهما: ترتيب الحزب في الصباح والمساء في المساجد".
أما القراءة جماعة فالقائلون بجوازها واستحبابها كثيرون ولهم أدلة قوية، قال النووي في المجموع: "فرع، لا كراهة في قراءة الجماعة مجتمعين، بل هي مستحبة، وكذا الإدارة...".
أما ترتيب الحزب فمبني على الجواز الأصلي، إذ ليس في الشرع دليل على منعه في هذين الوقتين، وترتيبه فيهما لا يعتقد أحد أنه فرض أو سنة، لا من العامة ولا من غيرهم.
ولتشجيع الاستمرار على تلاوة الحزب خصصت الوزارة تعويضا ماديا للأئمة المواظبين عليه في المساجد -وخاصة يوم الجمعة- يضاف إلى أجرتهم الشهرية.
تمايز وافتراق مذهبيوعن رؤية هذه القراءة لدى التيارات الإسلامية في المغرب، فإن هناك خلافا وتمايزا خفيا بين تلك التيارات، خاصة بين أصحاب الاتجاه السلفي والاتجاه الصوفي.
فالتيار الأول يرى أن القراءة الجماعية للقرآن الكريم لم تثبت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و"تركها هو الأصل، وفعل ما لم يفعله النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بدعة"، ويستدلون على رأيهم بعدة أحاديث منها أن الرسول الكريم أمر أبي بن كعب أن يقرأ عليه القرآن، أو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام فيما رواه أحمد: "لا يجهر بعضكم على بعض بالقرآن"، كما أنه أثر عن الصحابة أنهم كانوا يقرؤون القرآن ويحسب السامع أصواتهم طنين النحل.
لذلك فإن الشيخ محمد المغراوي، المشرف العام لجمعية الدعوة إلى القرآن والسنة بمراكش (ذات اتجاه سلفي) يعتبر "تلاوة القرآن الكريم جماعة من أشهر البدع التي يتداولها المغاربة والتي لا حظّ لها من سنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم كما أنه لم يسلم من الاعتقاد بمشروعيتها إلا قلة من العارفين بأصول التجويد وكذلك أصول الدين".
ويقول المغراوي في استفتاءين، نشرهما موقع الجمعية على الإنترنت: "السنة قول وفعل وتقرير، وقراءة القرآن جماعة لم تثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في نص صحيح صريح لا من قوله ولا من فعله ولا من تقريره، فهو فعل محدث أنكره مالك رحمه الله وقال: لم يكن من الأمر الأول. ولا شك في بدعيته".
ثم ينتقل إلى ذكر سيئات القراءة الجماعية، ويشير: "القراءة الجماعية فيها سيئات كثيرة ومحاذير جمة، يكفي في واحدة منها أن تمنع من أجلها. وغالب الذين يفعلون ذلك هم الجهلة المرتزقة وباعة القرآن، وأما أهل الدين والاستقامة فلا يَجْرُؤُون على فعل هذه البدع المنكرة، فهي من أنكر البدع التي انتشرت في بعض البلاد، فهي مفسدة للقرآن، وتختلط فيها الأصوات وتُقَطَّع فيها الكلمات والحروف، وفيه تشبه بالنصارى في تراتيلهم في كنائسهم، وفيها جهر البعض على البعض بالقرآن، وهو منهي عنه في السنة الصحيحة.. إلى غير ذلك من المفاسد والسيئات، أما الحديث الذي يستدل به هؤلاء على هذه البدعة فليس لهم فيه دليل؛ قال المناوي في بيان معنى قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يتدارسون كتاب الله": "أي يشتركون في قراءة بعضهم على بعض، وكثرة درسه، ويتعهدونه خوف النسيان".
أما التيار الثاني (الصوفي) فهو يتبناها ويعتبرها وردا ضروريا لمريديه، مع اختلاف بين الزوايا المغربية من ناصرية وبودشيشية وتيجانية في ترتيبها مع أوراد الأذكار.
فالشيخ أحمد بناصر، شيخ الزاوية الناصرية، يوصي مريدي الزاوية بالتزام الورد القرآني جماعة، وهو من أولويات الأذكار، تليه سلسلة الأوراد الأخرى منها "اللطيف"، "لا إله إلا الله"، أو "اسم الجلالة". أما الزوايا البودشيشية فهي ترى أن قراءة القرآن جماعة لا حرج فيها، ولكنها تجعل الأوراد والأذكار سابقة عن الورد القرآني، أي أنها تأتي بعد تلاوة أوراد "دليل الخيرات".
أما الزاوية التيجانية، فهي ترى أن الإكثار من الصلاة على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام جالب للخيرات، ولا يقع صاحبها في إثم التفريط فيها، بخلاف نسيان القرآن الكريم بعد حفظه، والذي يترتب عليه إثم كبير، وينال صاحبه وعيد الله تعالى، وهو ما يجعل أتباع الزاوية يلزمون الصلاة على النبي فقط"، حسب ما صرح به أحد أتباعها والذي يعمل موظفا بقطاع البريد بالرباط.
ويعلق الدكتور محمد أبو صلاح، أستاذ الحديث والسيرة بكلية الآداب بالمحمدية، على هذا التمايز بين الاتجاهين بأن: "البعض رأى في القراءة الجماعية أنها عبادة محضة، وهي لم تثبت عن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، والواجب فيها الاتباع، وهو قول مرجوح".
ويتابع: "أما البعض الآخر فرأى مقاصدها في حفظ القرآن ودوام سماعه، فأجازوا ذلك لتعليم الناس وتعويدهم على القراءة السليمة، وشغلهم عن اللغو في المسجد، وهو الراجح لدي، كما سمعت بعض أهل العلم يبينه (محمد موسى الشريف، الأمين العام للهيئة العالمية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم).
ويضيف أبو صلاح شارحا: فمن نظر إلى كونها عبادة منع، ومن نظر إلى الفوائد المتوخاة منها ومقاصدها أجاز، وتقريب هذا التمايز لدى الفريقين ينطلق من القاعدة الشرعية القائلة بأن "الأمور بمقاصدها"، والناس إذا لم نشغلهم بالحق اشتغلوا بالباطل، وكم سمعنا من طلاب -بل وأساتذة- يخطئون في قراءة بعض آيات القرآن، ولو ألفوا سماع القرآن منذ صغرهم في بيوت الله لما وقعوا فيما وقعوا فيه.
تباين شعبيوعلى مستوى الجمهور المتعامل مع تلك القراءة، فإن هناك تباينا في الرؤية.. فمثلا مصطفى الناصري وهو كاتب مهتم بالشأن الدعوي والتربوي من الدار البيضاء، يعتبر قراءة القرآن جماعة "سنة مغربية محمودة، ومن فضلها أنها تثبت المحفوظ في الصدور، وهي أيضا بمثابة مدرسة لتعليم القرآن للأطفال، فحضورهم حلقات القرآن يمكنهم من العيش في روضاته"، ويدعو الجميع إلى ملازمتها، "لأنها الأساس لتعلم القراءة السليمة، فكل من لم يقرأ بها لا يمكن أن يتقن قراءة القرآن قراءة سليمة".
ويرى الناصري أن "كل من يعتبرها بدعة سيضيع على الناس فضلا كبيرا، خاصة إذا لم يتيسر للفرد قراءة ورده اليومي فرديا، ولذا فهي نافلة لا تخلو من فائدة، ويجب عدم حرمان الناس منها".
ويؤكد على أن القراءة "لتكون قراءة سنية يجب أن تكون متأنية، تحرص على تطبيق القواعد، وقد حضرت في مدن الشمال بالمغرب (طنجة وتطوان...) ووجدت أنهم يحافظون على الجزء الأكبر من القواعد في القراءة. كما يجب اجتناب بعض طرق القراءة الشاذة، حيث يتم التصايح بين الأفراد، وهي قراءة تخل بمعاني القرآن، ولا يتحصل معها معنى التدبر، وهذا غير مقبول".
كذلك فإن حسن العمري، وهو موظف متقاعد من التعليم العمومي ويسكن مدينة سلا القريبة من العاصمة المغربية، يبدو فخورا ومجدا وهو يشارك الفقيه القراءة الجماعية بعد صلاة المغرب، إذ يهرع كل يوم بعد التسليم من الصلاة والدعاء إلى الخزانة الخاصة بالمصاحف للإتيان بها إلى حضرة الفقيه أو الإمام الراتب، حيث يتم توزيعها على الراغبين مع تحديد صفحة الحزب المراد تلاوته، وبعد الانتهاء من تلاوة الحزب الراتب، يحرص على إرجاع المصاحف للخزانة والحفاظ على ترتيبها.
أماعلي رشيد، وهو يصلي بالمسجد ذاته مع حسن العمري، فهو يتحفظ على القراءة الجماعية، لأنها لا تنضبط بقواعد التلاوة والتدبر. ويفسر عدم مواظبته على قراءة الحزب وتفضيل قراءة ورده اليومي في المنزل لما رأى من سلوكيات بعض القارئين الذين اعتادوا القراءة بدون تدبر: "لم أعد أقرأ في المسجد، فمرة قال لي أحدهم: خذ المصاحف للخزانة؟! كأنه يأمر طفلا صغيرا، كما أنه بعد الانتهاء من القراءة يعود إلى لهوه ومزاحه مع الحاضرين، وكأن ما قرأناه ليس بكلام الله الذي لو أنزل على جبل لرأيناه خاشعا، كما أخبرنا الله تعالى ".


منقول من هــــــــــــــ  ـنا

----------


## أبومروة

*أما الدكتور رشيد بن عيسى الاطار بوزارة الشؤون الدينية والأوقاف بالجزائر فيرى هذه القراءة بهذه الاجابة**حكم قراءة القرآن جماعةً على طريقة ( الحزب الراتب ) -  د. محمد عيسى*

*القرآن الكريم كلام الله تبارك وتعالى، هو الذي لم تنته الجنّ إذ سمعته أن قالوا: ?إنا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا?(الجن/ 01) من علم علمَه سبق، ومن قال به صدق، ومن حكم به عدل، ومن عمل به أجر، ومن دعا إليه هدي إلى صراط مستقيم.*


*رغّب الله تعالى في تلاوته فقال: ?ورتل القرآن ترتيلا?(المزمل/ 04)، وقال في آية أخرى: ?فاقرءوا ما تيسر من القرآن?(المزمل/20).*


*بينما حذّر من هجره وجعلَه من شكاوى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى ربه يوم القيامة، فقال: ?وقال الرسول يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا?(الفرقان/30).*


*فقراءة القرآن الكريم وتلاوته عبادة من أعظم العبادات وأجلّها عند المولى عزّ وجلّ لذلك رتّب عليها الأجر العظيم والرضوان العميم، فعن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من قرأ حرفا من كتاب الله فله به حسنة، والحسنة بعشر أمثالها، لا أقول الم حرف، ولكن ألف حرف، ولام حرف، وميم حرف))(الترمذي وقال: حسن صحيح غريب).*


*وحتى لا يحرم الأميُّ أو المريض من هذا الخير بسبب العجز عن القراءة فقد رغّب الشارع في بذل المجهود ورتّب عليه أجرا مضاعفا.*


*عن أم المؤمنين السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((الماهر بالقرآن مع السفرة الكرام البررة، والذي يقرأ القرآن يتعتع فيه، وهو عليه شاقّ له أجران))، وفي رواية: ((والذي يقرؤه وهو يشتد عليه له أجران))(البخاري ومسلم واللفظ له، وأبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه).*


*وهذا تأكيد ظاهر على أن تلاوة القرآن أمر مرغوب فيه على كل حال* 


*ولقد درجت الجزائر كغيرها من بلاد المغرب على قراءة القرآن الكريم جماعة فيما يعرف "بالحزب الراتب" جريا على العرف الجاري بهذه الديار.*


*لكن غزتنا بدعة الحكم بمنع الاجتماع لقراءة القرآن جماعة في المسجد، حتى أن بعض المنتسبين للعلم الشرعي شنّعوها تشنيعا عظيما فبلغ الأمر ببعضهم إلى الاعتداء على القراء، ومنعهم بالقوة، وجارى بعض ضعاف الأئمة هذا التيار اتقاءً للإذاية والتشهير.*


*وسأحاول في هذه الدراسة المقتضبة أن أحقق هذه المسألة تحقيقا علميا موضوعيا، وأن أبحث عن وجه الحق فيها.*


*تأصيل الموضوع:* 


*يجب أن نؤكد حقيقة دينية تاريخية أولاُ، وهي أن فكرة منع قراءة القرآن الكريم على طريقة "الحزب الراتب" وافدة على نظام ديني اجتماعي قائم من قرون خلت بالمجتمع الجزائري خاصّة وبالمجتمع المغربي عامة، بل وبالعالم الإسلامي بوجه من الوجوه.*


*وإنّ الأصل في النقاش والمناظرة أن يورد الوافد أدلة رأيه، ذلك أنه لا يتصور أن تتمالأ الأمة على مدى أعصار متعاقبة وتجتمع على الضلالة ومخالفة أمر الله تعالى وفيها العلماء والصالحون.*


*فقد ثبت –كما أفاده ابن لبّ( )-: «أن العمل بذلك تضافر عليه أهل هذه الأمصار والأعصار، وهي مقاصد من يقصدها فلن يخيب من أجرها»( ).*


*دليل المانعين:*


*إن الذين يمنعون هذه الطريقة أساساً هم الكُتبيون الذين لا شيخ لهم إلا أوراق الكتب والرسائل، وهم أيضا أنصار بدعة دخيلة على السنة الجارية في طلب العلم الشرعي وهي ثقافة الأشرطة والهواتف، تجدهم يتفقهون بسماع الأشرطة يوم الخميس ويدرّسون محتواها يوم الجمعة ليفتوا بمقتضاها يوم السبت?*


*وبالجملة فإن أدلتهم لا تخرج عن أمرين اثنين:*


*- نصوص من السنة النبوية الشريفة فهموها على عمومها وإطلاقها.*


*- نصوص في المذهب المالكي يحاجّون بها من باب: إذا لم تحترموا نبيّكم فاحترموا على الأقل مذهبكم.*


*أما الأمر الأوّل:* 


*وهو أقوى ما يستدل به المانعون فأن الاجتماع لقراءة القرآن بدعةٌ، إذ لم يثبت على زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحد من أصحابه. ويستدلون لذلك بأدلة منها:*


*- ما روته أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من أحدث في ديننا ما ليس منه فهو ردٌّ))(متفق عليه).*


*- وما بيّنه عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه من أن الإحداث في أمر الدين شرُّ الأمور إذ قال: ((إن أحسن الحديث كتاب الله، وأحسن الهدي هديُ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشرّ الأمور محدثاتها))(البخا  ي).*


*- وهو ما رواه جابر رضي الله عنه مرفوعا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسمّى فيه الإحداث ابتداعا بلفظ: ((إن خير الحديث كتاب الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشرّ الأمور محدثاتها، وكل محدثة بدعة))(مسلم).*


*ومقتضى هذا الاستدلال أن قراءة القرآن الكريم جماعة على الطريقة المعهودة محدثة ولا أشرّ من الإحداث في أمر الدين، فهو الابتداع المنهي عنه.*


*التحقيق العلمي:*


*إن التحقيق العلمي ينتهي إلى أن البدعة المنهي عنها في دين الله عزّ وجلّ لها شرطان:* 


*الأول:أن تكون حادثة لم تكن في الصدر الأول.*


*والثاني: أن تناقض أصلاً من أصول الإسلام قرآنًا أو حديثًا نبويًّا شريفًا أو إجماعاً.*


*فإذا اجتمع الشرطان كان الأمر المحدَث هو البدعة الضلالة الذي يُحمل عليه حديث ((كل بدعة ضلالة))(سبق تخريجه).*


*ويحمل عليه أيضا قولُ الإمام مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه فيما رواه عنه ابن الماجشون( ): »مَن ابتدع في الإسلام بدعة يَراها حسنة فقد زعم أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم خان الرسالة؛ لأنّ الله يقول: ?اليَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي ورَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ دِينًا?(المائدة/03) فما لم يكن يومئذ دينا، فلا يكون اليوم دينا«( ).*


*أما إذا لم يجتمع الشرطان فإما أن يكون الأمر غير محدث أصلا بل كان موجودا في الصدر الأول فلا يكون بدعة، أو أن يكون محدثا ولكنه لا يناقض أصلا من كتاب أو سنة أو إجماع فلا يكون حينئذ بدعة أيضا.*


*وإن أطلق اسم البدعة عليه فإنما هو إطلاق بالمعنى اللغوي لا بالمعنى الديني الاصطلاحي.*


*- ويستدل لذلك بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من سنّ في الإسلام سنّة حسنةً يعمل بها من بعده كان له أجرها، ومثل أجر من عمل بها من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيئا؛ ومن سنّ في الإسلام سنة سيئة يعمل بها من بعده، كان عليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها من غير أن ينقص شيئا))(مسلم والنسائي).*


*فالأمر المحدث إن كان حسنا فمقبول وإن كان قبيحا فممنوع؛ والقبيح ما ناقض أصلا من أصول الشريعة، والحسن ما وافقها.*


*- ويستدل أيضا بقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عن صلاة التراويح: (نعمت البدعة هذه)(البخاري).*


*وقد حمل العلماء قوله على المعنى اللغوي للبدعة. فقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية( ) رحمه الله: »وهذا الذي فعله هو سنة لكنه قال ((نعمت البدعة هذه))(سبق تخريجه.) فإنها بدعة في اللغة لكونهم فعلوا ما لم يكونوا يفعلونه في حياة رسول الله«( ).*


*- وعلى نفس هذا الوجه يتأوّل إحداث عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه للأذان الثالث لصلاة الجمعة كما روى ذلك السائب بن يزيد رضي الله عنه: ((كان النداء يوم الجمعة إذا جلس الإمام على المنبر على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر فلما كان زمان عثمان وكثر الناس زاد النداء الثالث على الزوراء))(البخار   والنسائي).*


*فالقاعدة في كل أمر محدث قبل أن نصدر حكم الله فيه، أن نعرضه على أدلة الكتاب والسنة والإجماع، فيكون حكمه ما نصت عليه هذه الأدلة بغضِّ النظر عن كونه محدثا أو غير محدث.*


*قال شهاب الدين القرافي( ): »البدعة إذا عَرضت تُعْرض على قواعد الشريعة وأدلتها، فأي شيء تناولها من الأدلة والقواعد ألحقت به«( ).*


*وربّ تصرف محدث يصحّ إطلاق اسم البدعة عليه في اللغة، ولكنه في ميزان الشرع سنّةٌ أو واجبٌ.* 


*قال مجد الدين بن الأثير( ): »البدعة بدعتان بدعة هُدًى وبدعة ضلال، فما كان في خلاف ما أمر الله به ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو في حِيِّز الذم والإنكار، وما كان واقعًا تحت عموم ما ندب الله إليه وحضّ عليه الله أو رسوله فهو في حيِّز المدح، وما لم يكن له مثال موجود كنوع من الجود والسخاء وفعل المعروف، فهو من الأفعال المحمودة، ولا يجوز أن يكون ذلك في خلاف ما ورد الشرع به؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد جعل له في ذلك ثوابًا فقال: ((مَنْ سَنَّ سُنّة حسنة كان له أجرها وأجر من عمل بها))( سبق تخريجه) وقال في ضده: ((ومَن سَنَّ سُنّة سَيئة كان عليه وزرها ووزر مَن عَمل بها))(سبق تخريجه)، وذلك إذا كان في خلاف ما أمر الله به ورسوله صلّى الله عليه وسلم«( ).*


*وعلى هذا فهل قراءة القرآن الكريم جماعة على طريقة الحزب الراتب بدعة؟* 


*لِنَرَ إن كان شرطا البدعة الضلالة متوفرين فيها:*


*- أمّا أنها محدثة، فلا يناقش في ذلك أحد، فهي طريقة لم تكن على زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولذلك قال عنها الإمام مالك رضي الله عنه: (لا أعرفه عن السلف)( ).*


*- أما أنها تناقض نصا في كتاب الله تعالى أو سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فالعكس هو الصحيح:*


*فقد استند من اعتمد على القراءة الجماعية للقرآن الكريم على طريقة "الحزب الراتب" إلى أدلة من النقل والعقل منها:*


*- الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((ما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه فيما بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده))(مسلم وأبو داود وغيرهما).*


*- ومنها ما ثبت عن معاوية رضي الله عنه قال: ((خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على حلقة من أصحابه فقال: ما أجلسكم؟ قالوا: جلسنا نذكر الله تعالى ونحمده على ما هدانا للإسلام ومنّ به علينا، قال: آلله ما أجلسكم إلا ذاك؟ أما إني لم أستحلفكم تهمة لكم ولكنه أتاني جبريل فأخبرني أن الله تعالى يباهي بكم الملائكة))(مسلم).*


*- ومنها ما روي عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه أنه: (كان يدرس القرآن معه نفر يقرؤون جميعا).*


*- ومنها استحسان العلماء الذين عليهم المدار في الفتوى لهذه الطريقة. فقد نقل الإمام أبو العباس الونشريسي( ) أنه «شوهد الإمام ابن عرفة( ) رحمه الله يجمع الثلاثة والأربعة في حزب واحد للتجويد، وشوهد أبو الحسن البطرني( ) يجمع الثلاثة في القراءة»( ).*


*- ومنها أن القراءة بهذه الكيفية المعهودة عادة حسنة لا تخالف الشرع، والعادة الحسنة إذا لم تخالف الشرع ولم تناقض أصلا من أصوله فلها اعتبارها، ولهذا قال العلماء: (الثابت بالعرف كالثابت بالنص)( ).*


*فهذه الكيفية مما جرى به العمل، ولا يصحّ تغيير هذا العمل إلا إذا صادم وناقض أدلة الشريعة الصريحة.*


*يشهد على ذلك تصريح الجمّ الغفير من العلماء الأعلام، من ذلك:*


*قول عيسى السكتاني( ):«فإذا اتّضح لك توجيه ما جرى به العمل لزم إجراء الأحكام عليه لأن مخالفة ما جرى به العمل فتنة وفساد كبير»( ).*


*قول أبي إسحاق الشاطبي( ):«والأَولى عندي في كل نازلة يكون فيها لعلماء المذهب قولان، فيعمل الناس فيها على موافقة أحدهما، وإن كان مرجوحا في النظر، أن لا يعرض لهم، وأن يجروا على أنهم قلّدوه في الزمان الأول وجرى به العمل، فإنهم إن حملوا على غير ذلك كان في ذلك تشويش للعامة وفتح لأبواب الخصام»( ).*


*وقول ابن عبد البر( ):«إذا رأيت الرجل يعمل بالعمل الذي اختلف فيه وأنت ترى غيره فلا تنهه»( ).*


*وقول أبي العباس الونشريسي: «والاستشهاد بعمل أهل البلد ببعض الأقوال الفقهية دون بعض أمر معروف شهير عند الخاص والعام لا يجهله من له بالطلب أقلّ تلبس»( ).*


*وغير هذه النصوص كثيرة في المذهب المالكي وفي غيره من مذاهب الأمصار، وتستند كلها على أدلة من نصوص الكتاب العزيز والسنة النبوية الشريفة.*


*وهي تدل في مجموعها أن ما جرى به العمل في الأمصار له سلطان ولو كان مرجوحا شرط ألا يصادم ويناقض أصلا من أصول الشريعة.*


*وما قراءة القرآن الكريم على هذه الطريقة المعهودة إلا عمل جارٍ منذ قرون بهذه الديار، ففيما النزاع؟*


*- ومن أدلتهم أيضا أن هذه الطريقة فيها منافع جمّة، ومصالح لا تعدّ إذا أحسن القارئ القراءة وتأدب بآدابها، واحترم الوقوف، وأحكام الترتيل، ومخارج الحروف.*


*والعمل إذا تضافر عليه أهل الأمصار والأعصار، ولم يرد من الشرع ما يمنعه أو يقرُّه، فهو من المصالح المرسلة التي تأكدت فيها المصلحة.*


*والمنافع والمصالح المترتبة على كيفية "الحزب الراتب" أكثر من تحصر، منها:*


*أولا: تعهد القرآن الكريم، فهي تساعد على حفظه وضبطه ومراجعته وعدم نسيانه، وهي بذلك تحقق الاستجابة للأمر النبوي الوارد فيما رواه أبو موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((تعاهدوا القرآن، فو الذي نفس محمد بيده لهو أشد تفلتا من الإبل في عُقُلها))(مسلم).* 


*وقد حمل بعض المفسرين قوله تعالى: ?ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى، قال رب لم حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرا، قال كذلك أتتك آياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى?(طه/125-126)، على نسيان القرآن بعد حفظه.*


*ثانيا: تسميع كتاب الله تعالى لمن يريد سماعه من عوام المسلمين، إذ لا يقدر العامي على تلاوته فيجد بذلك سبيلا إلى سماعه، ثم إن كثيرين حفظوا القرآن من خلال مواظبتهم على الحزب مع الجماعة.*


*ثالثا: ومنها التماس الفضل المذكور في حديث: ((ما اجتمع قوم...))(سبق تخريجه)، فقد استفيد منه أن كل قوم اجتمعوا لما ذكر حصل لهم الأجر من غير اشتراط وصف خاص فيهم من علم أو صلاح أو زهد.*


*وبالجملة فإن الذين أحدثوا طريقة "الحزب الراتب" لحفظ القرآن الكريم واستدامة استحضاره لم يبتدعوا البدعة الضلالة التي نهى عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بل أحدثوا طريقة علمية تربوية في الحفظ والاستحضار مثلما أحدث عمر بن الخطاب وعثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنهما طرقا في حفظ الدين. وأنه نشأ عن هذا الاختيار نظام ديني اجتماعي يعتبر الخروج عنه فتنة وفسادا كبيرا.*


*الأمر الثاني:*


*يدّعي هؤلاء أن الذين يعتمدون كيفية الحزب الراتب قد خالفوا مذهبهم الذي نهى عن هذا الفعل، ومما يستند إليه هؤلاء:*


*- ما ورد عن الإمام مالك عندما سئل عن هذه المسألة فقال: (لا أعرفه عن السلف).*


*ولكن التحقيق أن المراد بهذه العبارة كما قال ابن رشد( ): «أن هذا العمل لم يثبت فيه نص»( ).*


*فقول الإمام مالك على هذا لا يحمل على النهي والتحريم، ولكنه يحمل على أمرين:*


*الأول: تأصيل المسألة ببيان أن الطريقة محدثة ومن ثمّ تعتريها الأحكام المذكورة سابقا.*


*الثاني: أن هذا منهجه في إيثار الاتباع، وكراهة مخالفة السلف.*


*- كما يستند المخالف إلى ما تناقله بعض فقهاء المذهب من المنع عن قراءة القرآن جماعة.*


*ولكنّه متأوّل من وجهين:*


*1/ حملوا المنع على الكراهة وعلّلوها بالتقطيع، والحكم يدور مع علته وجودا وعدما، فقد قال محمد البناني( ): « وقد عللوا النهي عن قراءة القرآن جماعة بالتقطيع، ومع ذلك قالوا النهي للكراهة لا أنه منع»( ).* 


*قال ابن لبّ: « أما قراءة الحزب في الجماعة على العادة فلم يكرهه أحد إلا مالك على عادته في إيثار الاتباع، وجمهور العلماء على جوازه واستحبابه وقد تمسكوا في ذلك بالحديث الصحيح »( ).*


*2/ حملوا المنع على المعلم يغرر في تعليم تلامذته قراءة القرآن، فإنهم إن قرأوا جماعة لا يعرف الحافظ منهم من غير الحافظ؛ وبالتالي فإنه لا يفي بحقهم في التعلم في مقابل الأجر الذي يتقاضاه. فسّر ذلك القابسي( ) عندما سئل فأجاب: « إن اجتماعهم على القراءة بحضرته يخفي عليه القوي الحفظ من ضعيفه»( ). فإذا زالت علة الغرر زال الحكم بزوالها.*


*لذلك علّق أبو العباس الونشريسي على اشتهار ذلك عن بعض الأعلام بقوله: «لكن إنما يقرؤون لله تعالى، فلا يدركهم هذا الحكم المذكور، وهذا بعد تسليم جواز الاجتماع على القراءة وهو مذهب الجمهور، وتعضده الآثار الصحيحة»( ). أي أنهم لا يتقاضون على تعليمهم أجرا، فلا يلحقهم حكم الكراهة؛ أما جواز القراءة الجماعية في غير وجه التعليم المأجور فهو مسلَّم كما ترى.*


*- وعلى فرض عدم التسليم، واستصحاب الخلاف، فقد سبق سوق عبارات الفقهاء الصريحة في أنه (لا إنكار في مورد الخلاف)( ).*


*ونضيف عليها قول أبي عبد الله السجلماسي( ):«وإذا كان القول المعمول به راجحا بالعمل، لم يجز للقاضي ولا المفتي العدول عنه إلى غيره، وإن كان مشهورا»( ).* 


*وقول القاضي المجاصي( ):«وخروج القاضي عن عمل بلده ريبة قادحة، لكن يقتصر من العمل على ما ثبت، ويسلك المشهور فيما سواه»( ).*


*وخلاصة القول:*


*إنّ الأدلة التي ساقها أدعياء البدعية، على قوتها، لا تتوجه على موضوعنا، وهي استدلال في خارج محلّ النزاع؛ فشروط البدعة غير متوفرة في قراءة القرآن جماعة على طريقة "الحزب الراتب". بل إنّ الأدلة التي استند إليها معتمدو هذا المنهج من القوة والتنوّع بحيث تنفي كل ريب أو شك في مشروعية الطريقة.*


*إن أقلّ ما يمكن أن يقال: إنّ قراءة القرآن جماعة بصوت واحد جائزة إن لم تكن مندوبة ومستحبة، وذلك إذا كانت القراءة صحيحة خالية من اللحن ومن الكبر والرياء، بحيث يراد منها الحفظ والضبط والمراجعة، ولا يعتقد فاعل ذلك أنه يقدم على مكروه تقليدا لمالك، بل يعتقد معنى الحديث النبوي الشريف المتقدم وتقليد من يستحب ذلك ويستحسنه والله أعلم بالصواب.*


*أما هجر هذه الطريقة ومنعها حتى أمسى بعض الأئمة يؤمون التراويح من المصاحف، وآخرون يلحنون في القراءة، ولا يكادون يحفظون من كلام الله إلا قليلا، بل يعجزون عن الاستشهاد بآي القرآن فخطير خطورة هجر القرآن ذاته.*


*وإننا نحذر هؤلاء من مثل هذا الغلو، فإن نسيان القرآن فيه وعيد شديد محتمل، ألم يقل عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((إن الذي ليس في جوفه شيء من القرآن كالبيت الخرب))(الترمذي وقال: حسن صحيح؛ والحاكم وقال: صحيح الإسناد)؟*


*لطف الله بنا، ومنّ علينا بصلاح أحوالنا بجوده وفضله وكرمه. أمين.* 


*الهوامش*


*انظر أيضا: فتوى الشيخ أحمد حماني رحمه الله، في جريدة "العقيدة" الصادرة بتاريخ: 03 جمادى الأولى 1414ه الموافق 17 نوفمبر 1993م.*


*( ) هو أبو العباس فرج بن لب الغرناطي، مفتي محقق، ولد في 701ه وتوفي في حدود 782ه.*


*( ) المعيار المعرب لأبي العباس الونشريسي: 1/155.*


*( ) هو أبو مروان، عبد الملك بن الماجشون، فقيه مالكي شهير، توفي في حدود 213ه.*


*( ) الاعتصام لأبي إسحاق الشاطبي: 1/49.*


*( ) هو أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية الحراني الحنبلي، ولد في 661ه وتوفي في 718ه.*


*( ) فتاوى ابن تيمية في الفقه: 22/234-235.*


*( ) هو أبو العباس، أحمد بن إدريس القرافي الصنهاجي، رئيس المالكية في وقته، توفي في 684ه.*


*( ) أنوار البروق في أنواء الفروق لشهاب الدين القرافي: 4/204.*


*( ) هو المبارك بن الأثير، محدث، ولد في 544ه وتوفي في 606ه؛ وهو أخو ابن الأثير المؤرخ.*


*( ) النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر لمجد الدين ابن الأثير: مادة بدع.*


*( ) البيان والتحصيل لأبي الوليد ابن رشد.*


*( ) هو أبو العباس، أحمد بن يحيى الونشريسي؛ من أعلام المذهب المالكي، توفي في 914ه.*


*( ) هو أبو عبد الله، محمد بن عرفة الورغمي التونسي، ولد في 716ه وتوفي في 748ه.*


*( ) هو محمد بن أحمد البطرني التونسي، فقيه ومحدث، ولد في 702ه وتوفي في 793ه.* 


*( ) المعيار المعرب: 8/249.*


*( )حاشية ابن عابدين: 4/364؛ المبسوط للسرخسي: 13/14؛ قواعد الفقه للمجددي: 1/74.*


*( ) هو أبو مهدي عيسى السكتاني، متكلم وفقيه مالكي، ولد بمراكش، وبها أفتى وقضى، توفي سنة 1062ه.*


*( ) فتح الجليل الصمد في شرح التكميل والمعتمد لأبي عبد الله محمد السجلماسي: ص.6.*


*( ) هو إبراهيم بن موسى الغرناطي الشهير بالشاطبي، أصولي من أئمة المالكية؛ توفي في 790ه.*


*( ) فتاوى الإمام أبي إسحاق الشاطبي: 150.*


*( ) هو أبو عمر، يوسف بن عبد الله النمري، محدث نظار، ولد في 368ه وتوفي في 463ه.*


*( )العرف والعمل في المذهب المالكي ومفهومهما لدى علماء المغرب، د.عمر الجيدي: 362.*


*( ) المعيار المعرب: 2/196.*


*( ) هو أبو الوليد، محمد بن رشد، قاضي الجماعة بقرطبة ومفتيها؛ له كتاب "البيان والتحصيل"، توفي في 520ه.*


*( ) البيان والتحصيل لابن رشد.*


*( ) هو أبو عبد الله محمد البناني، من كبار الفقهاء، تولى قضاء طنجة والصويرة وغيرها، توفي في 1307ه.*


*( ) حاشية الدسوقي: 1/198*


*( ) المعيار المعرب: 1/155. والمراد بالحديث: "ما اجتمع قوم..." السابق تخريجه.* 


*( ) هو أبو الحسن، علي المعافري، المعروف بالقابسي، أول من أدخل صحيح البخاري إلى افريقية، وسنده مذكور في أوائل "فتح الباري"، ولد في 324ه وتوفي في: 403ه.*


*( )المصدر السابق: 8/249.*


*( ) نفسه.*


*( ) الأشباه والنظائر للسيوطي: 175.*


*( ) هو أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفلاني السجلماسي، فقيه بارع في تحرير الأحكام والنوازل، توفي في 1214ه.*


*( ) فتح الجليل: ص.6.*


*( ) هو أبو محمد عبد الله المجاصي، محدث وفقيه أصولي، كان خطيبا بتلمسان، وهو من شيوخ المقري الجد.*
*ملاحظة: هذا المقال نشر في مجلة رسالة المسجد التي تصدرها وزارة الشؤون الدينية والأوقاف بالجزائر*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بالنسبة للحديث الذي أوردته الأخت جمانة في التسبيح على الحصا أقول لها أنا اشترطت حديث صحيح وليس حديث موجود في الكتب وهناك فرق طبعا بين الأمرين وإلا فهذا الحديث نعرف أنه موجود لكن ابذلي جهد وانقلي لنا قول عالم معتبر في تصحيحه ثم نتحدث بارك الله فيك  
*[**quote**]*  
*فيا اختي؛ أم عبد الرحمان، لعلك توضحي كيف استنبطت ذلك الفهم من كلام النووي -رحمه الله- و لعلك تطّالعي هاته الفتوى و إن كانت نسبت لشخص لا أعرفه و لكن أنقلها لك لعلي أعرف رأيك فيما نسبه للنووي بفهم يغاير فهمك: حيث قال :* 
*[**quote**]* 
*حياك الله أيها الأخ الفاضل وأعتذر لم أقرأ مشاركتكم إلا الآن* 

لم أستنبطه بفهمي بل هو كلام النووي في التبيان وهو كتاب ورقي بين يدي أنقل منه لأني وجدت اختلافا بينه وبين الموجود في مكتبة المشكاة الإسلامية على النت : 
" فصل استحباب قراءة الجماعة مجتمعين وفضل القارئين من الجماعة والسامعين وبيان فضيلة من جمعهم عليها وحرصهم وندبهم :
اعلم أن قراءة الجماعة مجتمعين مستحبة بالدلائل الظاهرة وأفعال السلف والخلف المتظاهرة فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من وراية أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنهما أنه قال .....(وجعل يعدد الأدلة على فضل الاجتماع ) ثم قال النووي في نفس الباب:
"وأما ما روى ابن أبي داود عن الضحاك بن عبد الرحمن بن عزرب أنه أنكر هذه الدراسة وقال ما رأيت ولا سمعت ، وقد أدركت أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني ما رأيت أحد فعلها وعن وهب قال : قلت لمالك أرأيت القوم يجتمعون فيقرأون جميعا سورة واحدة حتى يختموها فأنكر ذلك وعابه فهذا الانكار منهما مخالف لما كان عليه السلف والخلف ولما يقتضيه الدليل فهو متروك والاعتماد على ما تقدم من استحبابها ،لكن القراءة في حال الاجتماع لها شروط قدمناها ينبغي أن يعتنى بها والله أعلم ." اهـ
ثم قال في الفصل الذي يليه :
فصل في الإدارة بالقرآن وهو أن يجتمع جماعة يقرأ بعضهم عشرا أو جزءا أو غير ذلك ثم يسكت ويقرأ الآخر من حيث انتهى الأول وهذا جائز حسن ةقد سئل مالك رحمه الله ورضي الله تعال عنه فقال لا بأس به " اهــ من التبيان

فلو نظرنا في تفسير النووي + كلامه في التبيان لوجدنا أن الانكار من مالك منصب على التدارس في المسجد جماعة ، وليس على الادارة بالقرآن ولهذا قال وهو مخالف للحديث الصحيح ، 
وإلا فكيف يكون مالك مخالفا للحديث الصحيح في قول النووي في صحيح مسلم ؟؟:
وقال النووي في شرح مسلم :
‏قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله تعالى ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة , وغشيتهمالرحمة ) ‏
‏قيل : المراد بالسكينة هنا : الرحمة , وهو الذي اختاره القاضي عياض , وهو ضعيف , لعطف الرحمة عليه , وقيل : الطمأنينة والوقار وهو أحسن , وفي هذا : دليل لفضل الاجتماع على تلاوة القرآن في المسجد , وهو مذهبنا ومذهب الجمهور , وقالمالك : يكره , وتأوله بعض أصحابه " اهـ 

يعني كلام النووي في التبيان + كلامه في شرح مسلم يوضح بعضه بعضا

وإن كان كلامي خطأ فالله يغفر لنا ولكم وليست هذه النقطة دليل المسألة ولا تفت في عضد المانعين في ظني والله تعالى أعلم 




ثم بالنسبة لما أروده الأخ الفاضل من فتاوى الشيخ عيسى قد قرأتها من قبل أثناء البحث ، وما جعلني أعرض عنها هو اغفاله لأقوى دليل في الموضوع 
فقد اعتبر أن أقوى دليل هو أقوال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النهي عن البدعة 

وبالفعل هذه أدلة قوية للمانعين لكنها عامة ففي رأيي أقوى دليل هو نهي ابن مسعود لأهل الحلق الذي ذكرته أثناء الحوار وهو الذي يعد دليلا تطبيقيا لهذه الأحاديث السابقة واعراض أي باحث عنه أثناء دراسته للمسألة أو أشباهها يعد حيدة منه عن الرد عليه لأنه في الواقع لا رد مقنع عليه .

ويكفي اعتبار هذا الأسلوب في القراءة تدين خاص بأهل المغرب للقول بمنعه فليس أهل المغرب متميزون عن أهل الإسلام ولا ينبغي لهم مخالفة جماعة المسلمين والتميز عنهم بفعل أبدا ، لا لهم هذا ولا لغيرهم بل نحن أمة واحدة .

وللعلم أنا أقول أن هذا الفعل بدعة بناء على شرح الإمام الشاطبي في الاعتصام فهو يفرق بين البدعة والمحرم ، المحرم ما ورد فيه نص بالنهي ، أما البدعة فهو الفعل الذي يتعبد به الإنسان ولم يرد فيه نص بالفعل . ونهي ابن مسعود دليل على الحكم بالبدعة على هذه الأفعال وأشباهها .



ثم أيها الإخوة الأفاضل كلمة على الهامش:

الصحابة أحرص الناس على الخير 

والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأل جهدا في البلاغ

فما بالنا نريد أن نتعبد بأسلوب مختلف ؟

يعني هل فعلنا كل السنن التي بلغتنا عنهم ؟

أيها الإخوة الأفاضل 

إذا عملنا بكل السنن التي وردت عنهم نبحث بعد ذلك (إن بقي فينا جهد )عن انشاء أمر لم يكن على عهدهم !

فلو كان ثم خيرا فهم أحرص الناس عليه وأسرع الناس إليه 

فكل خير في اتباع من سلف وكل شر في ابتداع من خلف 

والبدعة من شرها أنها تهدم السنن 

يعني لو نظرنا للكعبة والطواف تجد الناس يتمسحون بالأستار وكل جزء فيها فتتبعتهم بعيني فوجدت هؤلاء بالذات ويتركون مسح الركن اليماني ! بل يقبل البعض الأخر الركن اليماني ويتركون مسحه ! فوالله ما ابتدع قوم بدعة إلا تركوا مثلها سنة !! 

والقارئين بالاجتماع بصوت واحد لا نجدهم تخشع أصواتهم ويبكون عند القراءة ولا أظن أن الواحد منهم سيعيد قراءة الآية مرة بعد مرة تدبرا لها لأنه ببساطة هو يقرأ ترسلا مع الجماعة ولم نعهد خشوعا جماعيا وبكاءا جماعيا لنفس الآية سبحانك ربي إلا لو قرأ قارئ واحد والباقي ينصتون فيتفاعلون مع قراءته .
ولهذا القراءة الجماعية جائزة عند الدراسة لأن عند الدراسة لا نتعبد بالاجتماع بل هو مقام تعليم .

ولاحظ أنني لا أستدل بهذا على التحريم أو البدعة ولكن أدلل لكم أن البدع تهدم السنن .
ولعل من المفيد قراءة كتاب الاعتصام للشاطبي بارك الله فيكم فهو كتاب جامع ماتع لمسائل البدع وأصول التعرف عليها 

وفي الأخير أقول ما هو السبيل الأسلم للدين ؟
أن نقرأ جماعة أو لا ننكر ثم نأتي يوم القيامة فنجد فعلنا هباء منثورا(احتمال ضعوه في الحسبان ) ؟ أم نفعل ما فعله من قبلنا من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم ثم إن وقفنا بين يدي الله تعالى نقول يا رب أخذنا ديننا عن هؤلاء وفعلنا فعلهم فاحشرنا معهم (ومضمون أين يكون هؤلاء الصحابة طبعا)؟

يعني لو اتضح يوم القيامة أن هذه القراءة بدعة فقد أضعنا أوقاتنا وأعمارنا في ..لا شيء

يعني خلينا في المضمون كما يقال ، وهو قوله تعالى " رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه" والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وأعتذر عن الإطالة

----------


## جمانة انس

> بالنسبة للحديث الذي أوردته الأخت جمانة في التسبيح على الحصا أقول لها أنا اشترطت حديث صحيح وليس حديث موجود في الكتب وهناك فرق طبعا بين الأمرين وإلا فهذا الحديث نعرف أنه موجود لكن ابذلي جهد وانقلي لنا قول عالم معتبر في تصحيحه ثم نتحدث بارك الله فيك


اجابة سر يعة
رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه 
ورواه ابوداود في سننه
واترك التوسع لمن ير غب

----------


## أعراب ياسين

بارك الله فيكم ...

أختي؛ أم عبد الرحمان، لم أخرج بنفس نتيجتك في كلام النووي الذي هو في صحيح مسلم عندما علّق على حديث فضل الإجتماع على قراءة القرآن الكريم، و أرى بأنّ كلامه غير واضح في تحرير مذهب الإمام مالك في خصوص مسألتنا، و حتى ما نقلتي من كتابه الآخر فلم يوضح لي الأمر بعد؛فيما استفسرته منك، و أرى بأنّ الإحتمال الآخر الذي قرّره ذلك الشخص الذي نقلت كلامه في فهم كلام النووي أظن أنّه مازال واردا و قائمافالرجاء إن كان بإمكانك أن تدعمي فهمك لكلام النووي و كلام مالك رحمهما الله بقول عالم أن تفعلي و سأكون مسرورا أكثر ؟ و جزاك الله خيرا

و هذا كلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- في كتاب الفتاوى الكبرى، طبعة دار المعرفة : "..و قراءة الإدارة حسنة عند أكثر العلماء و من قراءة الإدارة قراءتهم مجتمعين بصوت واحد و للمالكيَة وجهان في كراهتها و كرَهها مالك و أمَا قراءة واحد و الباقون يستمعون له فلا يكره بغير خلاف.." : 

و فيه تصريح من طرف هذا العلم على أنّ الإمام مالك كره القراءة بالإدارة و التي منها القراءة بصوت واحد و أنّ الخلاف حصل في هذا النوع من القراءة بغض النظر عن المكان و ليس في هل يجوز هذا الفعل في المسجد أم لا ؟

و المقصود هو فهم كلام أهل العلم من الذين سبقونا من أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة على وجهه لكي نستعين بفهمهم على فهم النصوص الشرعية لذا فتحرير مذهب الإمام مالك -رحمه الله- مهم و هو من هو في العلم و الفقه في اللغة العربية و مخالطته لأهل المدينة.

بخصوص الأثر الثابت عن عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- فهناك 3 أمور : 
- تسبيح بالحصى،
- تسبيح جماعي : و لكن ليس بمذكور في هذا التسبيح الجماعي : 
أ- هل كل واحد منهم كان يسبح في نفسه أم يجهر،
ب- و في حالة جهرهم جميعا ليس بمذكور هل كانوا يسبحون بنفس الوقت و بنفس النفس و الإيقاع أم كان كل واحد منهم يسبح دون مراعاة الآخرين حتى و إن تداخلت الأصوات أم كانوا يستخدمون طريق التسبيح بالإدارة بأن يسبح أحدهم بضعة تسبيحات ثم يتوقف و يسبح الذي بعده و هكذا إلى أن يكملوا.

فأثر عبد الله بن مسعود -رحمه الله- هو كلام عن حادثة عين تتنازعها عدة احتمالات بخصوص مسألتنا هاته و لا أظن أنّ موقفه ذلك صريح في إنكار صورة شبيه بالصورة التي نتكلم عنها في قراءة القرآن الكريم لا سيما إذا علمنا ما يلي : 




> وفي صحيح البخاري (كتاب العيدين/باب فضل العمل في أيام التشريق) : (وقال ابن عباس: {ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات} في أيام العشر، والأيام المعدودات أيام التشريق. وكان ابن عمر وأبو هريرة يخرجان إلى السوق في أيام العشر يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما) ا.هـ.


قال الشيخ عبد الله سعد -حفظه الله- عند تعليقه على هذا الكلام : 



> قال ابن رجب في «الفتح» (9/8) : (وأما ما ذكره البخاري عن ابن عمر وأبي هريرة ، فهو من رواية سلام أبي المنذر، عن حميد الأعرج، عن مجاهد أن ابن عمر وأبا هريرة كانا يخرجان في العشر إلى السوق يكبران، لا يخرجان إلاّ لذلك .
> خرجه أبو بكر عبد العزيز بن جعفر في كتاب «الشافي»، وأبو بكر المروزي القاضي في كتاب «العيدين».
> ورواه عفان : نا سلام أبو المنذر...فذكره. ولفظه : «كان أبو هريرة وابن عمر يأتيان السوق أيام العشر، فيكبران ويكبر الناس معهما، ولا يأتيان لشيء إلا لذلك) ا.هـ وينظر: «اللطائف» (ص:475).
> قلت: وهذا إسناد حسن، رجاله ثقات سوى سَلاّم؛ وهو ابن سليمان المزني المقرئ النحوي الكوفي، مختلف فيه، والراجح أنه لا بأس به، وقد أنكر عليه شيء يتعلق بالقراءة، قال أبو داود: «ليس به بأس، أنكر عليه حديث داود عن عامر في القراءة».


و في هذا تسويغ لذكر جماعي من صحابيين -رضي الله عنهما- و بالتالي فإنكار عبد الله بن مسعود -رحمه الله- على من انكر عليهم ربما قد ينصب إلى أمر آخر كإنكار إستعمال الحصيات في هذا التسبيح بنية الخشية من أن تضيع حسناتهم فكأنّما فهم عبد الله بن مسعود تلك الخشية في تصرفاتهم و لعل هذا ما يفسر قوله : " و أنا الضامن بأن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء".

غير أني أقول : قد ثبت عدم أفضلية هاته الطريقة في قراءة القرآن بصوت واحد و نسق واحد في بيئة مثل بيئة الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من أدلة أخرى و لكن أبقى بحاجة إلى تحرير المسألة من طرف الإخوة في مسألة الحفظ و المراجعة و عن استعمال تلك الطريقة في القراءة في بلدان المغرب العربي لمن يستعملها بنية أنّها (مصلحة مرسلة في بعض البيئات على حسب ظنه) بغرض تحفيز عوام تلك البيئات على قراءة القرآن و تمرينهم على قراءته و إعانتهم على عدم هجره و من باب مراعاة العرف و ظروف الواقع الذي يعايشه و نحن نعلم بأنّ هناك أمور في بيئة السلف قد تكون مرجوحة و لكن قد تصبح راجحة في بيئات أخرى و ظروف أخرى.

فنرجو مزيد بيان من الإخوة و التعمق أكثر في مباحثة المسألة ؟ و شكرا

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> *أما الدكتور رشيد بن عيسى الاطار بوزارة الشؤون الدينية والأوقاف بالجزائر فيرى هذه القراءة بهذه الاجابة*
> 
> 
> *حكم قراءة القرآن جماعةً على طريقة ( الحزب الراتب ) - د. محمد عيسى*
> 
> 
> *القرآن الكريم كلام الله تبارك وتعالى، هو الذي لم تنته الجنّ إذ سمعته أن قالوا: ?إنا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا?(الجن/ 01) من علم علمَه سبق، ومن قال به صدق، ومن حكم به عدل، ومن عمل به أجر، ومن دعا إليه هدي إلى صراط مستقيم.*
> 
> 
> ...


المقال مبني على تحقيق شروط البدعة الحقيقية وهذه تعد حيدة عن محل النزاع  إذ كان الواجب أن يقوم الدكتور بتحقيق شروط  البدعة الإضافية !!كما أنّ وصفه لإنكار بدعة القراءة الجماعية للقرآن الكريم على صوت واحد بالبدعة  هو قلب لقواعد الإستدلال فالأصل هو بقاء ما كان على ما كان حتى يرد الناقل والأصل في العبادات الحضر فلا ينقلها عن هذا الوصف إلاّ دليل صحيح صريح أمْا عدا ذلك فليس للدكتور به متعلّق فليشحذ همته للظفر بدليل ولن يستطيع  .. إذ .. لا دليل

----------


## أعراب ياسين

أخي الكريم؛ العاصمي من الجزائر، لعل الضوابط الأخرى في ما أسميته أنت بدعة إضافية هو يراها تعود إلى شرطاه الأساسين في تعريفه للبدعة.

و كما تلاحظ فهذا الشخص -وفقه الله- سعى إلى أن لا يفهم النصوص الشرعية بفهم مستقل عن من سلفه من العلماء و هو مشكور على ذلك، و إنما نقل لك فهم من سلفه من بعض العلماء للأحاديث التي استدل بها من استحسن تلك الطريقة بالنسبة لبيئة تلك البلاد المغربية و فق ظروفهم لحاجتهم إليها فهو يرى أنّ قراءة القرآن بتلك الطريقة في تلك البيئات أولى من هجران القرآن ...

و قد حاول أن يقدم توجيها آخر لكلام الإمام مالك لا يتعارض مع توجيه من نقل كلامهم من سلفه من العلماء و حمل إنكار بعض العلماء على تلك الطريقة على العلل التي ذكروها و التي إن زالت فلا وجه لإنكار الأمر و تكلم عن قضية أخف الأضرار و كأنّ تلك الطريقة المتبعة فيها دفع لضرر أكبر في بلاد المغرب العربي.

فلا أرى أنّه قد حاد عن محل النزاع و أرى من الخطأ إسقاط كلامه بطريقة تعليقك أخي العاصمي و مع ذلك فأنا أرى بأنه ينقص كلامه تأصيل المسألة جيدا و و تعمق أكبر و ربما عذره في ذلك أنّ ذلك هو مبلغه من العلم ...

 و إن كنت متوقف في ما رجحه و أرى بأنّ دراسة المسألة يحتاج إلى غوص أكثر و لستُ أوافقه في طريقته كلامه على إخواننا الذي تصدروا لإنكار تلك الطريقة في قراءة الحزب الراتب في الجزائر و إن كان قد يكون في كلامه عليهم شيء من الصحة لأنّ على العوام و المبتدئين من طلبة العلم و الأقليات أن يراعوا آداب الخلاف و فقه الأقليات و ملابسات و ظروف من ينكرون عليهم.

فنرجو من الإخوة أن يوضحوا لنا المسألة أكثر ؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للأخت جمانة هذا ليس نقلا للتصحيح هذا نقل للتخريج وأنا طلبت نقل لتصحيح عالم معتبر وليس للتخريج وإلا فلا يخفى عليك أنه ليس كل ما ورد في كتب الحديث صحيح ولازال مطلبي قائما

بالنسبة للأخ أعراب ياسين كلامك يحتاج لتحقيق وبحث فلي عودة إن شاء الله

ولكن توضيح لكلام الأخ العاصمي من الجزائر ، وهو أن كلام الشيخ تصدى للبدعة الأصلية لا الإضافية ، فالبدعة الإضافية تختلف عن الأصلية من حيث أن الإضافية لها أصل لكن وصفها ليس له أصل 
ولو رجعت لكتاب الاعتصام للشاطبي سند هذا لتفريق وتأصيل الفرق بينهما والأدلة على كل منها 

فمدار الانكار على هذا النوع من القراءة هو نفس الانكار على من فعل شيء أصله صحيح لكن خصه بكيفية أو زمن معين لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة

وأستسمحكم عذرا سأعود إن شاء الله لمزيد من التفصيل لكن لو تعود لقراءة نقاشي السابق مع الأخت جمانة ستجد إجابات إن شاء الله ولا بأس من التكرار والله المستعان

----------


## أعراب ياسين

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

في إنتظار عودتك أختي، و لا داع لأن تكرري كلامك فمنقاشتك مع الأخت جمانة قد تابعتها ووعيتها و هي تذكرني بمناقشات شاهدتها كانت تحدث بين الشباب حول هاته المسألة قبل بضعة سنوات فحاولي أن تجتنبي الكلام بالأسلوب الذي يوهم بأنّ (مخالفك أو محاورك أو من يستفسر منك) لم يفهم كلامك و لم يدقق فيه فأنا لا أستسيغ هذا الأسلوب! و كلام الشاطبي حول البدعة الإضافية قد كنت اطعلت عليه و سواء أكان الكلام عن البدعة الإضافية أو البدعة الأصلية فرد الإثنان سيعود إلى هذا الضابط الذي ذكره رشيد بن عيسى-وفقه الله-: 



> والثاني: أن تناقض أصلاً من أصول الإسلام قرآنًا أو حديثًا نبويًّا شريفًا أو إجماعاً.


فالأصل في العبادات التوقيف في أصل مشروعيتها و في صفتها و هذا أصل من الأصول التي لا أن ينبغي أن نعارضها و ضابطه الثاني الذي ذكره هذا الشخص يتضمن الكلام أيضا عن البدعة الإضافة فالإشكال مع هذا الشخص ليس هنا ...

 و إنّما محل النزاع مع هذا الشخص هو في طريقة فهمه للنصوص الشرعية التي تكلمت عن فضل قراءة القرآن الكريم في جماعة فهو يرى أنّ تلك الصفة في قراءة الحزب الراتب في تلك البلاد المغربية موجودة في النصوص الشرعية و قد نقل ما يعزز فهمه من كلام بعض من سلفه من العلماء و قد غلب فهمهم على فهم من خالفهم و الخلاف معه هو في تقدير المصلحة من هذا الصنيع في بعض البيئات و هو يرى بأنّه لا يصح التضليل و التبديع في مسألة اختلافية كهاته في تلك البيئات و خاصة أنّه قد عمل بها بعض العلماء على حسب ظنه في المغرب العربي طيلة قرون.

و أود أن أستفسر منك أختي أم عبد الرحمان، هل يجوز حفظ القرآن الكريم في جماعة بصوت واحد عند الحاجة مع ذكر دليلك ؟ أرجو أن تجيبيني على هذا الإستفسار قبل أن تعلقي على باقي كلامي لأني للآن لا أعرف هل أنت تمنعين من القراءة الجماعية بصوت و إيقاع واحد في جميع الحالات حتى في حالة الحفظ و المراجعة أم لا -فللآن لم يتحرر لي مذهبك يا أختي أم عبد الرحمان- ؟

و بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> في إنتظار عودتك أختي، و لا داع لأن تكرري كلامك فمنقاشتك مع الأخت جمانة قد تابعتها ووعيتها و هي تذكرني بالمناقشات التي كانت تحدث بين الشباب حول هاته المسألة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا لا أدري أهذا تنقص أم اهداء للعيوب وعلى كل حال الحمد لله الذي قيض لنا من ينتقد كلامنا لكي لا يصيبنا العجب فبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا أهديتم لنا عيوبنا فنصلحها أو أهديتم لنا حسناتكم فنقبلها شاكرين ، وفي كل خير.




> و كلام الشاطبي حول البدعة الإضافية قد كنت اطلعت عليه 
> و سواء أكان الكلام عن البدعة الإضافية أو البدعة الأصلية فرد الإثنان سيعود إلى هذا الضابط الذي ذكره رشيد بن عيسى-وفقه الله-: 
> والثاني: أن تناقض أصلاً من أصول الإسلام قرآنًا أو حديثًا نبويًّا شريفًا أو إجماعاً.


معذرة ، ليس هذا ضابط البدعة ، لأن البدعة هو إحداث ، أما إذا ناقضت فهي معصية أو شرك بحسب الفعل والقول 
فالبدعة هي التعبد لله بما لم يشرعه الله بغرض التقرب لله ، وضع خط تحت كلمة تعبد 

فالأصل في مسائل الدنيا الإباحة والأصل في العبادات التوقف إلى أن يرد الدليل هذا باختصار كلام الشاطبي في الاعتصام 
إذا الضابط الذي ذكره الشيخ عيسى لا يوافق ما جاء في الاعتصام أم أنكم ترون أن فهمي خطأ أيضا؟




> و الإشكال ليس هنا فمحل النزاع مع هذا الشخص هو في طريقة فهمه للنصوص الشرعية التي تكلمت عن فضل قراءة القرآن الكريم في جماعة و في تقدير المصلحة من هذا الصنيع في بعض البيئات


الإشكال في رأيي هل يجوز التعبد بشيء لم يفعله الصحابة للمصلحة؟ هذا هو الاشكال فلو فتحنا الباب لتفسير القرآن بغير تفسير الصحابة لا سيما في مسائل العبادات فهذا يؤدي إلى انشاء دين جديد نسأل الله العافية 
اتبعوا ولا تبتدعوا فقد كفيتم وما لم يكن يومئذ دين فهو ليس اليوم دين .




> و هو يرى بأنّه لا يصح التضليل و التبديع في مسألة اختلافية كهاته و قد عمل بها طيلة قرون بعض العلماء على حسب ظنه في المغرب العربي.


مع كامل احترامي لكم ، عندما أقول هذا بدعة أو يحكم عالم أن هذا الفعل بدعة فهذا لا يستلزم التبديع والتهمة بالضلال للعالم المجتهد الذي أخطأ في نظري.
وإلا فالخلاف موجود وثابت في كثير من المسائل واطلاق القول بأن هذا الفعل بدعة لا يستلزم تبديع المخالف .
فلو لاحظت أنا لم أقل للأخت جمانة أنت مبتدعة ولا تلفظت بلفظ فيه تنقص للشيخ عيسى ، بل أنت تتحدث عنه باعتبار أنه (شخص) رغم أن ظاهر كلامك أنك توافقه ، وأنا لما قرأت صفته لازلت أقول الشيخ عيسى .
فكوني أنكر على فاعل فعلا عمله أراه بدعة أو أقول هذه بدعة لا يستلزم أن أقول أنت مبتدع وضال ومضل وإن شاء الله في النار ، فلعله مجتهد ورع مخلص أخطأ فهو مأجور إن شاء الله ولعله مقلد مذهبي اتبع مذهبا وقلد عالما فلعله معذور ......الخ
فكما أن اطلاق القول بأن هذا الفعل كفر وهذا القول كفر لا يستلزم تكفير المعين فأيضا اطلاق القول بأن هذه بدعة لا يستلزم تفسيق وتبديع الفاعل فليس كل من وقع في البدعة يستحق اسم المبتدع هكذا باطلاق.




> و أود أن أستفسر منك أختي أم عبد الرحمان، هل يجوز حفظ القرآن الكريم في جماعة بصوت واحد عند الحاجة مع ذكر دليلك ؟ أرجو أن تجيبيني على هذا الإستفسار قبل أن تعلقي على باقي كلامي لأني للآن لا أعرف هل أنت تمنعين من القراءة الجماعية بصوت و إيقاع واحد في جميع الحالات حتى في حالة الحفظ و المراجعة أم لا -فللآن لم يتحرر لي مذهبك يا أختي أم الرحمان- ؟


صدقا أيها الأخ الفاضل أنهيت عملا وعدت لأبحث عما طرحته فوجدت مشاركتك

وعجبا أنك تقول أنك لم يتحرر لك مذهبي رغم قراءتك للنقاش، فقد كررت أكثر من مرة أن القراءة الجماعية في مقام التعليم لا بأس بها لأننا لا نتعبد بالوسيلة التعليمية ، وهو عين الرد على كلام الشيخ عيسى أيضا في انتقاده تخصيص يوم للتعلم أو طلب العلم من الشريط ، يعني تسمع تقرأ تردد جماعي فردي شريط كتاب يوم الثلاثاء يوم الخميس افعل ما يناسبك للتعلم ، أما لو أردت أن تتعبد بهذا التخصيص فهنا نقول لحظة ما هو الدليل 

وأنت تطلب الدليل وأنا أقول لك ائتني بدليل على أن ركوب السيارة من بيتك للمسجد في صلاة الجماعة حلال ! السيارة وسيلة والقراءة الجماعية للتعليم وسيلة تناسب أو لا تناسب الشخص وكلاهما يبقى على الأصل وهو الإباحة لأن وسائل الدنيا الاصل فيها الإباحة وأعني بوسائل الدنيا هنا ما لا يتعبد به لله.

أما أن تقرأ وردك تعبدا جماعة إذا أنت تتعبد بالاجتماع وتستدل عليه من القرآن والسنة فهنا نقول الأصل فيه التوقف إلى أن يرد الدليل لأن العبادات وكيفياتها لابد لها من دليل لأصلها ولكيفياتها لا مجرد دليل على الأصل وترك للكيف .

ببساطة أقول لك : الطواف حول الكعبة مستحب وهو مكون من قسمين :
الطواف ، والكعبة

فهل يقول عاقل يجوز الطواف مطلقا حول أي شيء للمصلحة ؟ ونستدل بقوله تعالى : "وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق " ونقول ذكر بيت عتيق إذا أي بيت عتيق يجوز الطواف حوله واللغة تحتمل هذا والمهم تحقيق المصالح والطواف حول أي بيت عتيق لا يناقض أصلا من أصول الدين فنحن نطوف ونذكر الله لا غيره ولا نعبد هذا البيت العتيق ومثل حالنا مثل حال الذي يطوف حول الكعبة.
رغم أن الطواف مستحب لكن ليس كل طواف حول كل بيت عتيق بل الطواف حول الكعبة.

كذلك الاجتماع للقراءة مستحب 
لدينا قسمين :
الاجتماع ، والقراءة 

فهل كل اجتماع للقراءة مستحب؟
أم الاجتماع على الهيئة التي كان عليها السلف ؟

أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبتك عن سؤالك قبل التعليق على المشاركة السابقة 

وسؤال الله يصلح حالنا وحالكم ، ألا ترى أن القول بقراءة الورد جماعة يعد قولا بأن الله تعالى يحب هذا الفعل ؟ فكيف نستطيع أن نتعبد به بدون دليل صريح أو فعل من السلف صريح؟ هذا أراه تقولا على الله بغير علم

أسأل الله تعالى أن ييسر لنا الوقت الباقي في مناقشة مشاركتكم السابقة.

----------


## أعراب ياسين

شكرا على تعليقك ..

و أما بخصوص تعريفه للبدعة فقد اشترط مع ذلك أن يكون الفعل محدثا و ذاك تعريفه و هناك خلاف بين العلماء في تعريف البدعة و لا يؤثر هذا كثيرا على كلامنا لأنّ الجميع متفقين على هذا هاته القاعدة : 

الأصل في العبادات التوقيف في أصل مشروعيتها و في صفتها و هذا أصل من الأصول التي لا أن ينبغي أن نعارضها

و غاية كلامي من ما نقلته عن ضابطه تبيين بأنّه لم يحد عن محل النزاع، و أضيف أيضا من الشروط التي يضيفها بعض العلماء للحكم على فعل ما بأنّه بدعة أن لا يكون مسألة اختلافية يسوغ فيها الإختلاف.

و قد كنت بحاجة للإستفسار منك عن مذهبك في مسألة جواز قراءة القرآن الكريم جماعة بصوت واحد بنية الحفظ عند الحاجة لكي أسمع جواب صريح على ذلك لأنّه صحيح قد أجزت فيما سبق القراءة الجماعية و لكنك لم تحددي أي نوع من القراءة الجماعية قد أجزت لهذا لم يكن قد تحرر لي مذهبك جيدا في المسألة.

و أرى أنّك تعتبرين قراءة القرآن الكريم بنية الحفظ من العادات و ليس من العبادات، فأصبح عندنا حالاتين :

حالة تكون فيها طريقة قراءة القرآن الكريم عبادة و لا يجوز أن يُبتدع في صفة القراءة، 
و حالة تكون فيها طريقة قراءة القرآن الكريم عادة و يجوز الإحداث في طريقة هاته القراءة.

لست أدري أتوافقينني على فهمي هذا الذي فهمته من كلامك أم لا و إن كنت موافقة فلو تستشهدين بكلام من سبقنا من علماء للتدليل على صحة هذا التصنيف ؟  و هنا يرد سؤال ما الضابط في التفريق بين العادات و العبادات ؟؟

و أما باقي تعليقك فالجواب عليه سيكون متفرعا بناءا على جوابك على هذا الإستفسار.

و بارك الله فيك.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أختي؛ أم عبد الرحمان، لم أخرج بنفس نتيجتك في كلام النووي الذي هو في صحيح مسلم عندما علّق على حديث فضل الإجتماع على قراءة القرآن الكريم، و أرى بأنّ كلامه غير واضح في تحرير مذهب الإمام مالك في خصوص مسألتنا، و حتى ما نقلتي من كتابه الآخر فلم يوضح لي الأمر بعد؛فيما استفسرته منك، و أرى بأنّ الإحتمال الآخر الذي قرّره ذلك الشخص الذي نقلت كلامه في فهم كلام النووي أظن أنّه مازال واردا و قائمافالرجاء إن كان بإمكانك أن تدعمي فهمك لكلام النووي و كلام مالك رحمهما الله بقول عالم أن تفعلي و سأكون مسرورا أكثر ؟ و جزاك الله خيرا


طبعا هذا الكلام يستغرق مني البحث فيه كثير من الوقت فأقول لك حاليا ، بفرض أن الإمام مالك كره الاجتماع على القراءة بصوت واحد (لأنه قال لا بأس في الإدارة بالقرآن بمعنى واحد يقرأ وأخرين يستمعون ) بفرض ذلك هل هذه الكراهية يقال عنها أنها تخالف الحديث الصحيح؟ 
وبفرض ذلك فغاية ما ستصل إليه هو أن تثبت الخلاف ونعود من البداية ما هو الدليل للترجيح ....الخ




> و هذا كلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- في كتاب الفتاوى الكبرى، طبعة دار المعرفة : "..و قراءة الإدارة حسنة عند أكثر العلماء و من قراءة الإدارة قراءتهم مجتمعين بصوت واحد و للمالكيَة وجهان في كراهتها و كرَهها مالك و أمَا قراءة واحد و الباقون يستمعون له فلا يكره بغير خلاف.." :


معذرة أحببت أن أنقل كلام ابن تيمية كاملا :
" وَقِرَاءَةُ الْإِدَارَةِ حَسَنَةٌ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَمِنْ قِرَاءَةِ الْإِدَارَةِ قِرَاءَتُهُمْ مُجْتَمَعِينَ بِصَوْتٍ وَاحِدٍ وَلِلْمَالِكِيّ  َةِ وَجْهَانِ فِي كَرَاهَتِهَا، وَكَرِهَهَا مَالِكٌ، وَأَمَّا قِرَاءَةُ وَاحِدٍ وَالْبَاقُونَ يَتَسَمَّعُونَ لَهُ فَلَا يُكْرَهُ بِغَيْرِ خِلَافٍ وَهِيَ مُسْتَحَبَّةٌ، وَهِيَ الَّتِي كَانَ الصَّحَابَةُ يَفْعَلُونَهَا: كَأَبِي مُوسَى وَغَيْرِهِ. وَتَعْلِيمُ الْقُرْآنِ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ، إذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِ ضَرَرٌ عَلَى الْمَسْجِدِ وَأَهْلِهِ، بَلْ يُسْتَحَبُّ تَعْلِيمُ الْقُرْآنِ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ." اهـ

فسياق الكلام أن الإدارة عامة حسنة عند العلماء ، ثم قسمها ثم قرر الخلاف عند المالكية في الأولى ، ثم جزم باستحباب النوع الثاني وذكر أنها فعل الصحابة ، إذا الأخرى ليست فعل الصحابة ؟؟؟ والأولى فعل من ؟ وما هو الخلاف عند المالكية ؟ وما هو قول المذاهب الأخرى ؟ بل ما ترجيح ابن تيمية ؟

 وأنا فهمي لهذا الكلام أن الإدارة حسنة ثم ماهي الإدارة المقصودة ؟ قال يوجد نوعين الأول عند المالكية خلاف فيه ، والثاني اجتمعوا على استحبابه لأنه فعل اصحابة وعهدي بابن تيمية أنه إذا ورد الأثر قال سمعنا وأطعنا فمادام هذا النوع الثاني هو ما فعله الصحابة فهو المستحب وهو المقصود بأن حسن عند أكثر العلماء .




> و فيه تصريح من طرف هذا العلم على أنّ الإمام مالك كره القراءة بالإدارة و التي منها القراءة بصوت واحد و أنّ الخلاف حصل في هذا النوع من القراءة بغض النظر عن المكان و ليس في هل يجوز هذا الفعل في المسجد أم لا ؟


طيب ثم ماذا ؟ أثبت معك الخلاف ، ثم ماذا ؟ كيف سترجح ؟ بالأدلة وفعل الصحابة أم بعدد العلماء ومطلق أقوالهم ؟ في هذه المسائل الخلافية أنظر ماذا فعل الصحابة وأتبعه وأقول أن خلافهم بدعة وأن اتباعهم أسلم فأستريح من العناء والحمد لله ويوم القيامة أسأل الله أن يحشرني معهم باتباعي لهم :" والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان".




> و المقصود هو فهم كلام أهل العلم من الذين سبقونا من أهل القرون الثلاثة المفضلة على وجهه لكي نستعين بفهمهم على فهم النصوص الشرعية لذا فتحرير مذهب الإمام مالك -رحمه الله- مهم و هو من هو في العلم و الفقه في اللغة العربية و مخالطته لأهل المدينة.


طيب لو اتبعنا كلامك ، فالظاهر أن تحرير مذهب مالك الكراهة والغريب أن المغاربة على مذهب مالك لكن اعتبروا القضية قضية قومية وتمايز عن الأخرين ! وبما أن طريقتك ما شاء الله هي طريقة الفقهاء فأكيد يمكنك الغوض في كتبهم واستخراج اللآلئ فهلا نقلت لنا بعض أقوالهم في الاستحباب مثلا مع الأدلة أو حتى أقوال في الإباحة لكن على أن تكون صريحة . لأنه حتى كلام ابن تيمية قد يقول فيه قائل أنه ورد الاحتمال. وهل لي أن أشترط أن تكون هذه الأدلة صريحة؟




> بخصوص الأثر الثابت عن عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- فهناك 3 أمور : 
> - تسبيح بالحصى،
> - تسبيح جماعي : و لكن ليس بمذكور في هذا التسبيح الجماعي : 
> أ- هل كل واحد منهم كان يسبح في نفسه أم يجهر،
> ب- و في حالة جهرهم جميعا ليس بمذكور هل كانوا يسبحون بنفس الوقت و بنفس النفس و الإيقاع أم كان كل واحد منهم يسبح دون مراعاة الآخرين حتى و إن تداخلت الأصوات أم كانوا يستخدمون طريق التسبيح بالإدارة بأن يسبح أحدهم بضعة تسبيحات ثم يتوقف و يسبح الذي بعده و هكذا إلى أن يكملوا.


الاستدلال بأثر ابن مسعود هو انكاره للهيئة مهما كانت ، لأن انكاره للهيئة باعتبار ان الصحابة لم يفعلوه كما جاء في كلامه لأهل الحلق وانكاره أنهم ابتدعوا دينا لم يكن على عهد النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فإنا أنهم على ملة أهدى من ملته وإما أنهم مفتتحون باب ضلالة . كلامه العام لهم دليل على انكاره للهيئة التي أحدثوها مهما كانت . ولهذا نستدل به في اطراد الانكار على كل ما خالف عمل الصحابة في العبادات




> فأثر عبد الله بن مسعود -رحمه الله- هو كلام عن حادثة عين تتنازعها عدة احتمالات بخصوص مسألتنا هاته و لا أظن أنّ موقفه ذلك صريح في إنكار صورة شبيه بالصورة التي نتكلم عنها في قراءة القرآن الكريم لا سيما إذا علمنا ما يلي :


لا ليس حادثة عين لأن انكاره عام وليس للعين يعني هو لم يخرج يقول لهم اكملوا بغير عد بل أنكر عليهم مطلق المخالفة لهدي الصحابة





> وفي صحيح البخاري (كتاب العيدين/باب فضل العمل في أيام التشريق) : (وقال ابن عباس: {ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات} في أيام العشر، والأيام المعدودات أيام التشريق. وكان ابن عمر وأبو هريرة يخرجان إلى السوق في أيام العشر يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما) ا.هـ. 
> قال الشيخ عبد الله سعد -حفظه الله- عند تعليقه على هذا الكلام : 
> 
> اقتباس:
> قال ابن رجب في «الفتح» (9/8) : (وأما ما ذكره البخاري عن ابن عمر وأبي هريرة ، فهو من رواية سلام أبي المنذر، عن حميد الأعرج، عن مجاهد أن ابن عمر وأبا هريرة كانا يخرجان في العشر إلى السوق يكبران، لا يخرجان إلاّ لذلك .
> خرجه أبو بكر عبد العزيز بن جعفر في كتاب «الشافي»، وأبو بكر المروزي القاضي في كتاب «العيدين».
> ورواه عفان : نا سلام أبو المنذر...فذكره. ولفظه : «كان أبو هريرة وابن عمر يأتيان السوق أيام العشر، فيكبران ويكبر الناس معهما، ولا يأتيان لشيء إلا لذلك) ا.هـ وينظر: «اللطائف» (ص:475).
> قلت: وهذا إسناد حسن، رجاله ثقات سوى سَلاّم؛ وهو ابن سليمان المزني المقرئ النحوي الكوفي، مختلف فيه، والراجح أنه لا بأس به، وقد أنكر عليه شيء يتعلق بالقراءة، قال أبو داود: «ليس به بأس، أنكر عليه حديث داود عن عامر في القراءة». 
> و في هذا تسويغ لذكر جماعي من صحابيين -رضي الله عنهما-


الأخ الفاضل أنا لا أنكر كل ذكر جماعي ولا كل قراءة في جماعة أنا أنكر احداث هيئة لم تكن على عهد الصحابة ولكي نخرج من هذا النقاش بفائدة أقول لك :
لن أخوض معك فيما سبق على التفصيل بل سأقول على الإجمال : ثبت عندك انهما كبرا في السوق في العشر فكبر في السوق في العشر ، ثبت عندك أنهم قرأوا بالادارة بالقرآن بمعنى واحد يقرأ والأخرون يستمعون افعل مثلهم ، فهم على الهدي النبوي وهم مشهود لهم بالجنة وهم مشهود لهم بالرضا الرباني وأن متبعهم رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه . فهذا سبيلهم فسر على الدرب ، وما أجمل كلمة ابن القيم في الفوائد ما معناه : سبقنا القوم على خيل دهم ، لو كنت على طريقهم ما أسرع اللحوق بهم"




> و بالتالي فإنكار عبد الله بن مسعود -رحمه الله- على من انكر عليهم ربما قد ينصب إلى أمر آخر كإنكار إستعمال الحصيات في هذا التسبيح بنية الخشية من أن تضيع حسناتهم فكأنّما فهم عبد الله بن مسعود تلك الخشية في تصرفاتهم و لعل هذا ما يفسر قوله : " و أنا الضامن بأن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء".


طيب أنت أنكرت عليّ فهمي لكلام الإمام مالك وربما كان انكارك في محله فلستُ معصومة ، لكن كيف تفسر أنت كلام ابن مسعود هكذا وكلامه صريح في الانكار عليهم " إنكم لعلى ملة أهدى من ملة محمد أو أنكم مفتتحون باب ضلالة" ؟؟ 
هذا الانكار عام مفادة انكار الهيئة ،
ولو سلمنا بانكاره التسبيح على الحصا فلماذا أنكر التسبيح على الحصا ؟؟ لربما كان أحدهم ينسى ، يريد أن يعد والتسبيح بحمد لله 100 مثلا وارد في السنة !! إذا ما المشكلة في العد على الحصا في نظر ابن مسعود إن لم يكن الهيئة أو الكيفية التي اجتمعوا عليها والتي لم يكن عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا صحابته ؟




> غير أني أقول : قد ثبت عدم أفضلية هاته الطريقة في قراءة القرآن بصوت واحد و نسق واحد في بيئة مثل بيئة الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من أدلة أخرى و لكن أبقى بحاجة إلى تحرير المسألة من طرف الإخوة في مسألة الحفظ و المراجعة و عن استعمال تلك الطريقة في القراءة في بلدان المغرب العربي لمن يستعملها بنية أنّها (مصلحة مرسلة في بعض البيئات على حسب ظنه) بغرض تحفيز عوام تلك البيئات على قراءة القرآن و تمرينهم على قراءته و إعانتهم على عدم هجره و من باب مراعاة العرف و ظروف الواقع الذي يعايشه و نحن نعلم بأنّ هناك أمور في بيئة السلف قد تكون مرجوحة و لكن قد تصبح راجحة في بيئات أخرى و ظروف أخرى.



بارك الله فيك
لو كانت في بيئة السلف مرجوحة فلابد ألا نرجحها اليوم ولكن كأنك تشير مثلا إلى كلام بعض أهل العلم في مجاراة بعض العوام على مسألة بغرض تأليف القلوب ثم بعد ذلك نوضح السنة ، وأنا لا أستطيع أن أقول لك أن هذا لا بأس به على الاطلاق هكذا فهذا يحتاج لعالم رباني راسخ في العلم يفتي بذلك 




> بغرض تحفيز عوام تلك البيئات على قراءة القرآن و تمرينهم على قراءته


أما هذه فلم أخالف فيها أصلا قلت أن للدراسة لا بأس باعتبار أننا لا نتعبد بهذا الاجتماع




> و من باب مراعاة العرف و ظروف الواقع الذي يعايشه و نحن نعلم بأنّ هناك أمور في بيئة السلف قد تكون مرجوحة و لكن قد تصبح راجحة في بيئات أخرى و ظروف أخرى.


هنا نخالفك
فما لم يكن يومئذ دينا فلا ينبغي لنا أن نتخذه دينا ولو فتحنا الباب لظروف الواقع فقل على الإسلام السلام 

ثم إن السلف كانوا أحرص الناس على الخير فلو تركوا عملا يمكنهم عمله ولا يوجد ما يمنعهم من العمل به ، فبالتاكيد هذا العمل ليس فيه خير لأنه لو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه ، ونحن تركنا سنن كثيرة وردت عنهم لم نفعلها ، فلماذا لا نحيي السنن وقد كفونا المؤنة ؟؟
ثم من قال أن هناك عبادات لم تكن على عهد السلف وممكن اليوم تكون عبادة؟ من قال هذا ؟؟ إذا كنت تقصد بكلمة (أمور) أمور الدنيا نعم نوافقك أما أمورالدين فلا نوافقك وإلا فأين نذهب بحديث من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد؟؟ أين نذهب به ؟؟ على ماذا نوقعه ؟؟
لاحظ أنا أكرر أن البدعة لا تستلزم مناقضة أصول الدين لأن ما يناقض الحديث والأيات هو المعصية أما البدعة فهي أمر جديد في الدين (يعني ديانة عبادة ) نتعبد به ، لم يشرعه الله سواء بالأصل (بدعة أصلية)أو بالكيف والعدد (وهي البدعة الإضافية) فكأننا نقول أن الله أحب هذا بغير دليل مخصوص له.

طبعا لعلك مللت تكراري فأعتذر عنه لكن ما باليد حيلة شكر الله لك صبرك ولكني أكرر مرة أخرى : اتباع الصحابة مضمون عاقبته ، اتباع غيرهم غير مضمون العاقبة أعانكم الله.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> و أرى أنّك تعتبرين قراءة القرآن الكريم بنية الحفظ من العادات و ليس من العبادات، فأصبح عندنا حالاتين :
> 
> حالة تكون فيها طريقة قراءة القرآن الكريم عبادة و لا يجوز أن يُبتدع في صفة القراءة، 
> و حالة تكون فيها طريقة قراءة القرآن الكريم عادة و يجوز الإحداث في طريقة هاته القراءة.
> 
> لست أدري أتوافقينني على فهمي هذا الذي فهمته من كلامك أم لا و إن كنت موافقة فلو تستشهدين بكلام من سبقنا من علماء للتدليل على صحة هذا التصنيف ؟ و هنا يرد سؤال ما الضابط في التفريق بين العادات و العبادات ؟؟


أيها الأخ الفاضل طبعا لا أوافقك على فهمك سبحان الله !! 

كيف يعني تكون القراءة للحفظ أو الدراسة من العادات ؟؟  

ما هذا الكلام العجيب سبحان الله والغريب أنه لا علاقة له بكلامي

أقول أيها الأخ الفاضل أن الوسائل هي التي لا نحتاج فيها لدليل مخصوص يعني أنا أمامي مثلا 10 طالبات أريد أن أحفظهم ولا يستطيعون القراءة من المصحف ما رأيك هل أجلس مع كل واحدة ساعة فيصير المجموع 10 ساعات أم أجلس معهم كلهم ساعة واحدة ويرددوا خلفي جماعي؟؟ هذه وسيلة تحفيظ 

هل هكذا أنا تعبدت بالاجتماع نفسه ؟

أم أن هذه وسيلة تعليمية مثل الشريط والقراءة ؟؟

ألم أقل لك اقرأ كلامي مرة أخرى؟ بارك الله فيك تعبت من الاعادة والتكرار

وهذا التقسيم ارجع لمشاركات الإخوة قبل مشاركاتي ستجد نقلا لفتاوى طيبة لعلماء معتبرين 

وعامة إذا كنت توافقني في أن العبادات نحتاج فيها لدليل على الوصف والعين فأنا موقفي سليم ويبقى عليك أنت الدليل على جواز قراءة القرآن للتعبد في جماعة بصوت واحد. فأين الدليل بالوصف والهيئة ؟؟ لابد أن تأتينا بعمل الصحابة أو فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ووقتها أعتذر عن جهلي وأتبع الصحابة وأتعبد مثلهم .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> و قد كنت بحاجة للإستفسار منك عن مذهبك في مسألة جواز قراءة القرآن الكريم جماعة بصوت واحد بنية الحفظ عند الحاجة لكي أسمع جواب صريح على ذلك لأنّه صحيح قد أجزت فيما سبق القراءة الجماعية و لكنك لم تحددي أي نوع من القراءة الجماعية قد أجزت لهذا لم يكن قد تحرر لي مذهبك جيدا في المسألة.


سامحك الله لم تقرأ كلامي جيدا وأحوجتني للاعادة بغير حاجة ويعلم الله كيف وفرت لهذا النقاش من وقتي سامحك الله 

عامة أنا أتفهم صعوبة القراءة على الشاشة لكن أنا أنهيت ما عليّ أو ما أظن أنه عليّ وليس لدي جديد يقال فعليك بالدليل أو تستخرج لنا كلام العلماء الواضح الصريح وإلا ظللنا ندور في فلك لعله قصد لعله يقصد وعقلي سيخالف عقلك والاقتصاد في السنة خير من الازدياد من البدعة التي هي فعل ما لم يسبقونا به والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعانكم الله على الطاعة

وقبل أن أنصرف أقول لكم ليس انساحبي ضعف ولله الحمد ، بل هو اجتهاد مني أن أتوقف عن الجدل المذموم ومن أعطى نفسه فرصة ليقرأ كلامي تفصيليا وأنصف سيفهم مرادي ومقصدي وطريقة الاستدلال التي اتبعتها والتي ليست مبتدعة من قِبلي . أعانكم الله

----------


## أعراب ياسين

أجمل تعليقي على مشاركاتك الأخيرة بما يلي : 

لعلك تنتبهي إلى أنّ كلامي حتى الآن معك كان استفسارات و لم أكد أرجح شيئا و مع ذلك لم يعجبك الأمر و هذا رغم أنّك تنتسبين إلى السلف الصالح فما بالك لو كان الخطاب مع من ينتسبون إلى الصوفية!

فإذا انضاف مع هذا الأمر أنّ الخلاف في هاته المسألة ثابت قبل قرون و هناك إقرار بوجود الخلاف في هاته المسألة من طرف أئمة كشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله و غيره من المشايخ.

عُرف بأنّ المسألة لن تُفصل بالسهولة التي تحاولي أن تفصلي بها المسألة و خاصة لمن يرغب في أن يتصدر لإنكار هذا الأمر.

فهناك فرق بين أن تتركي هذا الأمر لقناعة ترجحت عندك و بين أن تتصدري لإنكار أمر كهذا كداعية إلى الله ففي الثانية ينبغي أن يكون لك نفس طويل في مناقشة الأمر.

و ليست المسألة في الجملة قومية و رغبة في التمايز عن الآخرين مثلما قلتي :




> والغريب أن المغاربة على مذهب مالك لكن اعتبروا القضية قضية قومية وتمايز عن الأخرين !


و هذا الذي وقع فيه الكثير من الشباب عندما أنكروا هذا الأمر دون أن يفقهوا لازم مذهبهم فهم يقررون قولا و إن أعيد صياغة قولهم بطريقة أخرى تجدهم ينكرون الأمر رغم أنّه قولهم و لكنه قيل لهم بطريقة مختلفة!

و لعلك تعيدي التدبر في كلامك فستجدين أمورا تحتاج إلى مراجعة و إعادة الضبط لدفع توهم التضارب في كلامك و حاولي أن تتحلي في المستقبل أكثر بخلق الصبر عند النقاش.

وفقك الله و أسأل الله أن يبصرنا بما اختُلف فيه من الحق.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أما عن موضوع التمايز فلم أنطق بها حتى قرأت النقل أعلاه فإن كان نقاشي مع الأخت جمانة نقاش اندفاعي شبابي - رغم أننا فارقنا هذا العمر من زمن - فعجبا أن يكون سببه أمر لم أذكره إلا مرة واحدة بعد انتهاء النقاش بوقت كبير. 

وعامة لا بأس جزاكم الله خيرا مرة أخرى فقد سبق لكم قولنا: إن كان كلامكم تنقص فجزيتم خيرا على الهدية وما أحوجنا لحسنات، وإن كان نصحا فرحم الله امرأ أهدى إلينا عيوبنا ، وبارك الله فيكم على النصيحة بالصبر في النقاش والنصيحة بمراجعة كلامي مرة أخرى ولعلي لو وجدت وقتا نعمل بنصيحتكم في اعادة القراءة إن شاء الله تعالى وهذا مما يحتاج له كل إنسان وهو في صالحنا طبعا.

وإلى ذلك الحين أترك للقارئ اللبيب الحكم على كلامي وقراءته قراءة متأنية.

----------


## زياني

قراءة القرآن جماعة سنة مسنونة عن أصحاب محمد عليه السلام ، وقد أفردت لذلك بحثا جمعت فيه الكثير والكثير عنهم وعن التابعين، ثم أن نفس قراءة القرآن تعتبر تعبدا لله تعالى ، فإن كان يتعلم القرآن فهو في عبادة، وإن كان يقرأ حزبه الراتب فهو في عبادة، وكل صور قراءته عبادة، لأنه كلام الله رب العالمين، ولا معنى للتفريق بين قراءته تعبدا أ و تعلما وهذا بين والحمد لله رب العالمين، وأنا الآن أرتب البحث ثم أخرجه بعون من الله ومنة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

معذرة فوالله ما كنت أرغب أبدا في افتتاح الموضوع من جديد خشية الوقوع في جدل أو الانسياق خلف الغضب للنفس.

ولكن رأيت أن هناك توضيح واجب احقاقا للحق:





> و أرى أنّك تعتبرين قراءة القرآن الكريم بنية الحفظ من العادات و ليس من العبادات، فأصبح عندنا حالاتين :
> 
> حالة تكون فيها طريقة قراءة القرآن الكريم عبادة و لا يجوز أن يُبتدع في صفة القراءة، 
> و حالة تكون فيها طريقة قراءة القرآن الكريم عادة و يجوز الإحداث في طريقة هاته القراءة.


أيها الأخ الفاضل ، قراءة القرآن مطلقا عبادة ، لكن وسيلة التعلم هي العادة وهنا الفرق

فالتعليم عبادة لكن وسائلها هل هي عادة أم عبادة ؟ هل تتعبد بالوسيلة؟

يعني أنت دخلت النت بحثت فيه عن كتب ، سمعت شريط أو حضرت درس في مسجد أنت تتعبد بالطلب لا بالوسيلة وإلا لو سلمنا لكلامك ففي هذه الحالة لا يجوز أن تطلب العلم بالشريط لأن الوسيلة من باب العادة لا العبادة. ولاحظ أن هذا هو استدلال الشيخ عيسى في مقالته لكن - معذرة - هذا قياس منه مع الفارق وهذا الفارق هو نفسه الفرق بين مطلق التعبد الذي يحتاج لهيئة  والوسيلة  التي تؤدي للوصول للعبادة والتي لا تحتاج لدليل على هيئتها لأنها أي الوسيلة عادة.

وهو عين السؤال الذي سألته لك : هل عندك دليل على جواز الذهاب للمسجد بالسيارة ؟ لماذا لا تذهب بالناقة؟ ولو قلتَ لا نحتاج لدليل فهل لي الحق أن أقول لك أنك ترى الصلاة في المسجد عادة؟؟!! أم أن هناك فرق في الحديث عن الوسيلة وعن العبادة نفسها ؟

الصلاة في المسجد عبادة 

أما وسيلة ذهابك لأداء العبادة فهي العادة 

ولهذا 

تعلم القرآن عبادة 
وسيلة هذا التعليم عادة لا عبادة وليس متعبد بها :
إذا تقرأه في جماعة بصوت واحد أو منفرد
تسمعه من شريط لكي تحفظ
تقرأ أمام المرآة 
تقرأ من المصحف تردده عشر مرات أو خمس أو خمسين
افعل ما يناسبك فهي وسيلة وليست عبادة والوسيلة من العادات لا العبادات  

أما قراءة القرآن للتعبد فهي عبادة ليس فيها أي جزء يصح أن نقول فيه أنه عادة أو وسائل 

أم أنك ترى أن قراءة القرآن للتعبد ممكن تكون عادة ؟ 

أم أنك أصلا لا ترى أن هيئة العبادة توقيفية ؟

فإذا أجزت قراءة القرآن جماعة بصوت واحد فأنت تقول أنه يجوز التعبد لله بالقراءة بهيئة الاجتماع التي لم يفعلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا صحابته ، وهذا هو سؤالي عن دليل مخصوص لهذه الهيئة .

أما أنك تطلب دليل مخصوص على جواز التعلم بجمع الطالبات على القراءة الجماعية فهو نفس طلب دليل على جواز أن الطالب يعمل بحث على النت أو أن المعتمر يذهب للعمرة بالسيارة أو يذهب لصلاة الجماعة بالسيارة.
فالحمد لله لازم المذهب ليس شاذا ولا عجبا ، والمشكلة في فهم هذا التفريق.

فرجاء التروي في إصدار الأحكام لأن لها أيضا لازم ، ومع احترامي لما يظهر من علمك فاقبل مني نصيحة فقد ينصح المفضول الفاضل :
أنت لما قلت عني أن نقاشي اندفاعي شبابي أنا أقبل منك هذه النصيحة وأوافقك عليها بل ما ستره الله من العيوب أشد مما قلت وجزاك الله خيرا كلنا بحاجة لها ،

 لكن أن تصف التفريق بين وسيلة التعليم والعبادة المطلقة بأنها اندفاع شباب فمعذرة هذا عدم تروٍ منك في الحكم وتقصير منك - بارك الله فيك - في قراءة الموضوع بالتفصيل ، لأن هناك علماء أفاضل فتاواهم منقولة أول الموضوع فرقوا هذا التفريق فهل يا ترى هم أيضا كانوا مندفعين اندفاع الشباب ؟ وترى هل جهلوا لازم المذهب أم أن هذا اللازم لم يظهر لك على الوجه الصحيح ؟

والحمد لله أنا لما قلت أن هذا الفعل بدعة - وليس هذا حكم شخصي بل سبقني به علماء أكابر - كان لدي أدلة ويكفي عدم فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة لها دليل على المنع ووصف الفعل بالبدعة ، لأن الأصل في أي عبادة التوقف والأصل في أي وسيلة لعمل الطاعة أنها من العادات وأن الأصل فيها الاباحة شأنها شأن أحوال الدنيا . 

، توضيح واجب أخر :

بالنسبة لقولي عن كلام الإمام مالك ، ربما أميل الآن أن تفسيري وفهمي لكلام النووي خطأ وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا الشجاعة على الاعتراف بالخطأ 
لكن كما قلت لك هذا لن يغير من حكمي على الفعل بالبدعة لأن استدلالي ليس بكلام الإمام مالك أو النووي.
 وليس الخلاف سببا لعدم الانكار ولهذا تفصيل ، وإنما قد يكون الخلاف سببا لعدم الحكم على الفاعل بأنه مبتدع أو فاسق مثلا. لكن أن تنكر علينا تسمية الفعل بالبدعة فقل لي بربك ماذا أسمي فعلا وافق عندي تعريف البدعة ؟ 

أرجو ألا يكون حديثي أغضبكم ، بارك الله في علمكم وفقهكم ورزقكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

ولعل إن يسر الله لنا وقتا نطلع على بحث الأخ زياني عندما يتمه.

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

للفائدة : فتوى من أجمل ما قرأت وفيها تفصيل جيد وبسط ممتع


الصفحة الرئيسة / فتاوى / فتاوى الموقع / الأذكار والأدعية / بدع الأدعية والأذكار 
* * *الذكر الجماعي*

إجابة الشيخ خالد الرفاعي - مراجعة الشيخ سعد الحميد 
تاريخ الإضافة: 19/02/2008 ميلادي - 11/2/1429 هجري 
زيارة: 215 
السؤال:
فضيلة الشيخ/ خالد الرفاعي - حفظه الله،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 

ما حكم الذِّكْر الجماعيِّ جملةً؟ وهل يُفهم مما ورد في "صحيحي البخاري ومسلم" مشروعيَّته؟  

وإذا كان مشروعاً؛ فبأيِّ صورةٍ؟ وما الصُّور التي فيها مخالفةٌ أو بدعةٌ؟ وما الصُّور التي ليست كذلك؟ وهل هناك فرقٌ بين "الذِّكْر الجماعي" و"الاجتماع على الذِّكر" في اللغة أو الاصطلاح، أو كليهما؟ 
وهل يطلق على مجالس العلم في المسجد أو غيره مجالسَ ذِكْر؟ وماذا لو خُصِّصَ وقتٌ في أحد مجالس العلم للذِّكْر؟


أفيدونا؛ بارك الله فيكم. 
الجواب:
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، ثم أما بعد:
فأحبك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه، والله نسأل أن يرزقنا وإياك الفقه في الدين.

واعلم - حفظك الله ورعاك -: أن من قواعد الشريعة أن العبادات مبناها على التوقُّف، وأنَّ كلَّ عبادةٍ لم تَرِدْ في كتاب الله ولا سُنَّة رسوله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - فهي مردودةٌ على صاحبها، كما قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((مَنْ أحدث في أمرنا ما ليس منه؛ فهو رَدٌّ))؛ متفق عليهٌ. 

وقال تعالى: {أَمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُوا لَهُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَنْ بِهِ اللَّهُ} [الشورى:21].  

قال العلامة السَّعْدِيُّ في تفسيره: "من الشِّرك والبدع".
والإِحْدَاثُ: قد يكون في توقيت العبادة، أو مكانها، أو حال صاحبها، أو كيفيتها؛ فمن أضاف قَيْدًا لعبادةٍ ما، لزمه الدليل، وإلا فقَيْدُهُ بِدْعَةٌ. 

فما شُرع التعبُّد به على وجه الاجتماع؛ كالجُمَع، والجماعات، والعيدَيْن، ومجالس العلم؛ فُعِلَ كذلك، وما شُرع الانفراد حال أدائه؛ كالذِّكْر وقراءة القرآن وصلاة الرَّوَاتِب؛ عُمِلَ كذلك. 
والذِّكْرُ من أعظم العبادات، فيلزم فيه الاتِّباع، وعدم إحداث كيفيَّاتٍ وقيودٍ معينة للذِّكْر لم تَرِد في الشريعة، كالذِّكْر بصوتٍ واحدٍ، أو بلحنٍ خاصٍّ للمناسبات، كما يفعل بعض الناس في الحج والعمرة والعيدَيْن.  

وقد اختلف أهل العلم في مشروعيَّة الذِّكر الجماعي – وهو ما يَنْطِقُ به الذَّاكِرون المجتمعون بصوتٍ واحدٍ، يوافق بعضهم بعضاً -:

* فذهب بعض متأخِّري الشافعيَّة والحنابلة والصوفية إلى مشروعيَّته؛ واحتجُّوا بالأحاديث التي ورد فيها الترغيب في الاجتماع للذِّكْر، وبنصوص بعض الأئمة التي قد يُفهَم منها إجازة ذلك. 

فمن علماء الشافعية: 
- الشِّربينيُّ؛ الذي قالفي "مُغني المحتاج": "ولا بأس بالإدارة للقراءة، بأن يقرأ بعضُ الجماعة قطعةً، ثم البعضُ قطعةً بعدها، ولا بأس بترديد الآية للتدبُّر، ولا باجتماع الجماعة في القراءة، ولا بقراءته بالألحان". 
- وقال النوويُّ في "المجموع": "لا كراهة في قراءة الجماعة مجتمعين؛ بل هي مستحبَّةٌ، وكذا الإدارة".  
- لكن هذا الرأي يخالف قول الشافعي نفسه وكثير من علماء المذهب؛ حيث إن المنصوص عن الإمام الشافعي نفسه - رحمه الله تعالى–:أنه استحب الإسرار، والانفراد بالذكر؛ حيث قال في "الأم": "وأَختارُ للإمام والمأموم أن يذكرا الله بعد الانصراف من الصلاة، ويخفيان الذكر، إلا أن يكون إماماً يجب أن يُتعلَّم منه؛ فيَجْهر حتى يرى أنه قد تُعُلِّم منه، ثم يُسِرُّ، فإن الله - عزَّ وجلَّ -يقول: {وَلا تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاتِكَ وَلا تُخَافِتْ بِهَا} [الإسراء:110]، يعني - والله تعالى أعلم - الدعاء، ولا تجهر: ترفع. ولا تخافت: حتى لا تسمع نفسك". 
- وقال الأَذْرَعِيُّ -في "إصلاح المساجد": "حمل الشافعي - رضي الله عنه - أحاديث الجَهْر على مَنْ يريد التعليم". 
- وقال الزَّرْكَشِيُّ -: "السُّنة في سائر الأذكار الإِسْرار؛ إلا التَّلْبِيَةُ". 

ومن علماء الحنابلة الذين قالوا بمشروعية الاجتماع للذكر: 
- البُهُوتي؛ حيث قالفي "شرح منتهى الإرادات": "ولا تكره قراءة جماعةٍ بصوتٍ واحدٍ". 
- وقال ابن مُفْلِح في "الفروع": "ولو اجتمع القوم لقراءةٍ ودعاءٍ وذِكْرٍ، فعنه: أيُّ شيءٍ أحسن منه! وعنه: لا بأس. وعنه: مُحْدَثٌ. ونقل ابن منصور: ما أكرهُهُ إذا لم يجتمعوا على عَمْدٍ, إلا أن يُكْثِروا. قال ابن منصور: يعني يتخذوه عادةً. انتهى. ذكر المُصَنِّفُ في "آدابه الكبرى" نصوصاً كثيرةً عن الإمام أحمد، تدلُّ على استحباب الاجتماع للقَصَص, وقراءة القرآن, والذكر. قلتُ: الصواب أن يُرجع في ذلك إلى حال الإنسان, فإن كان يَحْصُلُ له بسبب ذلك ما لا يَحْصُلُ له بالانفراد، من الاتِّعاظ، والخشوع، ونحوه؛ كان أوْلى, وإلا فلا". اهـ. 

* وذهب الحنفيَّة والمالكية إلى كراهة الذِّكْر الجماعي، وعدُّوه من المُحْدَثَات، وهو روايةٌ عن أحمد، وقول كثيرٍ من الحنابلة. 

فمن الأحناف: 
- الكاساني؛ حيث قالفي كتاب "بدائع الصنائع "، عن أبي حنيفة - رحمه الله تعالى -: "إن رفع الصوت بالتَّكبير بدعةٌ في الأصل، لأنه ذِكْرٌ. والسُّنة في الأذكار المخَافَتَة؛ لقوله تعالى: {ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً} [ الأعراف: 55 ]، ولقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((خير الدعاء الخفي))؛ ولذا فإنه أقرب إلى التضرُّع والأدب، وأَبعَدُ عن الرِّياء، فلا يُترك هذا الأصل إلا عند قيام الدليل المخصص". 
- وقال الخَادِمِيُّ في "البريقة المحمودية": "وكره أن يقرأ القرآن جماعةً؛ لأن فيه تركُ الاستماع والإنصات المأمور بهما، وقيل: لا بأس به، ولا بأس باجتماعهم على قراءة (الإخلاص) جهراً عند خَتْم القرآن، والأَوْلى أن يقرأ واحدٌ ويستمع الباقون". 

ومن علماء المالكيَّة: 
- ابن الحاجِّ؛ حيث قال في "المدخل": "إنه لم يختلف قول مالك - رحمه الله - في القراءة جماعةً والذِّكْر جماعةً؛ أنها من البِدَع المكروهة، على ما نقله عنه ابن رشد - رحمه الله - في "البيان والتحصيل". 
- وقال الخَرْشِيُّ في "شرح خليل": "وكره مالكٌ اجتماع القرَّاء، يقرؤون في سورةٍ واحدة، وقال: لم يكن من عمل الناس. ورآها بدعةً". وهو ما نصَّ عليه الإمام الطَّرْطُوشيُّ في "الحوادث والبدع".  
- وعن ابن وهبٍ قال: "قلتُ لمالك: أرأيتَ القوم يجتمعون، فيقرؤون جميعاً سورةً واحدةً حتى يختموها؟! فأنكر ذلك، وعابه، وقال: ليس هكذا تضيع الناس، إنما كان يقرأ الرجل على الآخر، يَعْرِضُهُ". 
- ونصَّ الشَّاطبيُّ في "الاعتصام" على أنه بدعةٌ إضافيَّةٌ. 

هذا؛ واحتجَّ من قال بالجواز بأدلةٍ، منها: 
- ما جاء في "الصحيح" عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: ((إن لله - تعالى - ملائكةً سيَّارة فُضْلاً، يتبعون مجالس الذِّكْر، فإذا وجدوا مجلساً فيه ذِكْرٌ قعدوا معهم، وحفَّ بعضهم بعضاً بأجنحتهم، حتى يملؤوا ما بينهم وبين السماء الدنيا... يقول الله: قد غفرتُ لهم فأعطيتهم ما سألوا، وأجرتهم مما استجاروا ... )). 
- ما جاء في "الصحيحين" من حديث أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((يقول تعالى: أنا عند ظنِّ عبدي بي، وأنا معه إذا ذكرني، فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرتُه في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرتُه في ملأ خير منهم)) الحديث. 
- ما رواه مسلمٌ والترمذيُّ والنَّسائي، من حديث معاوية بن أبي سفيان - ‏رضي الله عنه -: أنَّ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خرج على حَلْقَةٍ من أصحابه، فقال: ((ما يجلسُكُم؟)). قالوا: جلسنا نذكر الله - تعالى - ونحمده لما هدانا للإسلام، ومَنَّ علينا به. فقال: ((أتاني جبريل - عليه السلام - فأخبرني أن الله – تعالى - يباهي بكم الملائكة)). 
- ومنها: ما رواه مسلم وغيره من حديث أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((وما اجتمع قوم فى بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة وغشيتهم الرحمة وحفتهم الملائكة وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده)). 
- وما رُوي عن عمر -رضي الله عنه- من أنه كان يكبِّر في قبَّتِهِ بمنى، فيسمعه أهل المسجد، فيكبِّرون، ويكبِّر أهل الأسواق، حتى ترتجُّ منًى تكبيراً"، أخرجه البخاري تعليقاً. 

والجواب عن ذلك: 
إن الأحاديث ليس فيها إلا مطلق الاجتماع للذِّكْر من مذاكرةِ عِلْمٍ، أو استماعٍ لقراءةٍ، أو تحدُّثٍ بما مَنَّ الله على عباده من النِّعم الكثيرة.. ونحو ذلك، وليس فيها دليل على مشروعية ما احتجوا به من الذِّكْر بصوتٍ واحدٍ مرتفعٍ؛ فهذا أمرٌ زائدٌ على ما ورد في الأحاديث. 

قال عطاء بن أبي رباح: "مجالس ‏الذِّكْر هي مجالس الحلال والحرام؛ أي: مجالس العلم"؛ رواه أبو نعيم في "الحِلْيَة".  

وقال الطرطوشي في "الحوادث والبدع": "هذه الآثار تقتضي جواز الاجتماع لقراءة القرآن الكريم على معنى الدرس له، والتعلُّم والمذاكرة، وذلك يكون بأن يقرأ المتعلم على المعلم، أو يقرأ المُعَلِّم على المُتَعَلِّم، أو يتساويا في العلم؛ فيقرأ أحدهما على الآخر على وجه المذاكرة والمدارسة، هكذا يكون التعليم والتعلُّم، دون القراءة معاً".  

وقد أجاب ابن الحاجِّ في "المدخل" على الاستدلال بتلك الأحاديث، فقال: "وروي عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال: لأن أجلس مع قومٍ يذكرون الله - سبحانه - من غُدْوَةٍ إلى طلوع الشمس، أحبّ إليَّ مما طلعت عليه الشمس. وقال: هم يتحلَّقون الحِلَق، ويتعلمون القرآن والفقه. هذا تفسير خادم صاحب الشريعة - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فكيف يقابله تفسير متأخِّري هذا الزمان؟! وروي عن إبراهيم النَّخْعي - رحمه الله - أنه قال: لا يزال الفقيه يصلِّي؛ قيل: وكيف ذلك؟ قال: لا تَلْقَاهُ إلا وذِكْر الله على لسانه، يُحِلُّ حلالا، ويُحَرِّمُ حراماً. قال الطرطوشي - رحمه الله -: وقد ظفرتُ بهذا المعنى في كتاب الله المهيمن؛ قال الله - تعالى - لهارون وموسى، لما بعثهما إلى فرعون: {وَلا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي} [طه: 42]، فسمَّى تبليغ الرسالة ذِكْراً، فعلى هذا يتحقَّق أنَّ حِلَق العلم، وما يتحاورون فيه في العلم، ويتراجعون من سؤالٍ وجوابٍ، أنها حِلَقُ الذِّكْر, وهذا قوله سبحانه: {فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ} [النحل: 43]؛ يعني: أهل العلم والفقه". اهـ. 

قلتُ: وأيضاً سمَّى الله موعظة الإمام في خطبته يوم الجمعة ذِكْراً؛ فقال سبحانه: {فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ} [الجمعة: 9]، وهو قول مجاهد وسعيد بن المسيب وغيرهما؛ ويدلُّ على أن الذِّكْر في الآية بمعنى الخُطْبَة سببَ الورود.  

وقال الإمام الشَّاطبيُّ في "الاعتصام": "قال: إذا نَدَبَ الشَّرع إلى ذكر الله، فالتزم قومٌ الاجتماع عليه على لسانٍ واحد، وصوتٍ واحد؛ لم يكن في نَدْبِ الشَّرع ما يدلُّ على هذا التَّخصيص الملتَزَم; لأن التزام الأمور غير اللازمة يُفهَم على أنه تشريعٌ, وخصوصاً مع مَنْ يُقتدى به في مجامع الناس كالمساجد, فإذا أُظهِرَتْ هذا الإظهار، ووُضِعَت في المساجد كسائر الشعائر – كالأذان، وصلاة العيدَيْن والكسوف - فُهِمَ منها - بلا شكٍّ - أنها سُنَّةٌ، إن لم تفهم منها الفَرْضِيَّة! فلم يتناولها الدليل المستَدَلُّ به؛ فصارت - من هذه الجهة - بِدعاً مُحْدَثَةً". 

أما أَثَر عمر – رضي الله عنه - فمعناه: أنهم لما كانوا يسمعون تكبيرَهُ، فيذكِّرهم التكبير، فيكبِّرون، كلٌّ بمفرده، وليس فيه أيضا أنهم قصدوا الاجتماع على التكبير بصوت واحد؛ ويؤيد هذا الفهم؛ ما صحَّ عن الصحابة من النهي والإنكار على الذكر الجماعي؛ فقد روى ابن وضَّاح بسنده إلى أبي عثمان النهدي قال: "كتب عاملٌ لعمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - إليه: أن هاهنا قوماً يجتمعون، فيَدْعُون للمسلمين وللأمير؛ فَكَتَبَ إليه عمر: أَقبِل وأَقبِل بهم معك؛ فأقبل، فقال عمر للبوَّاب: أعِدَّ سوطاً. فلما دخلوا على عمر، أقبل على أميرهم ضرباً بالسوط، فقلت: يا أمير المؤمنين، إننا لسنا أولئك الذي يعني، أولئك قوم يأتون من قِبَل المشرق". 

وروى الدارميُّ بسندٍ صحيح وابن وَضَّاح في "البِدَع" عن أبي البَخْتَرِيِّ قال: "أخبر رجلٌ ابنَ مسعود - رضي الله عنه - أن قوماً يجلسون في المسجد بعد المغرب، فيهم رجلٌ يقول: كبِّروا الله كذا، وسبِّحوا الله كذا وكذا، واحمدوه كذا وكذا. قال عبدالله: فإذا رأيتهم فعلوا ذلك فأتني، فأخبرني بمجلسهم. فلما جلسوا، أتاه الرجل، فأخبره. فجاء عبدالله بن مسعود، فقال: والذي لا إله إلا غيره، لقد جئتم ببدعةٍ ظلماء، أو قد فَضلتُم أصحاب محمدٍ عِلماً. فقال عمرو بن عتبة: نستغفرُ الله. فقال: عليكم الطريق فالزموه، ولئن أخذتم يميناً وشمالاً لتضلُّن ضلالاً بعيداً". 

وقد روى ابن أبي شيبة في "المصنَّف"، وابن وَضَّاح بسَنَدٍ صحيحٍ، عن عبدالله بن الْخَبَّابِ قال: "بينما نحن في المسجد، ونحن جلوسٌ مع قومٍ، نقرأ السجدة ونبكي؛ فأرسل إليَّ أبي. فوجدته قد احتجز معه هراوةً له. فأقبل عليَّ. فقلت: يا أبت ! ما لي ما لي ؟! قال: ألم أركَ جالساً مع العمالقة؟ ثم قال: هذا قرنٌ خارجٌ الآن". 

وبهذا البيان يُعْلَم أن هناك فارقاً بين الاجتماع على الذكر، والذكر الجماعي؛ فالاجتماع على الذكر مندوب إليه، بخلاف الذكر الجماعي فإنه محدث لم يفعله النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو ولا أصحابه الكِرَام، ولا نُقل عن أحدٍ من القرون المشهود لهم بالخيرية، ولو كان خيراً لسبقونا إليه؛ قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: "كان أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا اجتمعوا أمروا واحداً منهم يقرأ، والناس يستمعون. وكان عمر يقول لأبي موسى: ذكرنا ربنا. فيقرأ وهم يستمعون لقراءته"  

أما تخصيص وقت فيمجالس العلم للذِّكْر، فقد مر بك دلالة القرآن العظيم على أن الفِقه والوَعظ والتَّحديث وما شابه يسمى ذكراً حقيقة لا مجازاً، وإن كان يشرع أن يخصص وقت في المجلس يَذْكُر الحضور فيه ربهم سراً، أو يقرأ أحدهم القرآن ويستمع الآخرون؛ كما صح عن الصحابة، ولكن بغير أن يذكروا الله بصوت واحد ولا يجهر بعضهم على بعض؛ ففي "الصحيحين" عن أبى موسى الأشعري - رضي الله عنه – قال: "كنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فكنا إذا أشرفنا على وادٍ هلَّلنا وكبَّرنا ارتفعت أصواتنا، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم –: ((يا أيها الناس، ارْبَعُوا على أنفسكم، فإنكم لا تدعون أصمَّ ولا غائباً، إنه معكم، إنه سميع قريب، تبارك اسمه وتعالى جده)) وروى النسائي في الكبرى وغيره عن رجل من الأنصار قال قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم –:((إنه ليس من مصل إلا وهو يناجي ربه ولا يجهر بعضكم على بعض بالقرآن)).  

قال شيخ الإسلام في "مجموع الفتاوى": "الاجتماع لذِكْر الله، واستماع كتابه، والدعاء، عملٌ صالحٌ، وهو من أفضل القُرُبات والعبادات في الأوقات ... لكن ينبغي أن يكون هذا - أحياناً - في بعض الأوقات والأمكنة؛ فلا يُجْعَل سُنَّةً راتبةً يُحافظ عليها إلا ما سنَّ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المداومة عليه في الجماعات؛ من الصلوات الخمس في الجماعات، ومن الجُمُعات والأعياد .. ونحو ذلك". 

وقال: "أما محافظة الإنسان على أورادٍ له من الصلاة، أو القراءة، أو الذِّكْر، أو الدعاء طَرَفَي النهار وزلفاً من الليل، وغير ذلك؛ فهذا سُنَّة رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - والصالحين من عباد الله قديمًا وحديثًا، فما سُنَّ عَمَلُهُ على وجه الاجتماع - كالمكتوبات - فُعِلَ كذلك، وما سُنَّ المداومة عليه على وجه الانفراد من الأوراد؛ عُمِلَ كذلك".  

وقال: "لا ريب أن الأذكار والدعوات من أفضل العبادات، والعبادات مبناها على التوقيف والاتِّباع، لا على الهوى والابتداع، فالأدعية والأذكار النبوية هي أفضل ما يتحرَّاه المتحرِّي من الذِّكْر والدعاء، وسالكها على سبيل أمان وسلامة" 

وقال: "ليس لأحد أن يسنَّ للناس نوعاً من الأذكار والأدعية غير المسنون، ويجعلها عبادةً راتبةً، يواظب الناس عليها كما يواظبون على الصلوات الخمس؛ بل هذا ابتداعُ دينٍ لم يأذن الله به"  
وقال - رحمه الله -: "فقراءة القرآن كلُّ واحدٍ على حِدَتِهِ أفضلُ من قراءته مجتمعين بصوتٍ واحد، فإن هذه تسمَّى (قراءة الإدارة)، وقد كرهها طوائفٌ من أهل العلم".

وقال: "والاجتماع على القراءة والذِّكْر والدعاء حَسَنٌ, إذا لم يتخذ سُنَّةً راتبةً، ولا اقترن ببدعة".اهـ، والله أعلم.


http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa/FatwaDe...x?FatwaID=2499

----------


## أحمد عكاشة

الخلاف في هذه المسألة معروف و موجود و لا داعي لهذه الحدّة في النقاش. و طريقة القراءة بصوت واحد أثبتت مفعوليتها و كثير من الناس حفظ القرآن بها و قد حثنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم على تعهد القرآن و قد تكون هذه الطريقة من التعهد الذي أمرنا به رسولنا. و أظهر استدلال المانعين بقضية عدم الفعل أو ترك النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و أصحابه لهذه الطريقة و معروف بأن الاستدلال بالترك من أضعف الأدلة عند الأصوليين و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

رسالة حكم قراءة القرآن جماعة للشيخ بن حنفية العابدين الجزائري
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=81656

----------


## أبو محمد الثاني

و للشيخ عبد الوهاب مهية كتاب  "تبشير أهل الطاعة بمشروعية الذكر و قراءة القرآن جماعة"
و هو مطبوع و متداول .

----------

